# Ibanez 2011



## possumkiller

Ok so whats the rumours for this years NAMM? 

I asked Rich @ Ibanez Rules about snagging me a euro RG1527ZBK because I dont want the RB and he told me that the RB is discontinued. He says we will either get the black like everyone else, or get a new color.

What have you guys heard? (not just about the 1527 but anything)


----------



## Customisbetter

I haven't heard anything, but a fixed bridge J-craft 7 would be welcomed.


----------



## possumkiller

Yeah thats what I was thinking. A fixed bridge Prestige RG7, a tremolo low end RG7, a Prestige S7. That would be nice. I doubt it though.


----------



## Ben.Last

How about a lefty 7? Hmmm? Hmmmmmm?


----------



## Dan

From what i have heard they are sorting out the RGA8's, something about string through.

Also, i do believe one board member may be getting his own signature guitar finally  
From what i gather 24 fret prestige S series with Reversed headstock 

Aside from that not a clue, maybe an RGA with trem?


----------



## Vletrmx

Plug said:


> Aside from that not a clue, maybe an RGA with trem?



The majority of RGA's currently have trems. Personally, I wish they would revert to the fixed-bridge Prestige counterparts. A 7-string RGA Prestige with a Gibraltar Plus bridge would pretty much be amazing.

EDIT: "Majority" may have been exaggerating, but they got rid of the Prestige fixed-bridge RGA, which is really a shame.


----------



## Dan

vineroon said:


> The majority of RGA's currently have trems.



I meant an RGA7 with trem non prestige.


----------



## blister7321

Plug said:


> Also, i do believe one board member may be getting his own signature guitar finally
> From what i gather 24 fret prestige S series with Reversed headstock


would this be a 7


----------



## vampiregenocide

Plug said:


> From what i have heard they are sorting out the RGA8's, something about string through.
> 
> Also, i do believe one board member may be getting his own signature guitar finally
> From what i gather 24 fret prestige S series with Reversed headstock
> 
> Aside from that not a clue, maybe an RGA with trem?


 
I'd be suprised if they did another RGA8. And I take it you're talking about Buz?


----------



## Dan

Yeah im talking about Buz 

And i dont think its a case of them bringing out another RGA8 rather them scrapping the other one and bringing out a string thru version.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Plug said:


> Yeah im talking about Buz
> 
> And i dont think its a case of them bringing out another RGA8 rather them scrapping the other one and bringing out a string thru version.


 
Sweet, would be cool if he was getting a sig, though I would've thought he'd post about it.

Fair dooze, they did have some issues with the bridge on the current one, so wouldn't suprise me if they made a hardtail.


----------



## gunshow86de

I would love a Prestige RGD with fixed Edge bridge, preferably 25.5" scale. But I wouldn't be surprised to see 26.5 or 27" scale, since that unfortunately seems to be the way the 7 and 8-string market is headed.



Lern2swim said:


> How about a lefty 7? Hmmm? Hmmmmmm?



Eh nobody cares about you people. What do I mean by YOU PEOPLE? People who play the guitar the wrong (R-O-N-G) way.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

I hope they don't sell off their stock of original RGA8 parts by making ridiculous double-neck versions a la the Xiphos.

Actually, that would be pretty metal!


----------



## Rick

Plug said:


> Yeah im talking about Buz



Hope so but it would be a little weird since he's been playing ESPs live lately.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Like usual they'll switch around a few models by region. Other than that, I don't see 2011 being a landmark year, though we'll see. The RGD and RGA v2 models did incredibly well so I wouldn't be surprised if there were a couple new models, at least a new color or so. 

The Edge Pro is going to be officially, 100% gone. The non-trem RGs didn't do too great, so they might be gone. There's rumors of the MIJ RGT coming back, but that remains to be seen. 

As usual, there's rumors of Unearth sigs and an update to the Korn range. The MTM and ORD might be on the chopping block as 1) Slipknot is no more, not just on hiatus, and 2) the ORD was never a big seller, it's already gone from being available in two formats (L&R) and two colors and it's now down to a single format and color. 

The Destroyer, Iceman, and Artist range are probably going to see little if any changes.

As for trem equipped non-MIJ 7s, it'll only happen if Ibanez makes a budget, 7-string, knife edge system, such as a 7-string Edge III. They've been pretty against that, as well as bringing the ZR to anything other than the Saber range. We'll see though.


----------



## SYLrules88

MaxOfMetal said:


> 1) Slipknot is no more, not just on hiatus


 
wait WHAT?!? @[email protected] yes i know about their bassist but i wasnt aware they had decided to throw in the towel permanently

back on topic, id like a fixed bridge 7 string 27" saber please


----------



## vampiregenocide

Rick said:


> Hope so but it would be a little weird since he's been playing ESPs live lately.


 
Really? Sucks, his LACS are niiiice.



MaxOfMetal said:


> As usual, there's rumors of Unearth sigs and an update to the Korn range. The MTM and ORD might be on the chopping block as 1) Slipknot is no more, not just on hiatus


 
Munky has said that he's been working with Ibanez on a sig version of his sunburst/white scratchplate RG7. Slipknot have not confirmed a split, some of the members are unsure as to the future of the band, but others have insisted Slipknot will be back. I've not seen anything confirming otherwise.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

SYLrules88 said:


> wait WHAT?!? @[email protected] yes i know about their bassist but i wasnt aware they had decided to throw in the towel permanently
> 
> back on topic, id like a fixed bridge 7 string 27" saber please



Well, I'm more or less assuming. 

The guys in Slipknot were always VERY adamant about not recording or playing unless all nine members were there. With Paul Grey's death they'll certainly never be all original nine again, and they've expressed that they're not looking for a replacement. I've heard they've said that Slipknot is on "indefinite hiatus", with Taylor saying he felt that he didn't want to do another album. Could they come back at some point? Sure. Is it going to be soon? Not at all. There were no real plans to come back even when Paul was alive, and if the press conference was any indication, they're not going to hop back into things right away. Most of the members have other projects as well. 

Seeing as Mick isn't in any other projects, there's no reason to continue his sig model, at least in it's current form. Perhaps if he finds another project they will. 

Maybe then they'll take that "SEVEN" inlay off the board!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

They said they need at least a couple of years to get their shit together and see what they want to dom but yeah I don't wanna go OT.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Which begs the question, just how long is Ibanez going to have a signature guitar in queue for a player who doesn't have a gig? 

I'm not saying the MTM is gone for sure, or if Slipknot is.


----------



## vampiregenocide

MaxOfMetal said:


> Which begs the question, just how long is Ibanez going to have a signature guitar in queue for a player who doesn't have a gig?
> 
> I'm not saying the MTM is gone for sure, or if Slipknot is.


 
I do reckon they'll phase out the Paul Gray bass, but I reckon they'll keep the MTM. It's a decent guitar, and sells a lot. Hell, if they can keep selling Dimebag guitars then I'm sure they can keep Mick's. I really want him to do another project, something really brutal and fast.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

vampiregenocide said:


> I do reckon they'll phase out the Paul Gray bass, but I reckon they'll keep the MTM. It's a decent guitar, and sells a lot. Hell, if they can keep selling Dimebag guitars then I'm sure they can keep Mick's. I really want him to do another project, something really brutal and fast.



Ibanez aren't Dean, and they're not gonna rape the Slipknot name, so as much as I'd like the MTM to stay, if Mick isn't doing any gigs, the sig will probably have to go...

They can release it as a stock RG with a fixed Edge III and get rid of that gawdy inlay I guess.



Rick said:


> Hope so but it would be a little weird since he's been playing ESPs live lately.



And to add to the fact that he's been selling a few of his LACS models as of late...



MaxOfMetal said:


> Like usual they'll switch around a few models by region. Other than that, I don't see 2011 being a landmark year, though we'll see. The RGD and RGA v2 models did incredibly well so I wouldn't be surprised if there were a couple new models, at least a new color or so.
> 
> The Edge Pro is going to be officially, 100% gone. The non-trem RGs didn't do too great, so they might be gone. There's rumors of the MIJ RGT coming back, but that remains to be seen.
> 
> As usual, there's rumors of Unearth sigs and an update to the Korn range. The MTM and ORD might be on the chopping block as 1) Slipknot is no more, not just on hiatus, and 2) the ORD was never a big seller, it's already gone from being available in two formats (L&R) and two colors and it's now down to a single format and color.
> 
> The Destroyer, Iceman, and Artist range are probably going to see little if any changes.
> 
> As for trem equipped non-MIJ 7s, it'll only happen if Ibanez makes a budget, 7-string, knife edge system, such as a 7-string Edge III. They've been pretty against that, as well as bringing the ZR to anything other than the Saber range. We'll see though.




 Especially on the non MIJ 7 string trems. Ibanez haven't budged for the last couple of years so we'll just have to wait and see. 

The RGDs and the RGAs are looking like their main focus this time around, so I agree to this too. 

I'm a bit sad on the Edge Pro getting the boot.  But they've been pushing the Edge Zero up to this point so I guess I saw this coming. 


What am I expecting from Ibanez 2011? A LACS or 2! ... hopefully anyway...


----------



## possumkiller

Does anyone know if there is a brass block replacement for the EZ yet? Id like to get rid of all that machinery in the back and have just a plain old locking trem type system with a block thats made of something substantial and musical.


----------



## troyguitar

MaxOfMetal said:


> As for trem equipped non-MIJ 7s, it'll only happen if Ibanez makes a budget, 7-string, knife edge system, such as a 7-string Edge III. They've been pretty against that, as well as bringing the ZR to anything other than the Saber range. We'll see though.



S7420 anyone?

Things I'd like to see:

MIJ S7
MIJ RGT 6 and/or 7
MIJ Xiphos 6


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ The S7420 has a ZR trem (non knife edge), and that's only been exclusive to the S Series. 6 or 7 strings.


----------



## troyguitar

Eh, I didn't see the knife edge part. IMO the bearing system is just as good if not better anyway. The ZPS thing sucks though, I'd uninstall that straight away on any new Ibanez.


----------



## Prydogga

I'm hoping for more RGTs, if not RG(A/D)Ts. I'm highly considering a new Prestige RGA or T, but with NAMM being not too far away, I'll wait to see what Ibby has to offer.


----------



## Phlegethon

MaxOfMetal said:


> The non-trem RGs didn't do too great, so they might be gone. There's rumors of the MIJ RGT coming back, but that remains to be seen.
> 
> As for trem equipped non-MIJ 7s, it'll only happen if Ibanez makes a budget, 7-string, knife edge system, such as a 7-string Edge III. They've been pretty against that, as well as bringing the ZR to anything other than the Saber range. We'll see though.



hopefully they're not doing in their entire line of hardtail RG's, that would be a bit disappointing. although I presume that this is in reference to the 1421/1451 not selling all too well, and having the FR in their lineup which is a hardtail prestige that is basically an RG with an ash body feature wise (that's also seemed to sell enough to justify keeping it around)

and if they do tank the hardtail RG's then I suppose it's a good thing that they're refusing to do a budget trem for their RG7's. I assume that the 7321/RGA7 sells well enough that they aren't going to get the axe


----------



## MetalGravy

Are the RGTs neck-through RGs?


----------



## Prydogga

Yes.


----------



## SYLrules88

god i blink and it seems like namm 2010 was yesterday. hard to believe new models are right around the corner


----------



## BlindingLight7

Wouldn't they just take the MTM1/2 off the market and have a standard rg model that is basically the same thing without the quirks that turned people away? (having "SEVEN" plastered on its fretboard, only in black or white, etc)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Phlegethon said:


> hopefully they're not doing in their entire line of hardtail RG's, that would be a bit disappointing. although I presume that this is in reference to the 1421/1451 not selling all too well, and having the FR in their lineup which is a hardtail prestige that is basically an RG with an ash body feature wise (that's also seemed to sell enough to justify keeping it around)
> 
> and if they do tank the hardtail RG's then I suppose it's a good thing that they're refusing to do a budget trem for their RG7's. I assume that the 7321/RGA7 sells well enough that they aren't going to get the axe



Yes, I was referring to the MIJ fixed bridge RGs. The RG1421 seems to have sold fairly well, but it was a limited release model, and I only know of a couple RG1451s that have sold, and I talk to tons of Ibby players. It's possible that it's just a sleeper, but seeing as folks have been asking for fixed bridge MIJs for years, there really isn't much buzz, even with the super small price tag.



BlindingLight7 said:


> Wouldn't they just take the MTM1/2 off the market and have a standard rg model that is basically the same thing without the quirks that turned people away? (having "SEVEN" plastered on its fretboard, only in black or white, etc)



More than likely. They'll have a huge stock pile of bodies, necks, and bridges unique to the MTM models, and if it's anything like past models, they'll just make a cheaper non-sig version.


----------



## Customisbetter

After thinking it over for a day, I think the only new guitar Id buy from Ibanez next year would be an S2170... which they don't make anymore.

I'm a sucker for production guitars with unusual tops. 


EDIT: What the fuck? The 2170 is still ton the ibby page but listed as the 770... Would Mr. Max happen to know the difference between the two?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Customisbetter said:


> After thinking it over for a day, I think the only new guitar Id buy from Ibanez next year would be an S2170... which they don't make anymore.
> 
> I'm a sucker for production guitars with unusual tops.
> 
> 
> EDIT: What the fuck? The 2170 is still ton the ibby page but listed as the 770... Would Mr. Max happen to know the difference between the two?



The S770 has 24 frets and is not listed as being "Prestige", in addition to some visual changes. Overall, they're VERY similar to the S2170.

S2170:






S770:





The S770 is actually the updated version of the S670 from a year or so ago.


----------



## setsuna7

Rick said:


> Hope so but it would be a little weird since he's been playing ESPs live lately.


You have any pics or vids of him playing it? Is it CS??


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ibanez aren't Dean, and they're not gonna rape the Slipknot name, so as much as I'd like the MTM to stay, if Mick isn't doing any gigs, the sig will probably have to go...
> 
> They can release it as a stock RG with a fixed Edge III and get rid of that gawdy inlay I guess.


 
I know, but at the end of the day they all want to make money. Ibanez pay Mick $100K a year to stay with them, it seems they really want him and he is one of their most well known endorsers. I just don't see them getting rid of it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vampiregenocide said:


> I know, but at the end of the day they all want to make money. Ibanez pay Mick $100K a year to stay with them, it seems they really want him and he is one of their most well known endorsers. I just don't see them getting rid of it.



The _endorsement_ might not be in danger, but having a Slipknot oriented guitar might. 

Also, just curious, but where did you et that figure?


----------



## troyguitar

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yes, I was referring to the MIJ fixed bridge RGs. The RG1421 seems to have sold fairly well, but it was a limited release model, and I only know of a couple RG1451s that have sold, and I talk to tons of Ibby players. It's possible that it's just a sleeper, but seeing as folks have been asking for fixed bridge MIJs for years, there really isn't much buzz, even with the super small price tag.



I think the RG1451 is just too expensive for what it is. To gig with the thing you need to spend $120 on the case which comes with every other prestige, bringing the price up to $920 which is too much for a plain fixed bridge guitar with no name pickups. A Jackson DK2T gives you the same quality craftsmanship with a bound neck, real SD pickups, and a good case for like $649.

If they brought it down to 599 with the bag, it would be much more appropriate IMO.


----------



## vampiregenocide

MaxOfMetal said:


> The _endorsement_ might not be in danger, but having a Slipknot oriented guitar might.
> 
> Also, just curious, but where did you get that figure?


 
Hmm maybe. I dunno I just reckon they'll keep it.

And can't remember where man, thats what I heard though. I'm pretty sure it was a reliable source, either way it wouldn't suprise me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

troyguitar said:


> I think the RG1451 is just too expensive for what it is. To gig with the thing you need to spend $120 on the case which comes with every other prestige, bringing the price up to $920 which is too much for a plain fixed bridge guitar with no name pickups. A Jackson DK2T gives you the same quality craftsmanship with a bound neck, real SD pickups, and a good case for like $649.
> 
> If they brought it down to 599 with the bag, it would be much more appropriate IMO.



As far as MIJ Ibanez goes it's as cheap as it gets, especially with the mail in rebate they've been running. If the Jackson makes you happier, by all means, but if you want the Ibanez necks and fretboards, and don't want a TOM, the extra couple hundred isn't going to make the Jackson that much more appealing. 

Besides, no one is forcing you into buying a case, nor a $120 one. The gig-bags they come with are solid, not the super cheap zero padding deals. Though, they might not be fully drummer proof. What is though?


----------



## JamesM

^Nothing! Learned that the hard way.


----------



## Asrial

The things I would love to see, but prolly wont happen;
7-string versions of the Destroyer and Iceman
A budget RG 8-string in style with RG7321
Baritone 27" 7-string
A single-coil based RGD


----------



## Sepultorture

RGD fixed bridge 7 would be dope

and hopefully they drop all that active EMG sized pickup BS


----------



## blister7321

id want an RGART 7 with a trem
(archtop, reverse headstock and neckthru)
that'd be sexy


----------



## Rook

Sunburst MIJ Iceman with 3-A-Side head and production Fireman!


----------



## vhmetalx

Id love to see the rga7 with passive routes actually. but that prolly wont happen. id also possibly like to see an rga7 with a trem. Idk about ibanez trems so i dont know what would be good, but itd be cool to see a rga7 with passive routes and/or a trem.


----------



## troyguitar

MaxOfMetal said:


> As far as MIJ Ibanez goes it's as cheap as it gets, especially with the mail in rebate they've been running. If the Jackson makes you happier, by all means, but if you want the Ibanez necks and fretboards, and don't want a TOM, the extra couple hundred isn't going to make the Jackson that much more appealing.
> 
> Besides, no one is forcing you into buying a case, nor a $120 one. The gig-bags they come with are solid, not the super cheap zero padding deals. Though, they might not be fully drummer proof. What is though?



Fair point, I just used the $120 case because that's what you get with any other prestige. Does the mail-in rebate work for a 1451? I thought it's only the 1570 and 1550M, which makes them even more appealing compared to a 1451 (or a 1420/1421). I'm a cheap-ass though, I bought my RG1550M for $675 brand new from a store who wanted to get rid of it - $999 or even 899 just seems like a little too much. I really wish I'd grabbed an RGA121 in metallic purple when they were blown out for $599, that was my ideal fixed bridge Ibanez and at what I think is an appropriate price.

What makes these Ibanez models so much more expensive than equivalent Jacksons? They have cheaper pickups and the rest of the materials are all more or less the same cost, and they have much less labor to do on the necks with no binding and only dot inlays. You're paying something like a 30% premium for the Ibanez name on the headstock. ESP's MIJ stuff is expensive too but you get all name brand parts and generally more intricate binding/inlays so it makes more sense in their case. I have a similar issue with some Caparison models, like a Dellinger with cheap pickups, a cheap fixed bridge, no binding or inlays, and a flat black finish for $2000 or more...


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

Just found out that Ibanez Japan has a non-Prestige AR model. WANT!!

EDIT: I've only just picked up on the fact that their product range lacks the RG2228. What could this mean?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

RGA7 Prestige with passives gets my vote.. Even though nobody is counting.

..and I actually would love to see a Prestige Iceman. I think it would sell much better than the FR, which is a model i really like, actually. I would imagine that they'll keep the FR around. It must have sold well enough, seeing as how they built some J-Customs based on it... Which I also want pretty bad.

I'm in that small minority that doesn't really have too many complaints about the current Ibanez roster, but I do want something to be excited about this coming year. Ibanez And ESP are what make NAMM exciting for me.


----------



## Metamurphic

Second no one's counting vote for RGA prestige 7 with passives. 

A prestige 7 with a nice wood top would be nice. I can't escape my love affair with my '00 S7420FM and would be on a new one in an instant. an S5470F in a 
7 would be my wet dream.

These kind of expectations aren't rediculous but still highly unlikely


----------



## JPhoenix19

I could totally go for an RGA8 with a bridge that won't go kaput.  Passives would be nice, too.

I always love looking at Ibanez's website to see what new crazy models they come out with.


----------



## vhmetalx

I also want them to bring back the V they used to make. And also bring it out in a 7. Oh god I would sell my soul for one. Almost. If it played nice and had the right parts.


----------



## sevenstringj

Until they bring back the RG2027X, I couldn't care less what they do.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Hoping for a Prestige RGA 7 in the style of the RGA121 with a fixed bridge and RGA121 reissue 

I have a feeling the RGA420 will get new colors, like blue


----------



## Metamurphic

sevenstringj said:


> Until they bring back the RG2027X, I couldn't care less what they do.



RG2027x  if there were to be one ibanez 7 to be concerned with this is a good one


----------



## Nateman61392

A MIJ non-prestige RGD7 would be amazing... As would a Buz signature... I've been craving some non-prestige 7 string goodness from Ibanez. It feels like the only non-prestige 7 i could buy that I wouldn't have to pickup-change would be the Apex 2 (i already own an XPT707FX. Something else along the lines of the XPT707FX but in different shapes would be amazing.


----------



## Sepultorture

Nateman61392 said:


> A MIJ non-prestige RGD7 would be amazing... As would a Buz signature... I've been craving some non-prestige 7 string goodness from Ibanez. It feels like the only non-prestige 7 i could buy that I wouldn't have to pickup-change would be the Apex 2 (i already own an XPT707FX. Something else along the lines of the XPT707FX but in different shapes would be amazing.



trust me you'd swap em out anyway


----------



## Prodigy179

Id like to see some more neck through RGs and some fixed bridge 7s with reverse headstocks. Maybe even a 28` scale 8 string with a fixed bridge, but what ever they do stop making black the only finish option for some of the guitars. I am so tired of black. Its waaay too boring.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Baritone 6's are something ibanez has lacked over the years, as well


----------



## Sepultorture

Prodigy179 said:


> Id like to see some more neck through RGs and some fixed bridge 7s with reverse headstocks.



amen to that


----------



## ibbyfreak13

Adam Of Angels said:


> Baritone 6's are something ibanez has lacked over the years, as well


 
 thats what im hoping for. but as said before 2011 probably wont be an expansion type year, just really more of the same. we may see some gone and see those get replaced by similar things just with different finishes or hardware. but as for all the hoping going on thats probably all it will turn out, just a bunch of hopes. although my guess might be further gio models and improvements


but as for my hope more rgt42dx's without flame maple tops, i love my 2 solid color ones and see japan has another but for some reason just cant get on board with the flame maple.


----------



## vhmetalx

Prodigy179 said:


> Id like to see some more neck through RGs and some fixed bridge 7s with reverse headstocks. Maybe even a 28` scale 8 string with a fixed bridge, but what ever they do stop making black the only finish option for some of the guitars. I am so tired of black. Its waaay too boring.



Also this. +1


----------



## simonXsludge

didn't read through all the comments, but i heard rumours about a whole new model for the more extreme range of guitars, being a new baritone or maybe even something extended.

i'd love the 2228 come in a new color.


----------



## devolutionary

26.5" RGT6 with no comfort curves, binding, 2V/1T controls, three way, DiMarzios, hardtail.


----------



## JoeMalov

I would love a reissue of the RGA121, but lately, I've been wanting them to release a 6 string RGD in a natural wood finish with both trem and non-trem versions. I would dump so much money for one of those, it would be unreal.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Adam Of Angels said:


> Baritone 6's are something ibanez has lacked over the years, as well


 
Hence the RGD series.


----------



## leandroab

Bring the XL series back.

Period.


----------



## ibbyfreak13

absolutely bring the XL's back!!!!!! i went yesterday to try out an rgd as i am badly wanting a baritone, and i was left disappointed. if i get a baritone i want it to be a noticable difference in length and that 26.5" just doesnt do it. i want at least 27" scale even though its only 1/2 inch longer than the rgd its still an inch and half longer then the 25.5 im used to. also if they happen to do these in a neck thru or rgt id be a very happy man!


----------



## Arterial

More fixed bridge J Customs RGs....


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I would love for them to use a thicker neck profile. I love their guitars, except that the necks are too thin, and that's coming from only having played a guitar with a Wizard II.

Sadly, that will never happen.


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG

I'd like to see a prestige baritone iceman 6 and 7 with a zr trem and more 8 strings


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> I'd like to see a prestige baritone iceman 6 and 7 with a zr trem and more 8 strings



This. 
I could live with the neck for a 7 string Iceman.

What I find odd is that Hoshino Gakki originally created the Iceman to be a design special to Japan, like the Les Paul and Strat is to America, but there are only two Iceman in Ibanez's entire line.


----------



## Arterial

dragonblade629 said:


> I would love for them to use a thicker neck profile. I love their guitars, except that the necks are too thin, and that's coming from only having played a guitar with a Wizard II.
> 
> Sadly, that will never happen.


 Not that its heaps thicker, but the older J customs have a 19.5-21.5 thickness, which I really like, as opposed to original wizard 17-19.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Arterial said:


> Not that its heaps thicker, but the older J customs have a 19.5-21.5 thickness, which I really like, as opposed to original wizard 17-19.



There's also the Ultra neck profile found on both new and older Prestige models, as well as the Viper neck from the old RT and JPM guitars.


----------



## blister7321

ARTs with edge 3s


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Seeing as this has turned into another "I want this and that!" threads, I might as throw in my opinion:



















































































I'd buy at least two or three models from each page.


----------



## Whitestrat

I'd like to own back my old 540R. (or rather, mine was a 440R). Seriously miss that guitar. Cut my teeth on those strings and the super comfortable Ultra neck.


----------



## butch

vampiregenocide said:


> I know, but at the end of the day they all want to make money. Ibanez pay Mick $100K a year to stay with them, it seems they really want him and he is one of their most well known endorsers. I just don't see them getting rid of it.



Having worked for Hoshino for a few years, I'd question this statement. Pretty well known for years that Ibanez doesn't pay their endorsees. 

What that figure may have come from was his initial roalty cut, or maybe licensing the Slipknot name/image a la Kiss. Also, the artist appearance or clinic fees.

(Don't know for sure as I am no longer employed by Hoshino, but my response is in-line with my experience with the company).

As far as another earlier issue. Head no longer in Korn, Head no longer has a signature model.

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Max, the blue floral is one of the coolest guitars ibanez has ever produced. There's few things i wouldn't do for an NOS example of one.


----------



## Ben.Last

butch said:


> As far as another earlier issue. Head no longer in Korn, Head no longer has a signature model.



Difference being, there's been as much indication that Slipknot is sticking around as there is that they're done. More so if you include the "sticking around but taking a break" stuff.

Either way, it wouldn't surprise me if they drop the guitar and take a "we'll bring it back, possibly with a redesign, if they come back" approach.


----------



## Andromalia

I'd be partial to a voyager with a nice top.

Will ask it here though and not make another topic: is there a valid reason Ibanez doesn't do good pickups ? I understand putting brand pickups in guitars would result in a higher price likely, but other guitar brand house pickups aren't that bad, not necessarily Gibson pickup quality, but Ibanez are rarely usable straight out of the box even for some moderately expensive prestiges so that's an added cost anyway.
Given the number of guitars they sell I'm surprised their pickups still aren't better.


----------



## Metalus

leandroab said:


> Bring the XL series back.
> 
> 
> Period.



Yes +100000000000000000



ibbyfreak13 said:


> absolutely bring the XL's back!!!!!! i went yesterday to try out an rgd as i am badly wanting a baritone, and i was left disappointed. if i get a baritone i want it to be a noticable difference in length and that 26.5" just doesnt do it. i want at least 27" scale even though its only 1/2 inch longer than the rgd its still an inch and half longer then the 25.5 im used to. also if they happen to do these in a neck thru or rgt id be a very happy man!



The 27" scale version of the RG7620 needs to come back with maybe some different wood options like Ash or Mahogany. Ibanez should respond with Agile-like options

Also, I would kill for a 7 string RGA121 with the Gibraltar bridge and one with a trem. Both pls


----------



## possumkiller

Andromalia said:


> I'd be partial to a voyager with a nice top.
> 
> Will ask it here though and not make another topic: is there a valid reason Ibanez doesn't do good pickups ? I understand putting brand pickups in guitars would result in a higher price likely, but other guitar brand house pickups aren't that bad, not necessarily Gibson pickup quality, but Ibanez are rarely usable straight out of the box even for some moderately expensive prestiges so that's an added cost anyway.
> Given the number of guitars they sell I'm surprised their pickups still aren't better.


 
Are you talking about the DiMarzio IBZ pickups? Those are made by DiMarzio. The V series pickups are based on DiMarzios. To be honest Ive never had any problem with stock pickups in any but the most bottom of the line model guitars. The Infinity pickups are pretty good too. Depends on what you like I guess.


----------



## Variant

30.5" 8'er with a floater... _*wait*_...  That's what I want, not what they'll probably do.


----------



## Abiogenesis

ash 7 with a maple fb would be the tits!!! but maybe just a dream


----------



## possumkiller

UV7PWH reissue (or update with AANJ) would be sweet. Just a change from the ages old 777PBK would be nice. Well, the MC reissue was a nice change as far as aesthetic goes but price wise it wasnt very nice lol.


----------



## iddqd

I guess we'll see some more guitars with rgd-like shapes. An Iceman with rgd-curves should be nice!


----------



## HighGain510

Some new RGDs (maybe mahogany?) would be cool and honestly likely since it seems like they are selling them.  I really liked the RGD I played, would love to pick one up but the new tag on them is pretty pricey IMO.


----------



## stevo1

I would love to see the rgt's again. Especially the rgt320q. And I think it would be fuckin' epic if the made a 7 string version of it! That looked like the 320q.


----------



## kmanick

A neck thru RG7 like Buzz's red one would be a nice addition to the line.
also the Neck on my RG7CT seems to be a tad thicker than any of the 7620 necks I've owned and it's easily the most comfy Ibby 7 neck I've had to date.
what ever that neck profile is, it should be available.


----------



## Decipher

Yeah I guess NAMM is coming up once again and only now are the 2010 Ibanez Models hitting the Canadian market.....  Same shit every year....

I really haven't heard anything outside of an update to Munky's signature model.

Fingers crossed that there is a North American release of the Prestige RGA427Z.

I would love to see some more RGD's hit the market. Whether it be different paint schemes, bridge options or body woods. I think this is one of Ibanez's best releases in some time.

And I would really love to see an update to the UV7. Christ, they've been selling the same model for how many years now?


----------



## CooleyJr

Jake's (Periphery) new RGA7... as a production model would be all I'd ask for from Ibanez. Period.


























Sex.


----------



## iddqd

I'm considering preventing my GAS till NAMM. How long do you think it takes till new models are available (in europe)?


----------



## JamesM

NAMM is always so exciting.


----------



## JaeSwift

iddqd said:


> I'm considering preventing my GAS till NAMM. How long do you think it takes till new models are available (in europe)?



By the time the press releases are there my favourite store in Holland (Dirk Witte) can usually order the models, which means they will be physically present in their shops 2 weeks after NAMM. I assume Thomann could strike a similair arrangement.

Though in my case I am particularly lucky because Dirk Witte tends to buy a lot of the ''showroom'' models from NAMM and Leipzig


----------



## fabe_sd

What is there to buy from Leipzig anyways? Do u mean Frankfurt?


----------



## Nateman61392

What are the chances they'll make an RGD non-prestige 7 string?


----------



## JaeSwift

fabe_sd said:


> What is there to buy from Leipzig anyways? Do u mean Frankfurt?



I meant Frankfurt indeed


----------



## joshc482

all i want from ibby is a 27" neckthrough maple/wenge/bubinga RG wit reverse headstock, ebony board,24 ss frets, either alder or possibly poplar body, and 1 sd blackout or bareknuckle miracle man or aftermath pickups, and a volume knob. damnit it wont happen so i will have to go custom.


----------



## AChRush1349

joshc482 said:


> all i want from ibby is a 27" neckthrough maple/wenge/bubinga RG wit reverse headstock, ebony board,24 ss frets, either alder or possibly poplar body, and 1 sd blackout or bareknuckle miracle man or aftermath pickups, and a volume knob. damnit it wont happen so i will have to go custom.



That sounds pretty much like that I want. Neck through, extended scale, Not basswood (though I don't care as much anymore) Ebony. PLEASE READ THIS IBANEZ


----------



## Andromalia

Ibanez has sold tens of thousands of guitars while some are crying for ebony, I don't see why they'd change that now.


----------



## TheGuitarNinja

Meshuggah sig RGs and Icemen would be sweet.





Never gonna happen.


----------



## Louis Cypher

MaxOfMetal said:


> Seeing as this has turned into another "I want this and that!" threads, I might as throw in my opinion:
> 
> *1991 Ibanez Catalog of Win*
> 
> I'd buy at least two or three models from each page.



That was a mighty fine year..... 

In Dream world fantasy NAMM 2011 7 string Iceman and a reissue BFP Jem please


----------



## Disco Volante

Every guitar will now be available in black and Ibanez will host a press conference in an NYC Hard Rock cafe and launch the guitar REVOLUTION!! Oh wait... Gibson beat them to the "revolution" already. At least they can still make all the guitars black?


----------



## Prydogga

It's a huge ask, and would probably never happen in the entire history of Ibanez outside of LACS, but a neckthrough, ash bodied, grey/black maple curly/flame maple top RGA 7 with *black* hardware, including black Edge Pro (Which I've only seen once.)


----------



## JaeSwift

I'de just like to see a 7 or 8 string that isn't mahogany or basswood. I'de like to see more guitars like those in general.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'd like to see a reissue of the voyager and 540p.



Andromalia said:


> Ibanez has sold tens of thousands of guitars while some are crying for ebony, I don't see why they'd change that now.


 
They don't even allow their endorsers access to decent ebony.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Louis Cypher said:


> That was a mighty fine year.....
> 
> In Dream world fantasy NAMM 2011 7 string Iceman and a reissue BFP Jem please





Was it necessary to quote all the pictures?


----------



## Loomer

Just swap the pickups in the RGA7 cheapo for passive-sized pickups, or at least some non-miserable pickups instead of those mudbuckets. The rest of that guitar is a damn fine deal, but by god, do those pickups blow.


----------



## rvoteary

I'd love to see some unearth sigs


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Disco Volante said:


> Every guitar will now be available in black and Ibanez will host a press conference in an NYC Hard Rock cafe and launch the guitar REVOLUTION!! Oh wait... Gibson beat them to the "revolution" already. At least they can still make all the guitars black?



I love it, Ibanez only has 6 guitars that are only available in black, but people still say they only make black guitars.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

MaxOfMetal said:


> I love it, Ibanez only has 6 guitars that are only available in black, but people still say they only make black guitars.



But they only have 3 ERGs that are colors other than black.


----------



## gunshow86de

rvoteary said:


> I'd love to see some unearth sigs



Maybe for Ken (I'd love to see his red RG-550 7-string as a sig), but I don't think Buz is with them anymore. As was mentioned earlier, he's been using ESP's on stage lately.












But while we're dreaming for things "out of left field," I'd love to see a 7-string Fireman. Preferably without the $7,000 price tag that the Paul Gilbert one carried.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

dragonblade629 said:


> But they only have 3 ERGs that are colors other than black.



I count five.

XPT707FX
RG1527RB
RG1527MWH
Apex2
RG7321FM

Add to that the RGD2120CSM if you count longer scale 6s as ERGs, and UV77RE if you count limited editions. 

Granted the UV777PBK, Apex1, RGA7, RGA8, RG2228, RGD2127, and RG7321 are only available in solid black finishes. 

Though, take a look at ESP/LTD, every single ERG they currently offer in North America is black.


----------



## JamesM

I would buy that RG-550 7 string in literally three seconds. No doubt in my entire mind. I wouldn't even think about it.


----------



## NeglectedField

I'd love them to bring out some decent v-shapes, bring back the Destroyer shape on bass like they've done for the Iceman shape. 

More RG prestige hardtails but with passives as standard (or EMGs rather than those LZRs). Like the limited edition RG1421.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

MaxOfMetal said:


> I count five.
> 
> XPT707FX
> RG1527RB
> RG1527MWH
> Apex2
> RG7321FM
> 
> Add to that the RGD2120CSM if you count longer scale 6s as ERGs, and UV77RE if you count limited editions.
> 
> Granted the UV777PBK, Apex1, RGA7, RGA8, RG2228, RGD2127, and RG7321 are only available in solid black finishes.
> 
> Though, take a look at ESP/LTD, every single ERG they currently offer in North America is black.



They used to have more colors, though.


----------



## jl-austin

I asked about the 540PII for 2011, they said no. 

Sadly, the coolest Ibanez are the custom bodies and necks that people piece together. That RG550 (RG557?) would be very doable from some place like ET guitars.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I don't really ask for much, but I do want one thing:

MORE MATCHING HEADSTOCKS ON THE PRESTIGE LINE. 

Or at least more unfinished headstocks on the maple boards. Like these:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

dragonblade629 said:


> They used to have more colors, though.



Not really. 

The only now discontinued full production 7s that were "colorful" were the RG7620VK, RG7420CF, S5407, S7420FM, UV77MC, and UV777GR. The other were Grey, Black, and DARK Blue. There were some some very rare and limited releases here and there, but nothing large scale, and that's been over the course of nearly twenty years. 

As of right now Ibanez has more ERGs (combination of 7s, 8s, and longer scales) than they ever had in the past in a larger range of colors they've ever had in the past. 

Really, find me a catalog year where they have a greater number.


----------



## jl-austin

Max is right, but with the RG1527RB discontinued my money is on a black model replacing it. Not that the RB was really all that "colorful".


----------



## Prydogga

There's a black model 1527 available at the moment, but some countries, including Australia, still get the RB model.


----------



## HEXagramX

Dino Cazares Sig ftw.

oh and also, why the hell is Buz playing ESP? He's been with ibanez for like ever...
anyone know why he made the switch? It was the guys from whitechapel wasn't it... the turned him...


----------



## guitarister7321

I would like to see the Original Edge on some non-signature models. I'd love to see a Prestige with an Original Edge. I'd definitely save up for one.

Other than that, Prestige and/or 7-string X-series models (Iceman, Xiphos, Destroyer).

ALSO... This will never happen but I hope they get rid of that, IMHO, disgusting mirror logo on the standard models.



Prydogga said:


> black Edge Pro (Which I've only seen once.)


Pics?


----------



## rockstarazuri

They're gonna mass produce the Fireman :O


----------



## JamesM

For me, the only thing that sets Mr. Gilbert above and beyond most shreddy folks is his freakin picking technique. He's a damned robot.

And he's a Dr. Seuss character.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

rockstarazuri said:


> They're gonna mass produce the Fireman :O




Oooh yeah! And the Injectors are very enticing...


----------



## Prydogga

Man the injector sounds smooth. Paul's tone is constantly becoming smoother and laavlier.

Even though they're doing it cheaper, the Fireman's still going to cost $5k+ here.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

rockstarazuri said:


> They're gonna mass produce the Fireman :O



List of SSO Gripes:

"It's got a TOM!"
"I want an Ebony board!"
"Dots look cheap!"
"Only 6 strings?!"
"I want it in a 7!"
"No bridge 'bucker, no br00tlz!"
"Needs a baritone scale!"
"FTW?! No matching headstock?!"
"It's not bright enough! Red is the new black!"


----------



## Prydogga

You forgot:

"Where's the reversed headstock!?"


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

MaxOfMetal said:


> List of SSO Gripes:
> 
> "It's got a TOM!"
> "I want an Ebony board!"
> "Dots look cheap!"
> "Only 6 strings?!"
> "I want it in a 7!"
> "No bridge 'bucker, no br00tlz!"
> "Needs a baritone scale!"
> "FTW?! No matching headstock?!"
> "It's not bright enough! Red is the new black!"




I do have to agree with the matching headstock thing, though, it isn't really a problem, it still looks hot.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

MaxOfMetal said:


> "FTW?! No matching headstock?!"


 
Damn, guilty as charged...


----------



## BrainArt

MaxOfMetal said:


> List of SSO Gripes:
> 
> "It's got a TOM!"
> "I want an Ebony board!"
> "Dots look cheap!"
> "Only 6 strings?!"
> "I want it in a 7!"
> "No bridge 'bucker, no br00tlz!"
> "Needs a baritone scale!"
> "FTW?! No matching headstock?!"
> "It's not bright enough! Red is the new black!"





Prydogga said:


> You forgot:
> 
> "Where's the reversed headstock!?"




 So true.


----------



## Ben.Last

Prydogga said:


> You forgot:
> 
> "Where's the reversed headstock!?"



Well, technically, whichever way you look at it it "is" a reversed headstock. If we think of the fireman as what it is, a reversed Iceman, then the headstock is reversed from the body. If we think of it as its own thing, then it's reversed from being reversed...


----------



## ev1ltwin

MaxOfMetal said:


> List of SSO Gripes:
> 
> "It's got a TOM!"
> "I want an Ebony board!"
> "Dots look cheap!"
> "Only 6 strings?!"
> "I want it in a 7!"
> "No bridge 'bucker, no br00tlz!"
> "Needs a baritone scale!"
> "FTW?! No matching headstock?!"
> "It's not bright enough! Red is the new black!"



/thread


----------



## Ben.Last

ev1ltwin said:


> /thread



See my avatar subheading


----------



## Matt_D_

hmm

how about a return of the SZ series? (25.5", neck thru) with a 7 (27")? 
oh wait, that'd be a schecter C7 custom. (heeheee)

I'd love to see a baritone RGA427. I just love that devils shadow finish.
they can lose that goofy EQ though.

better pups in the RGA7, and they'd probably sell more. worst pups I've ever heard.

and yeah, a better bridge option for the RG8. a standard non-locking nut + hard tail would be a far better option than the current locked trem + locking nut. 

I wonder what the numbers were on their 7 line(s). be interesting to see how many they sold compared to existing 6 stuff. I wonder how many 8's they sold.

Ibanez do seem to have a number of 7 string playing endorsers. its quite interesting.

In reality, we'll get more shades of black, minor revamps on some mid range models (trems/pups), a few re-jigs to some signatures that no one can afford (ugh), probably a pruning of the less well selling models (i've never seen anyone buy or play an ibanez ART) and hopefully a little bit better quality out of Indonesia (as they've been running for a while).


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Black is perfectly fine, as long as its straight glossy black, or straight flat black. There are very few people that are comfortable yielding a sparkly black guitar. Its as if Ibanez made the 2228 gloss black and said "Woah, hold up... we can't have the headstock actually MATCH the body! Throw glitter into the mix"


----------



## ev1ltwin

Lern2swim said:


> See my avatar subheading



 well played


----------



## splinter8451

Adam Of Angels said:


> Black is perfectly fine, as long as its straight glossy black, or straight flat black. There are very few people that are comfortable yielding a sparkly black guitar. Its as if Ibanez made the 2228 gloss black and said "Woah, hold up... we can't have the headstock actually MATCH the body! Throw glitter into the mix"



I would rather Ibanez keep their sparkly finishes. I loved the finish on my 2228 and the finish on my 7420VK has a sparkle to it that I love. My 7421BK is just boring cause it is normal gloss black


----------



## ejendres

I love to see an affordable carved top RG with the Gibraltar III bridge or some other hardtail setup.

Deep blue over plain maple with ebony board and no inlays... that'd be pure sex.

Sadly I'm just dreaming


----------



## kylendm

The Armada said:


> I would buy that RG-550 7 string in literally three seconds. No doubt in my entire mind. I wouldn't even think about it.



+10000000000


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

CPxyíXweb site yíõ - M^[

Not a 7, but it's something new.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I certainly like it. Ibanez needs more SSH guitars again.


----------



## Prydogga

Is that new Inferno? I see it's a link from Ikebe, I'll have to check it out.

Odd choice that they would return to EMGs... 

Personally I hate straight gloss finishes, the RG2228's sparkle black makes it much more interesting, same goes for the matte RGD2127.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Yeah, that's directly from HammettHateCrew's link. 

Even with the EMGs, I'd hit that.


----------



## Prydogga

I can't believe I missed that. Again, I'm just hoping for any news RGA prestige/hardtail prestige!


----------



## mattofvengeance

HEXagramX said:


> Dino Cazares Sig ftw.
> 
> oh and also, why the hell is Buz playing ESP? He's been with ibanez for like ever...
> anyone know why he made the switch? It was the guys from whitechapel wasn't it... the turned him...



The last thing anybody needs is an all black guitar with only a bridge pickup. That's a waste of wood.

Also, I've seen these Buz rumors, but no confirmation. Pics or it didn't happen.


MaxOfMetal said:


> List of SSO Gripes:
> 
> "It's got a TOM!"
> "I want an Ebony board!"
> "Dots look cheap!"
> "Only 6 strings?!"
> "I want it in a 7!"
> "No bridge 'bucker, no br00tlz!"
> "Needs a baritone scale!"
> "FTW?! No matching headstock?!"
> "It's not bright enough! Red is the new black!"



You forgot "OMFG. BASSWOOD FOR TEH LEWZ"


----------



## Key_Maker

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I certainly like it. Ibanez needs more SSH guitars again.








New gas has been created, fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Edit: this must cross the ocean:


----------



## jl-austin

Key_Maker said:


> Edit: this must cross the ocean:



I agree.


----------



## Xaios

Prydogga said:


> Man the injector sounds smooth. Paul's tone is constantly becoming smoother and laavlier.



Ironic that his tone is so great now that he's deaf in one ear.


----------



## DesertBurst

I know it's not likely to happen but I'd like to see 7 string prestige S or X with 26.5 scales.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Weird ass idea, and I know you Ibby purists will hate it, but an RGAT? With a string-thru body I'd buy one in an instant.


----------



## serazac25

They should lower RGA prestige prices, and by a lot, hell , an esp H-FR II comess with a neck-thru, stock emg's, for a little bit under 2k, ibanez gives you just the awesome looking guitar, but bolt on, boring inlays , not to mention that AA battery pickups, and it is a shame that the Predator's Tongue finish didn't hit the Americas. Oh well.

RG550 Permanent Re-Issue will be awesome with new colors, even though the desert yellow is the only one you need  and they should keep the matching cases.


----------



## jl-austin

PyramidSmasher said:


> Weird ass idea, and I know you Ibby purists will hate it, but an RGAT? With a string-thru body I'd buy one in an instant.



With built in effects? The RGAT-X! I would buy..... wait, no I wouldn't!


----------



## bostjan

MaxOfMetal said:


> List of SSO Gripes:
> 
> "It's got a TOM!"
> "I want an Ebony board!"
> "Dots look cheap!"
> "Only 6 strings?!"
> "I want it in a 7!"
> "No bridge 'bucker, no br00tlz!"
> "Needs a baritone scale!"
> "FTW?! No matching headstock?!"
> "It's not bright enough! Red is the new black!"



 I think I have been guilty of each and every one of those gripes!

If Ibanez made an ebony fretboard seven without dots or a tun-o-matic with two humbuckers in an extended scale with a bright finish and matching headstock, we'd still find something to complain about..."what? no fanned fret?!" ...or "man, if that guitar was $200 cheaper, I'd buy it, but it's too expensive."


----------



## MaxOfMetal

bostjan said:


> I think I have been guilty of each and every one of those gripes!
> 
> If Ibanez made an ebony fretboard seven without dots or a tun-o-matic with two humbuckers in an extended scale with a bright finish and matching headstock, we'd still find something to complain about..."what? no fanned fret?!"



Nah, then the folks wanting all that for $400 would chime in.


----------



## ibbyfreak13

splinter8451 said:


> I would rather Ibanez keep their sparkly finishes. I loved the finish on my 2228 and the finish on my 7420VK has a sparkle to it that I love. My 7421BK is just boring cause it is normal gloss black


  i prefer the finish of my 05 rgt42dxbp, bp= black pearl, then that of my rg7321. the black pearl is just more interesting to look at and doesnt seem like just a plain black guitar. then again i LOVE my rgt42dxwh, an all white guitar even the head stock and back of the neck FTW


----------



## Elijah

Does anyone else find it a little funny that people STILL continue to turn these 2011 namm rumor threads into an "I wish" sort of thread?
Oh, what's that? You didn't find it funny at all and just thought it was super inconvenient when you see 11 pages of like 3 real rumors in the middle of 753 I-wants?
Hmm, me too...


----------



## BrainArt

Lern2swim said:


> Well, technically, whichever way you look at it it "is" a reversed headstock. If we think of the fireman as what it is, a reversed Iceman, then the headstock is reversed from the body. If we think of it as its own thing, then it's reversed from being reversed...



Mind = Blown. 



Bloody_Inferno said:


> I certainly like it. Ibanez needs more SSH guitars again.



 Do want.



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Even with the EMGs, I'd hit that.


----------



## Sepultorture

Elijah said:


> Does anyone else find it a little funny that people STILL continue to turn these 2011 namm rumor threads into an "I wish" sort of thread?
> Oh, what's that? You didn't find it funny at all and just thought it was super inconvenient when you see 11 pages of like 3 real rumors in the middle of 753 I-wants?
> Hmm, me too...



just bad habits i guess, every year i hope for some awesome fixed bridge 7 action, and every year they find a way to ruin it for me. RGA 7 with huge EMG routes for example, oi


----------



## PeteLaramee

I'd like an RG1527 layout/specs with an ash or mahogany RGD body. Maple or rosewood with no inlays.

Only Edge Pros...none of this zero shit.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Just a pic I found of one of their new basses being played.


----------



## Varkatzas

I didn't read the majority of this topic so I am not sure if it was mentioned, But Mike Orrigo (my rep at Ibanez) said that fixed bridge RGD's will be showing within the next year as well


----------



## vhmetalx

Varkatzas said:


> I didn't read the majority of this topic so I am not sure if it was mentioned, But Mike Orrigo (my rep at Ibanez) said that fixed bridge RGD's will be showing within the next year as well


 I thought you all played Schecters...?


----------



## redskyharbor

According to the UK distrubutor for Ibanez, there's no 7 or 8 strings left until April next year. Which is kinda gutting 'cause I had severe GAS for an Apex 2. Went for the Blackjack C7 instead..


----------



## Hush

vampiregenocide said:


> Just a pic I found of one of their new basses being played.



Bob Saget plays bass?


----------



## Elijah

lol ^


----------



## Prydogga

Fuck, you better not be messin with us on that RGD thing. I really really want me some fixed bridge!!!


----------



## ifklirarn

Btw





 RG4570ZVV (Vintage Violin) all the cred goes to Ibanez News


----------



## Sephiroth952

ifklirarn said:


> Btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RG4570ZVV (Vintage Violin) all the cred goes to Ibanez News


 OH HELL YES!!!!!


----------



## Rick

vhmetalx said:


> I thought you all played Schecters...?



As did I.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

That RG4570 looks sweet. It looks very similar to some of the J-Customs.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Even though i love the blue version of that 4570, that VV is the best yet for it.


----------



## BrainArt

Bloody_Inferno said:


> That RG4570 looks sweet. It looks very similar to some of the J-Customs.



 God, I need to get a job so I can save up for one.


----------



## DomitianX

My want:

Reverse Headstock
Maple Board
Super Wizard Neck 
Edge II Fixed
HSH pickups
mirror pickguard

Basically a 550DX with a reverse headstock and fixed Edge III bridge.

I will buy 10 of them.


----------



## ayambakar

They gotta start lowering their prices, definitely. 

The only 7-string with tremolo within $700 price range is the S7420... it's sad, IMO.


----------



## Prydogga

Probably not going to happen, prices have gone up constantly every year or so ever since I can remember.


----------



## Prydogga

Oh man, Ibanez.blogspot leaked so much stuff last year, let's hope it's the same this year!


----------



## Loomer

Prydogga said:


> Oh man, Ibanez.blogspot leaked so much stuff last year, let's hope it's the same this year!



F5'ing the shit outta this.


----------



## CloudAC

IBANEZ NEWS

Link for those who don't have one


----------



## PyramidSmasher

jl-austin said:


> With built in effects? The RGAT-X! I would buy..... wait, no I wouldn't!


 
Except that an arched top nech thru RG actually has a practical use, and isn't a gimmick, dumbass


----------



## Varkatzas

vhmetalx said:


> I thought you all played Schecters...?





Rick. said:


> As did I.



We worked with Schecter for about 6 months, and but shortly after
decided we are way more comfortable and enjoy Ibanez much more.

We are getting some RGD's soon


----------



## rockstarazuri

Return of the 80's colors! Basswood, Super Wizard neck, pickups are the typical Dimarzio combo (Air Norton, True Velvet and Tone Zone)

Retail price : 145,688yen


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Looks like the return of matching headstocks as well. 

You know what the crazy thing is, I know a bunch of guys who are going to be irate if it's not "true" Desert Yellow. 

Also, just warning everyone before they get their hopes up, the info from "Ibanez News/Voo-Du" and Ikebe" are from the UK and Japan respectively. There's a good chance that the majority of models (especially the colors) that both sites will show will be either Euro or Home Market (Japan) only. Just putting it out there for those of us in the US.

Some more "new" stuff from Ikebe:

For the semi fans:









For the Ebony board fans:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

MaxOfMetal said:


> Looks like the return of matching headstocks as well.





While I'm not gonna qualm about the "true Desert Yellow" thing, that Blue RG looks amazing. I may consider that next trip....




MaxOfMetal said:


>



I think I've found the semi for me....


----------



## vampiregenocide

MaxOfMetal said:


> For the Ebony board fans:


 
Both of those are hot as fuck.


----------



## liamh

MaxOfMetal said:


> For the Ebony board fans:


 I got more than a "semi" when I saw this 
/extremely unfunny pun


----------



## rockstarazuri

Ibanez guitars | New Products

More new models


----------



## Imalwayscold

That new Divine Amber RG8527Z is exquisite
*
*


----------



## AChRush1349

Is that REALLY ebony on that red RG?!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

For all you "whine about too many black 7 strings", rejoice!






And I'm liking these too:


----------



## simonXsludge

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



i'm not exactly a fan of red guitars, but i like that it comes with a neck- and headstock-binding. now something alike as a 7-string, c'mon ibanez!!!


----------



## Matt_D_

RG8527Z | Ibanez guitars

wow. 
screw akihibarra next time im in tokyo, I know what im shopping for..

(is it wrong that I'd like to get it in the devils shadow finish? for some reason that purple just makes me giddy like a schoolgirl)


----------



## Prydogga

I wish I liked the S series more, because that looks fantastic.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

AChRush1349 said:


> Is that REALLY ebony on that red RG?!


 
The other J-custom guitars have similarly-coloured fretboards, which all have rosewood or ebonized rosewood.


----------



## simonXsludge

more lovely new j-customs:

J.custom - JCRG10-01 | Ibanez guitars

the price tag is ridicolous, though.


----------



## Loomer

Hmm, paltry offerings so far, IMO.


----------



## Prydogga

Remember, the price listed is only the LIST price, these will certainly be less on Ikebe.  Frankly, they look like sex.


----------



## Prydogga

Also, holy shit, they're RGTs!!!!


----------



## rockstarazuri

They're awesome, but too expensive even at street price for me. If I had one, I think I won't even play it, it'll be hanging on my wall as a decoration haha


----------



## fabe_sd

btw the specs clearly say those have ebony boards...


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bloody_Inferno said:


>


 



Prydogga said:


> Remember, the price listed is only the LIST price, these will certainly be less on Ikebe.  Frankly, they look like sex.


 
All of those in my life now please k thnx.


----------



## CloudAC

That Red J Custom and the Blue one too look absolutely stunning...
BUT... (all together now everyone, like we practised!)

*Its missing a string!*


----------



## leonardo7

Those are classy! Ibanez has definitely stepped up their game with 6 strings.


----------



## Xaios

Interesting that they reverted to the large Ibanez logo on the headstock that they were using on the American Master Series.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HammettHateCrew said:


> The other J-custom guitars have similarly-coloured fretboards, which all have rosewood or ebonized rosewood.



Per the specs on Ikebe, they have "Ebony". 

CPxyíXweb site yíõ - M^[


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

That's it. Red J Custom is mine.


----------



## Loomer

rockstarazuri said:


> They're awesome, but too expensive even at street price for me. If I had one, I think I won't even play it, it'll be hanging on my wall as a decoration haha



Exactly, news of guitars like this basically have NO real relevance to us regular Joes, and least of all me. 

It's not like I'm reclining on couch made of leaf gold and diamonds, Ibanez.. Gimme something I can afford, and actually use.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Loomer said:


> Hmm, paltry offerings so far, IMO.



I think with the last few years, where companies were striving to find "something" that would work in the changing economy, has warped the expectations for NAMM. 

Companies aren't going to be overhauling their entire lineups every NAMM like they have been the last few, if the last Summer NAMM was any indication. From what I understand ESP, Schecter, and a few other "big players" didn't even show up really, besides to show off some stuff from the preceding January. 

I think the few guitars shown represent some key things.

1) Matching Headstocks, something people have been clamoring for on the brighter colors for the last few years.
2) The use of Ebony. Being on this site you should know how a lot of folks feel about Ibanez and Ebony. It might not be on a $1000 guitar, but it's a start. 
3) The return of the Artcore AM series. A lot of folks were pretty pissed about the AM being missing for the last year. 
4) The new ASR series incorporates a handful of features Artcore fans, at least those on the Ibby and ICW forums, have been wanting. 
5) Another run of JCRG7s, in a new brighter color. 

Not to mention, this is just the beginning.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

You're right, Max.

Then again, I don't remember you being wrong.


----------



## CloudAC

Just noticed the name of the colour of the Blue JCRG7
Bluish-Purple Hauyne?  that sounds very professional!


----------



## mellis

shitsøn;2258476 said:


> more lovely new j-customs:
> 
> J.custom - JCRG10-01 | Ibanez guitars
> 
> the price tag is ridicolous, though.



Holy fucking hell. I would do unspeakable things for any one of those. 

Dear Santa...


----------



## Santuzzo

Key_Maker said:


> Edit: this must cross the ocean:



Holy shit. That is one of the nicest looking Ibanezes I have ever seen.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

This is a limited edition for Rock Inn, but I would love to have one:

RRG7


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The shop specials are always full of win.

I wish GC would do high end special runs again.........


----------



## Prydogga

I think they've trumped what they've done in many other years, shows they actually are responding to customer requests, people on Jemsite and here have been wanting matching headstocks for quite some time, and to bring out a new neck thru J Custom in 6 different colours is amazing, they already have much more J custom offerings than there's been in the last 10 years.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Prydogga said:


> they already have much more J custom offerings than there's been in the last 10 years.



In fact this is the first time in about 10 years that they've had both an RG and S in JC trim, and the only year they've ever had a total of three body styles available (RG, S, and FR). Worth mentioning is it's also the first time in well over ten years that there is a fixed bridge JC.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Prydogga said:


> I think they've trumped what they've done in many other years, shows they actually are responding to customer requests, people on Jemsite and here have been wanting matching headstocks for quite some time, and to bring out a new neck thru J Custom in 6 different colours is amazing, they already have much more J custom offerings than there's been in the last 10 years.






^very true


----------



## rockstarazuri

CPxyíXweb site yíõ - M^[

LOL that new S Prestige is actually pink!


----------



## Prydogga

Holy crap now I want it, salmon pink quilt!!!


----------



## ittoa666

rockstarazuri said:


> CPxyíXweb site yíõ - M^[
> 
> LOL that new S Prestige is actually pink!


----------



## Loomer

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think with the last few years, where companies were striving to find "something" that would work in the changing economy, has warped the expectations for NAMM.
> 
> Companies aren't going to be overhauling their entire lineups every NAMM like they have been the last few, if the last Summer NAMM was any indication. From what I understand ESP, Schecter, and a few other "big players" didn't even show up really, besides to show off some stuff from the preceding January.
> 
> I think the few guitars shown represent some key things.
> 
> 1) Matching Headstocks, something people have been clamoring for on the brighter colors for the last few years.
> 2) The use of Ebony. Being on this site you should know how a lot of folks feel about Ibanez and Ebony. It might not be on a $1000 guitar, but it's a start.
> 3) The return of the Artcore AM series. A lot of folks were pretty pissed about the AM being missing for the last year.
> 4) The new ASR series incorporates a handful of features Artcore fans, at least those on the Ibby and ICW forums, have been wanting.
> 5) Another run of JCRG7s, in a new brighter color.
> 
> Not to mention, this is just the beginning.



You're absolutely right, hence the "IMO" 

Not a single one of these guitars do anything for me at all. Waaay to gaudy and pimped-out.

Now, a single-pickup RGT with maybe a fixed bridge and a simple, no-nonsense look?! Now THAT would get me all hot and bothered!


----------



## xiphoscesar

lol i like peoples "why doesnt it come with ebony" or "the color" and the "its missing string"
people on here do this every year when threads like these get started


but ibanez, is this too much to ask for?


----------



## arctopus

When will they bring out the new catalogue for 2011, and how do I get it?
I hope they'll bring out an affordable 8-string, that hasn't the problems the rga8 has.
I'll replace the pick-ups with EMG 808 & 808x.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

arctopus said:


> When will they bring out the new catalogue for 2011, and how do I get it?



It'll be out for distribution, both online and physical, after this up coming Winter NAMM (January 13th to 16th). If like previous years the catalog will be available online the same day, with physical copies being available a couple days later. To get a physical copy just call/e-mail your countries Ibanez importer, or a local authorized Ibanez dealer.


----------



## vhmetalx

xiphoscesar said:


>



This please.


----------



## leonardo7

MaxOfMetal said:


> Worth mentioning is it's also the first time in well over ten years that there is a fixed bridge JC.


Did I miss the picture of this fixed bridge J Custom or have we not seen it yet?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

leonardo7 said:


> Did I miss the picture of this fixed bridge J Custom or have we not seen it yet?



The FR8620 has been out for about 6 or 7 months now.


----------



## leonardo7

Right right! Ive seen that one but completely forgot about it. Cool. Thanks. I cant get over how awesome that RRG7 looks but they should keep the number 7 out of models unless they are 7 strings IMO.


----------



## projectjetfire

^^ this.


----------



## Rook

MaxOfMetal said:


> It'll be out for distribution, both online and physical, after this up coming Winter NAMM (January 13th to 16th). If like previous years the catalog will be available online the same day, with physical copies being available a couple days later. To get a physical copy just call/e-mail your countries Ibanez importer, or a local authorized Ibanez dealer.



Do you not have a pricelist yet Max? We got ours and it includes some very interesting additions indeed, I believe there are more to be announced.

I can't wait for NAMM for the 'more-to-come' guitars.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

How dare you say such a thing and get me excited


----------



## Rook

Haha, I seriously wanna see what they come out with at NAMM if what I've seen is just a taster!


----------



## Necromechanical

MaxOfMetal said:


> To get a physical copy just call/e-mail your countries Ibanez importer, or a local authorized Ibanez dealer.



So you're saying if I call my local Guitar Center and ask them to mail me the Ibanez 2011 catalog as soon as they have them available, they will?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Necromechanical said:


> So you're saying if I call my local Guitar Center and ask them to mail me the Ibanez 2011 catalog as soon as they have them available, they will?



They probably won't _mail_ it to you, but they'll probably have it in store so you can drive by and grab one. The Ibanez distributor for your region may be willing to mail you one. If you're in Cali, that should be Chesbro.


----------



## Necromechanical

MaxOfMetal said:


> They probably won't _mail_ it to you, but they'll probably have it in store so you can drive by and grab one. The Ibanez distributor for your region may be willing to mail you one. If you're in Cali, that should be Chesbro.



Great, thanks


----------



## bram

Nateman61392 said:


> What are the chances they'll make an RGD non-prestige 7 string?


I'd say about 100%. Do you like hard-tails?


----------



## Loomer

bram said:


> I'd say about 100%. Do you like hard-tails?



ok, now we're talkin'.

Please do elaborate!


----------



## bram

Well, a hard-tail RGD 7-string sounds like a pretty good idea. A bird told me somebody might reveal that in a day or two. As a small social (media) experiment, I'm going to check out how long it will take before it's on this website


----------



## splinter8451

Shiiiiiiit are you kidding me? Non-Prestige... hardtail... RGD 7? Shiiiiiiiit  

Only problem with the non-prestige RGD's is they don't have the lower horn carve (the Cooley style cut).


----------



## leonardo7

bram said:


> Well, a hard-tail RGD 7-string sounds like a pretty good idea. A bird told me somebody might reveal that in a day or two. As a small social (media) experiment, I'm going to check out how long it will take before it's on this website



I believe the biggest question is Mahogany or Basswood?


----------



## Loomer

bram said:


> Well, a hard-tail RGD 7-string sounds like a pretty good idea. A bird told me somebody might reveal that in a day or two. As a small social (media) experiment, I'm going to check out how long it will take before it's on this website



Oh you gigantic cock tease you


----------



## bram

leonardo7 said:


> I believe the biggest question is Mahogany or Basswood?


I don't think there's a reason to believe Ibanez is going to issue mahogany RGDs any time soon (at least not for all of them), but we'll find out once some price lists hit the web.

For mahogany guitars there's the RGA series and those are still very alive and kicking..


----------



## IAmHated284

if that true about the rgd i will be made up. if they do it with a reverse headstock ill jizz my pants

on a side note, does anyone know why the sneak peaks have been removed from 

Ibanez News: December 2010

its only showing the j customs now : /


----------



## bram

Steve did just post some updates (not the one we're waiting for though and only model names, no pics), but removed the whole page shortly after. Maybe he has some pics now and is still working on it.

And don't get too exited about a reverse headstock.

Edit: and it's there again. Has some pretty cool news.


----------



## IAmHated284

ah so it is, no mention of rgd's though  does mention an arz 7 string though, im guessing that'll be some sort of lp shape : /


----------



## bram

Pretty much the ART shape, if not 100%, but a bit more 'radical' styled as the ninja turtles would say.


----------



## Loomer

I don't see anything new on the page?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Loomer said:


> I don't see anything new on the page?



Look underneath the pictures of the new Artcores they have up. There's a list of a dozen or so new models. No pics yet though.


----------



## Loomer

Well colour me a dumbass, yeah you're right. Apex-100 looks promising!


----------



## iddqd

RGD 7321 Ibanez News: December 2010


----------



## Necromechanical

iddqd said:


> RGD 7321 Ibanez News: December 2010


----------



## arctopus

where's the missing string?


----------



## Triple-J

I'm curious about the ARZ7 and the new Apex maybe being alder and not the usual mahogany is quite a surprise too but the RGD7321 looks very _*very*_ tempting to me.


----------



## Loomer

Well, that's pretty nice!


----------



## Dan

iddqd said:


> RGD 7321 Ibanez News: December 2010



Good lord. Can it be Ibanez is LISTENING to its customers? 

Also ARZ???? Could that be a hollowbody 7 string on the way???


----------



## Prydogga

Dear Ibanez, 

Prestige RGDT7 with fixed bridge.

Thank you.


----------



## IAmHated284

iddqd said:


> RGD 7321 Ibanez News: December 2010



awesome, im glad i didnt order an rga7 now lol


----------



## CloudAC

I quite like the Edge so I am okay with this fixed bridge  I really hope they don't announce another colour though otherwise ill be kicking myself for a long time  That rosewood looks a bit... dead though doesnt it?


----------



## Prydogga

The MII rosewood isn't very good quality, but most of the time it's dark and not as dead looking as that. Not all models would look like that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

CloudAC said:


> I quite like the Edge so I am okay with this fixed bridge  I really hope they don't announce another colour though otherwise ill be kicking myself for a long time  That rosewood looks a bit... dead though doesnt it?





Prydogga said:


> The MII rosewood isn't very good quality, but most of the time it's dark and not as dead looking as that. Not all models would look like that.



Since when is the lightness or darkness of the grain an indicator of a wood's quality?


----------



## jl-austin

(RGD7321)

Thats hot!

And it comes in one of my favorite finishes, flat black! I am not a big fan of gloss black, I do like the flat (dull) black finishes though.


----------



## misingonestring

Looks like the Edge III is getting phased out by the Edge Zero II.


----------



## Guamskyy

Plug said:


> Good lord. Can it be Ibanez is LISTENING to its customers?


 
Ha nooo, do you see a lefty ibanez 7 string in current production?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

MaxOfMetal said:


> Since when is the lightness or darkness of the grain an indicator of a wood's quality?




My BFR has a light colored board.


----------



## BrainArt

Light rosewood or dark rosewood, I don't care. All I know is that I am stoked as for NAMM '11. And can't wait to see pics of the Apex-100.

Also, as for the RGD7321: Do want.


----------



## CloudAC

MaxOfMetal said:


> Since when is the lightness or darkness of the grain an indicator of a wood's quality?



My bad, I guess I didn't word it very well, I just meant that the Rosewood looked a bit pale, I wasn't implying the quality is bad.

I just prefer darker looking fretboards, thats all


----------



## MetalMike04

Lern2swim said:


> How about a lefty 7? Hmmm? Hmmmmmm?



PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## devolutionary

And I was just saying this morning to my Father that my new guitar stand has an empty slot begging for a seven. I am enormously pleased by this development.


----------



## simonXsludge

Triple-J said:


> I'm curious about the ARZ7


so am i. i'm just disappointed to read it comes in _black_. COME ON!!! 

the RGD7321 is looking pretty cool, though!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

S with maple board = 







Also:






While it's not clear at the moment, I'm curious to know what does the small text says on top of the logo.


----------



## Prydogga

MaxOfMetal said:


> Since when is the lightness or darkness of the grain an indicator of a wood's quality?



Sorry, sometimes I forget to evaluate what I mean, that lighter board shows the grain more than most, and the grain IMO is unappealing, compared to light boards on BMs and EBMMs etc.


----------



## theV

Bloody_Inferno said:


> While it's not clear at the moment, I'm curious to know what does the small text says on top of the logo.



It says 'Premium', and the neck itself is designated 'Wizard Premium'. 

It is a new badge they will be using, like a cheaper version of 'Prestige' I suppose. I think it's an Indonesian neck but they put more care into the neck and fretwork.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

theV said:


> It says 'Premium', and the neck itself is designated 'Wizard Premium'.
> 
> It is a new badge they will be using, like a cheaper version of 'Prestige' I suppose. I think it's an Indonesian neck but they put more care into the neck and fretwork.



Very interesting. Perhaps it's like those old S, SA, and SZ Prestige series guitars which were made in Korea by Cort, but were still built very well, almost on MIJ Prestige level. 

If they do it right, it's a genius move.


----------



## JMP2203

APEX-100

A new Munky signature model. DiMarzio Blaze humbuckers. Alder body. Lo-pro Edge 7

?¿


----------



## aarongericke

iddqd said:


> Does anyone have a good estimate of how long it will be until I could actually get one of these? When will they go on sale and when will they be in stock?
> Also does anyone know about how much they will cost?


----------



## Sephiroth952

New tremolo system?Replacement for the edge 3 maybe?


----------



## Triple-J

aarongericke said:


> iddqd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a good estimate of how long it will be until I could actually get one of these? When will they go on sale and when will they be in stock?
> Also does anyone know about how much they will cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I'd guess it's somewhere between the price of a RG7321 and the RGD321 as it's not that different from them both in terms of spec unless Ibanez decide to make them out alder/mahogany/etc instead of their usual basswood.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Sephiroth952 said:


> New tremolo system?Replacement for the edge 3 maybe?



The Edge Zero II, it'll probably be a cheaper Edge Zero, so they'll all have the ZPS, easy adjust intonation tool, and collard trem arm. While I'm not a huge fan of the ZPS (others love it though), those other two features are pretty awesome for a cheaper unit.




aarongericke said:


> Does anyone have a good estimate of how long it will be until I could actually get one of these? When will they go on sale and when will they be in stock?
> Also does anyone know about how much they will cost?



If I had to make some educated guesses I'd say it'd be available for immediate purchase around February or March of 2011, if the last few years were any indication. As for pricing, you'll probably be looking at around $500, maybe a bit more or less, shipped in the US.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Man that RGD7321 is hot. And I'm looking forward to the ARZ7, sounds sweet.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm looking forward to the ARZ7, sounds sweet.



As am I. 

ARX:






ART:





AR:





If the ARZ7 is in the vain of any of those, then I'll definitely be buying one if it's available for the US. Unless of course it has some amazingly awful (to me at least) spec.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Maybe its an AR singlecut with an edge-zero trem? I know the Z normally comes at the end, but maybe its a key point of the series?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Well the AR is a double-cut, so if it's that with an EZ7, then I'm definitely getting one. 

Though, since the "Z" is not at the end of the model name, then it's likely not an indicator if the EZ trem. Trem designations have always been after the series number and before the color code.


----------



## Miek

The Z is actually signifying it is the Ziltoid the Omniscient signature model. Trust me, my dad works at Ibanez!


----------



## Fry5150

The ibanez RGD7321 is pretty sweet  I think i figured out which sevenstring guitar im going to buy


----------



## JamesM

Miek said:


> The Z is actually signifying it is the Ziltoid the Omniscient signature model. Trust me, my dad works at Ibanez!



Uhhhh. Ziltoid isn't a real person... Is your dad taking a piss out of you?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The Armada said:


> Uhhhh. Ziltoid isn't a real person... Is your dad taking a piss out of you?



I think he just took a piss out of you.


----------



## JamesM

Fuck!


----------



## Xaios

I'm looking forward to the APEX-100. Alder bodied Ibanez 7 with a LoPro 7 and Dimarzio Blaze pickups is pretty much my dream guitar.


----------



## vampiregenocide

MaxOfMetal said:


> Well the AR is a double-cut, so if it's that with an EZ7, then I'm definitely getting one.
> 
> Though, since the "Z" is not at the end of the model name, then it's likely not an indicator if the EZ trem. Trem designations have always been after the series number and before the color code.


 
Ah I just mean AR in referring to the whole AR* series. And yeah didn't think so, but worth a shot.


----------



## JaeSwift

Xaios said:


> I'm looking forward to the APEX-100. Alder bodied Ibanez 7 with a LoPro 7 and Dimarzio Blaze pickups is pretty much my dream guitar.



Definetly. I'de buy it in a heartbeat, depending on the finishes and if it would even have a lo pro (would the APEX 100 be a MIJ axe? If not its gonna be fixed bridge).


----------



## MaxOfMetal

JaeSwift said:


> Definetly. I'de buy it in a heartbeat, depending on the finishes and if it would even have a lo pro (would the APEX 100 be a MIJ axe? If not its gonna be fixed bridge).



Supposedly it's getting a Lo Pro 7, so it'll in all likeliness be MIJ. The "100" series moniker has been used for MIJ signature guitars.


----------



## aarongericke

[\QUOTE]If I had to make some educated guesses I'd say it'd be available for immediate purchase around February or March of 2011, if the last few years were any indication. As for pricing, you'll probably be looking at around $500, maybe a bit more or less, shipped in the US.[/QUOTE]

Awesome. I will probably be getting one of these as soon as possible. Unless something even cooler is announced of course.


----------



## aarongericke

MaxOfMetal said:


> If I had to make some educated guesses I'd say it'd be available for immediate purchase around February or March of 2011, if the last few years were any indication. As for pricing, you'll probably be looking at around $500, maybe a bit more or less, shipped in the US.



Awesome. I will probably be getting one of these as soon as possible. Unless something even cooler is announced of course.


----------



## JPhoenix19

> RGD7321 PIC!!!





Must have!


----------



## Miek

The Armada said:


> Uhhhh. Ziltoid isn't a real person... Is your dad taking a piss out of you?



You're right, Ziltoid would never play Ibanez.


----------



## bram

vampiregenocide said:


> Maybe its an AR singlecut with an edge-zero trem? I know the Z normally comes at the end, but maybe its a key point of the series?


It's singlecut like the ART, but no tremolo that I'm aware of.


----------



## bram

MaxOfMetal said:


> Supposedly it's getting a Lo Pro 7, so it'll in all likeliness be MIJ. The "100" series moniker has been used for MIJ signature guitars.


As well as for Korean/Indonesian guitars since there's no general logic behind signature series monikers.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

bram said:


> As well as for Korean/Indonesian guitars since there's no general logic behind signature series monikers.



Very true.  

It would be the first time they put a Lo Pro Edge on a non-MIJ guitar if it does wind up being Indo. 

Perhaps this guitar is the sunburst model that's been rumored.


----------



## Xaios

MaxOfMetal said:


> Perhaps this guitar is the sunburst model that's been rumored.



That's what I'm hoping!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Specs for the ARZ307BK per that lovely blog.

ARZ307 BK 7-string (Black)
Neck Material: Mahogany
Neck Type: ARZ-7 set-in
Body: Mahogany body
Frets: Medium frets
Fingerboard: Bound Rosewood
Bridge: Full Tune III-7
NeckPU: AH37
BridgePU: AH37
HW Color: CH

Please Ibanez, I beg of you, don't ruin this guitar with a tacky, over the top inlay pattern. PLEASE.


----------



## Prydogga

Nah, that 69 inlay is so tasteful! 

Also, chrome and black finish? I can't really judge without seeing it yet, but at the moment; no thanks.


----------



## Matt_D_

Miek said:


> You're right, Ziltoid would never play Ibanez.



he'd totally have a dean sig 

also, that ARZ sounds great. please dont screw up ibanez!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Prydogga said:


> Nah, that 69 inlay is so tasteful!
> 
> Also, chrome and black finish? I can't really judge without seeing it yet, but at the moment; no thanks.



69? You mean Cancer. 







Hence all the stars. Well, I guess we know where your mind is at. 

I'm fine with black and chrome, it works. Just like on the UV777PBK. If only they do pearl binding.  Now I'm just dreaming.


----------



## Prydogga

Yeah...Well.... The site makes no referrence to it being cancer, and most inlays from artists are rather gaudy and OTT, I assumed it was something it's not 

Black and chrome is good, and perfect for UVs, but all I can think of is 'smudges galore'


----------



## Loomer

A singlecut 7string is pretty much the last thing I need, but kudos to Ibanez for breaking out of the formula a little.


----------



## Elijah

2011 is looking a little more interesting than I thought it'd be for Ibanez...


----------



## jl-austin

They have the stats of the apex100, it says prestige neck, so it will be MIJ, and it also says dot inlays. hmmmmm


----------



## Sepultorture

my fucking prayers have been answer


----------



## Decipher

Xaios said:


> I'm looking forward to the APEX-100. Alder bodied Ibanez 7 with a LoPro 7 and Dimarzio Blaze pickups is pretty much my dream guitar.


Dido man! I am really, really looking forward to this guitar!

And the fixed RGD & ARZ7 are an awesome addition. Can't wait to see what else is unveiled.


----------



## Xaios

Hmm, they confirmed on the Apex-100 that the neck pickup will actually be a Blaze Middle, so it will only be single coil sized. Not what I was hoping for, but it is inline with the guitar Munky's been using live.


----------



## aleXander

The ARZ will be my second guitar purchase in 2011


----------



## arctopus

I assume that the guitars that are listed at Ibanez News arent all.
There's still hope left


----------



## vampiregenocide

MaxOfMetal said:


> Specs for the ARZ307BK per that lovely blog.
> 
> ARZ307 BK 7-string (Black)
> Neck Material: Mahogany
> Neck Type: ARZ-7 set-in
> Body: Mahogany body
> Frets: Medium frets
> Fingerboard: Bound Rosewood
> Bridge: Full Tune III-7
> NeckPU: AH37
> BridgePU: AH37
> HW Color: CH
> 
> Please Ibanez, I beg of you, don't ruin this guitar with a tacky, over the top inlay pattern. PLEASE.


 
Man sounds hot, and I take it the Full-tune III-7 is a fully adjustable TOM bridge?


----------



## NeglectedField

Like the total saddo I am I'm so excited to see what Ibanez has to offer even though the VAT hike and moving out again mean getting any guitar let alone an Ibanez next year is unlikely.


----------



## Sepultorture

i really hope that RGD fixed bridge 7 comes with a 26.5" scale like the Prestige

if not it really seams to me this is just a 7321 with an RGD body cut and satin finish

nothing wrong with that, the cut is the reason i like the guitar so much esthetically and for comfort while playing. but it still would seam like a cop out


----------



## Elijah

jl-austin said:


> They have the stats of the apex100, it says prestige neck, so it will be MIJ, and it also says dot inlays. hmmmmm




Nice! I really hate all those dumb signature series inlays with the player's signature on the 12th fret, or something else retarded. I like sigs that don't necessarily look like sigs


----------



## xiphoscesar

the only thing that scares me about that RGD7321 is the name

RGD_*7321*_

are they going to use the same necks as the 7321s but just different inlay?


----------



## jl-austin

The name, the RGD321 is a longer scale guitar, which it shares the numbers 321 with the RG321. So, no, I would say almost without doubt the RGD7321 will be 26.5 scale, that is part of what makes them an RGD after all.

But it is Ibanez, and they have gone down the "cheap" route before.


----------



## theV

Sepultorture said:


> i really hope that RGD fixed bridge 7 comes with a 26.5" scale like the Prestige


It is 26.5"

RGD7321BKF (BLACK FLAT)
Neck Material: 5pc Maple/ Walnut
Neck Type: *Wizard II-7 (26.5")*
Body: Basswood body
Frets: Jumbo frets
Fingerboard: Bound Rosewood
Inlay: RGD special inlay
Bridge: Gibraltar Standard 7 bridge
NeckPU: CAP VK17
BridgePU: CAP VK27
HW Color: BK


----------



## Sepultorture

theV said:


> It is 26.5"
> 
> RGD7321BKF (BLACK FLAT)
> Neck Material: 5pc Maple/ Walnut
> Neck Type: *Wizard II-7 (26.5")*
> Body: Basswood body
> Frets: Jumbo frets
> Fingerboard: Bound Rosewood
> Inlay: RGD special inlay
> Bridge: Gibraltar Standard 7 bridge
> NeckPU: CAP VK17
> BridgePU: CAP VK27
> HW Color: BK



excellent, i am excited to get one


----------



## Miek

theV said:


> It is 26.5"
> 
> RGD7321BKF (BLACK FLAT)
> Neck Material: 5pc Maple/ Walnut
> Neck Type: *Wizard II-7 (26.5")*
> Body: Basswood body
> Frets: Jumbo frets
> Fingerboard: Bound Rosewood
> Inlay: RGD special inlay
> Bridge: Gibraltar Standard 7 bridge
> NeckPU: CAP VK17
> BridgePU: CAP VK27
> HW Color: BK



Welp, it just might be time to try sevens again.


----------



## vampiregenocide

xiphoscesar said:


> the only thing that scares me about that RGD7321 is the name
> 
> RGD_*7321*_
> 
> are they going to use the same necks as the 7321s but just different inlay?


 
The 7321 bit is just the spec information about the guitar. 
7 = 7 string
3 = MIK/MII
2 = Pickup configuration (H/H)
1 = Hardtail

As the RG and RGD7 share these specs, they both have the same model name. The neck is a wizard II like the current non-prestige RGD. I personally love the wizard II neck on my 7321, one of the most comfortable necks I've ever played. 

Imo, this RGD7321 will be a small step up from the RG. The flat black finish looks nicer, the scale length will help keep a tighter tone and the body shape looks a lot more comfortable (Not played an RGD myself yet).


----------



## wannabguitarist

It looks like the new Apex is gonna be H-S too. God damnit Ibanez I have tuition to pay for



bram said:


> It's singlecut like the ART, but no tremolo that I'm aware of.



Oh fuck yes


----------



## vampiregenocide

wannabguitarist said:


> It looks like the new Apex is gonna be H-S too. God damnit Ibanez I have tuition to pay for


 
These are the specs, its still H-H. Shame, because a H-S 7 would be awesome.

*APEX 100 TFB* (Tri-Fade Burst)
A new Munky signature model.
_Neck Material: 5pc Maple/ Wenge
Neck Type: APEX Prestige
Body: Alder
Frets: Jumbo frets
Fingerboard: Rosewood
Inlay: Pearl dot inlay
Bridge: Lo-Pro Edge 7 bridge w/U-bar
NeckPU: DiMarzio® Blaze Middle
BridgePU: DiMarzio® Blaze Bridge
HW Color: PC_


----------



## Randy

Prydogga said:


> Remember, the price listed is only the LIST price, these will certainly be less on Ikebe.  Frankly, they look like sex.



What the fuuuuuuuck.


----------



## leonardo7

Randy said:


> What the fuuuuuuuck.



I know. Nothing has ever made me want to have a 6 string so bad


----------



## Ben.Last

vampiregenocide said:


> These are the specs, its still H-H. Shame, because a H-S 7 would be awesome.



No it's not. The Blaze middle is a single coil.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Yes, that's true.


----------



## WickedSymphony

leonardo7 said:


> I know. Nothing has ever made me want to have a 6 string so bad



Take a look at the list price and you'll be saying, "Nothing has ever made me want to cry so bad."


----------



## vampiregenocide

Lern2swim said:


> No it's not. The Blaze middle is a single coil.


 
Fair play, in that case I definitely approve.


----------



## toiletstand

so does that mean the new apex is modelled after the custom munky has had on stage recently?


----------



## JamesM

I think we need more H-S guitars on the market in general. While I don't own a single guitar in this configuration, it is hands down my absolute favorite. If I could, all my guitars would look and sound this way.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

tltstand said:


> so does that mean the new apex is modelled after the custom munky has had on stage recently?



Apparently. Right down to the Powder Chrome hardware.


----------



## leonardo7

Even the non matching headstock...


----------



## jl-austin

Miek said:


> Welp, it just might be time to try sevens again.



(in reference to the upcoming RGD7321) 

You know they make almost the exact same guitar in a 6 string right? RGD321. There is one here in Austin, I love that thing. If I wasn't so Elitist I would have bought it already.


----------



## MetalGravy

Blaze bridge in Alder? Won't that be really thin sounding? I've got one in the bridge of a basswood Ltd. and it sounds like _Kill 'em All_.


----------



## Miek

jl-austin said:


> (in reference to the upcoming RGD7321)
> 
> You know they make almost the exact same guitar in a 6 string right? RGD321. There is one here in Austin, I love that thing. If I wasn't so Elitist I would have bought it already.



It's not because it's an RGD, but rather, because that guitar is rather emblematic of the oncoming broadening of choices for sevens (for me, that is - I wouldn't necessarily say that overall there has been a large change in the way the 7 niche market operates due merely to Ibanez's news).


----------



## Jim Antonio

I hope the new ARZ 7 string will look something like this...


----------



## Loomer

Oh man, does that stage outfit look ridiculous or what?!


----------



## walleye

Loomer said:


> Oh man, does that stage outfit look ridiculous or what?!



showbiz


----------



## signalgrey

seems like someone has been hanging out with Wes Borland.


----------



## Stealth7

Jim Antonio said:


> I hope the new ARZ 7 string will look something like this...



Whats with the gay face paint?


----------



## JacobShredder

^^Zoro but in white.

These guitars are looking absolutely killer. 

Plans:
Build a new 7
Buy a high end 6er
Buy a backup 7 ala RGD7321


----------



## Xaios

Looks like Captain Jack Sparrow decided to play the Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## Stealth7

Xaios said:


> Looks like Captain Jack Sparrow decided to play the Phantom of the Opera.



Nah! It looks like he's auditioning for MCR!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

If recent interviews are any indication, years of being a rock star have taken their toll.


----------



## Miek

Some overdose, some burn out, but some...

Some get...

*~*FABULOUS*~*


----------



## arctopus

Any news on Namm 2011?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Pisschrist said:


> Whats with the gay face paint?


 
What kind of question is this? He's in Korn, afterall


----------



## ixlramp

Pisschrist said:


> Whats with the gay face paint?



Huh? The face paint is homosexual?


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm all for crazy stage outfits, good to add something to the performance aspect of a gig.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

arctopus said:


> Any news on Namm 2011?



Umm......this thread? 

If you're looking for stuff from other brands check out the NAMM 2011 thread.


----------



## ESP_0bsessed

I just wish ibanez would release a guitar with the PRT finish on a lower priced guitar, (or just lower the price of the RGA420Z)
i have yet to even see real life pictures of that finish but DAYUMMM,
its the only finish i have ever seen online and actually thought wow.
MORE PREDATORS TONGUE GUITARS PLEASE IBANEZ!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bloody_Inferno said:


> While it's not clear at the moment, I'm curious to know what does the small text says on top of the logo.


 
Not sure if this has been covered, but apparently that text says 'premium'.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

So what does Premium indicate? Like.. better than Prestige? Judging by the bridge, the answer is "no", but if that guitar were of remarkable quality, it would be on my list of "will buy" guitars.


----------



## dmoney760

xiphoscesar said:


> but ibanez, is this too much to ask for?




this guitar model has been out for how long now? and the people still keep on demanding for this guitar to come out COME ON MAN!!! ibanez get with it please! make and ill buy!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

That guitar with passives would sell better than any other 7 they currently market.


----------



## JamesM

Adam Of Angels said:


> So what does Premium indicate? Like.. better than Prestige? Judging by the bridge, the answer is "no", but if that guitar were of remarkable quality, it would be on my list of "will buy" guitars.



It is my understanding that "Premium" is just a step below Prestige.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

dmoney760 said:


> this guitar model has been out for how long now? and the people still keep on demanding for this guitar to come out COME ON MAN!!! ibanez get with it please! make and ill buy!





Adam Of Angels said:


> That guitar with passives would sell better than any other 7 they currently market.



You guys says that now, but take a look at the 7-string buying market. They like cheaper guitars for the most part. 

If Ibanez released that properly, it'd be at least $2500. How many NGDs with $2500 production 7-strings have really been seen on the boards? Heck, how many for the current RGA427? 

Ibanez makes production guitars, as such they need to sell guitars that people will buy in mass quantities. Unfortunately, $2500+ production 7s aren't very popular. 



The Armada said:


> It is my understanding that "Premium" is just a step below Prestige.



That's what believe as well. 

More than likely they'll be MII, but built to higher standards, just like the older Korean Prestige Sabers that were out some years back, such as the S2170.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I don't see why they need to call them premium myself, just keep them as high end non-prestiges.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

MaxOfMetal said:


> You guys says that now, but take a look at the 7-string buying market. They like cheaper guitars for the most part.
> 
> If Ibanez released that properly, it'd be at least $2500. How many NGDs with $2500 production 7-strings have really been seen on the boards? Heck, how many for the current RGA427?
> 
> Ibanez makes production guitars, as such they need to sell guitars that people will buy in mass quantities. Unfortunately, $2500+ production 7s aren't very popular.



I'd buy one


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Adam Of Angels said:


> I'd buy one



I don't doubt you man.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vampiregenocide said:


> I don't see why they need to call them premium myself, just keep them as high end non-prestiges.



It's just to differentiate the different models in the lineup. Most brands do it.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

vampiregenocide said:


> I don't see why they need to call them premium myself, just keep them as high end non-prestiges.



I think you guys are right about these, and my guess is that there was more than enough inquiry/confusion about the old MIK Prestiges that they decided to just rename them. I'm cool with that, though, because the S2170's I've played were great, even though they didn't feel like MIJ's.


----------



## bostjan

TBH, I could care less if a guitar is premium, prestige, plus, regular, or unleaded. Just tell me the spec's and let me play it, and maybe tell me where it's built (but sometimes they cloud the answer to that one).


----------



## ESP_0bsessed

dmoney760 said:


> this guitar model has been out for how long now? and the people still keep on demanding for this guitar to come out COME ON MAN!!! ibanez get with it please! make and ill buy!



Is that the RGA420Z PRT?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ESP_0bsessed said:


> Is that the RGA420Z PRT?



It was a LACS built for Buz of Unearth.


----------



## ESP_0bsessed

MaxOfMetal said:


> It was a LACS built for Buz of Unearth.



Thanks 
and damn, one fine finish on that beast!


----------



## Matt_D_

MaxOfMetal said:


> If Ibanez released that properly, it'd be at least $2500. How many NGDs with $2500 production 7-strings have really been seen on the boards? Heck, how many for the current RGA427?



2.5k! man, over here the RGA420z is 3999$ I'd hate to think what they'd charge for the 427.

I'd be very tempted at 2.5k

I've seen quite a few RGD's on here recently though (ok, a handful, and they are still RRP 2k - retail 1.5) not exactly down in the 800$ mark anyway, which is where the "sweet spot" seems to be. 

I'm tempted to grab an RGD meself,

Matt D


----------



## Stemp Fester

Any Ibanez 2011 catalog will be incomplete without the addition of an S series Prestige 7-string in Whitewash (neck / headstock must be done in Whitewash as well). Non-gloss finish preferred. Trem should be a 7-string version of the SynchroniZR (as on the SV5470). Pickups also as per SV5470.

I am a customer therefore indisputably correct. Ibanez, you must now deliver...


----------



## Prydogga

Matt_D_ said:


> 2.5k! man, over here the RGA420z is 3999$ I'd hate to think what they'd charge for the 427.
> 
> *I'd be very tempted at 2.5k*
> 
> I've seen quite a few RGD's on here recently though (ok, a handful, and they are still RRP 2k - retail 1.5) not exactly down in the 800$ mark anyway, which is where the "sweet spot" seems to be.
> 
> I'm tempted to grab an RGD meself,
> 
> Matt D



For that price you could get the RG8527z on eBay.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Matt_D_ said:


> 2.5k! man, over here the RGA420z is 3999$ I'd hate to think what they'd charge for the 427.
> 
> I'd be very tempted at 2.5k



Keep in mind, I was referring to USA pricing. Thus if it was $2500 over here, it'd probably be upwards of $4500 over in your neck of the woods. 

Man, you guys in Oz get raped on pricing.


----------



## Elijah

Stemp Fester said:


> Any Ibanez 2011 catalog will be incomplete without the addition of an S series Prestige 7-string in Whitewash (neck / headstock must be done in Whitewash as well). Non-gloss finish preferred. Trem should be a 7-string version of the SynchroniZR (as on the SV5470). Pickups also as per SV5470.
> 
> I am a customer therefore indisputably correct. Ibanez, you must now deliver...



Yea, let's see some s7 prestige action happen!
I'd be down


----------



## bram

So, anybody in for an RG7320 this year? I sure hope the Edge Zero II tremolo is any good, because replacing it will probably be a bitch.


----------



## arctopus

MaxOfMetal said:


> Umm......this thread?
> 
> If you're looking for stuff from other brands check out the NAMM 2011 thread.


I meant Ibanez


----------



## BrainArt

bram said:


> So, anybody in for an RG7320 this year? I sure hope the Edge Zero II tremolo is any good, because replacing it will probably be a bitch.



A 7320 would be a good addition to their lineup. Having a trem'd non-Prestige 7 in the current lineup would be cool.

But, wish in one hand, spit in the other, see which one fills up first.


----------



## bram

I would put my money on the RG7320 in two weeks.


----------



## metal_sam14

MaxOfMetal said:


> Keep in mind, I was referring to USA pricing. Thus if it was $2500 over here, it'd probably be upwards of $4500 over in your neck of the woods.
> 
> *Man, you guys in Oz get raped on pricing*.



Yes


----------



## Matt_D_

MaxOfMetal said:


> Keep in mind, I was referring to USA pricing. Thus if it was $2500 over here, it'd probably be upwards of $4500 over in your neck of the woods.
> 
> Man, you guys in Oz get raped on pricing.



I know, I'm considering picking up a guitar when im next in the states, the price difference justifies the flights alone. I'm not sure if its the distributors, or retailers who are taking the piss though.

still, at least there's ibanez rocks, and what not 

anyway, question, that 7320, is that like, el-cheapo? or somewhere in the midrange? I'm guessing it wont be anywhere near as well finished as the existing RGD's?


----------



## OrsusMetal

bram said:


> I would put my money on the RG7320 in two weeks.


 

Sweet. RG7320 and RGD7321 = win.


----------



## Prydogga

bram said:


> So, anybody in for an RG7320 this year? I sure hope the Edge Zero II tremolo is any good, because replacing it will probably be a bitch.



So I take it since your from the wiki, you're saying there is one right?


----------



## Prydogga

Matt_D_ said:


> I know, I'm considering picking up a guitar when im next in the states, the price difference justifies the flights alone. I'm not sure if its the distributors, or retailers who are taking the piss though.
> 
> still, at least there's ibanez rocks, and what not
> 
> anyway, question, that 7320, is that like, el-cheapo? or somewhere in the midrange? I'm guessing it wont be anywhere near as well finished as the existing RGD's?



From the numbers I'd assume just the same as a 7321, but with a trem.


----------



## bram

Prydogga said:


> So I take it since your from the wiki, you're saying there is one right?


I know nothing, I'm just making 'educated guesses'


----------



## vampiregenocide

I think you'd be pushing your luck for an RG7320. We already have a few new 7s as it is.


----------



## ifklirarn

vampiregenocide said:


> I think you'd be pushing your luck for an RG7320. We already have a few new 7s as it is.



Yeah, me too


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wow, they finally did it. They made a budget Edge 7 series trem.


----------



## Bigfan

Hooray! I guess I'll be getting a new seven next year, although it will probably be hideously overpriced like everything else over here.

It'll only come in black obviously, but at least it finally exists.


----------



## ifklirarn

Wouldn't say so, will probably (well, obviously more like it), be around the price of an RG7321 since it's almost the same model. Or did you mean Norway by "over here"? On the other hand there's Thomann  Or are you even saying the RG7321 is overpriced? I think not.


----------



## Bigfan

An rg7321 is just under 5000 kr new while I got my Charvel for 3000 and my Carvin for 6000. Both are miles ahead of a 7321.


----------



## bram

vampiregenocide said:


> I think you'd be pushing your luck for an RG7320. We already have a few new 7s as it is.





ifklirarn said:


> Yeah, me too



Coincidence? You decide!


----------



## ifklirarn

Wow that's expensive lol, my advice is get it from Germany, besides, did you buy the Charvel and the Carvin new?


----------



## Loomer

Well, hello there!


----------



## devolutionary

Awr man, my choices for a 7 increase once more


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

bram said:


> Coincidence? You decide!


 
You're the last person I'd expect a coincidence from. 




I'd take it that's the Edge Zero II 7? Or Edge 027.... 


Huzzah for Trem lovers everywhere!


----------



## ifklirarn

After hesitating for several years I decided at last , honestly, what is it you can do with a 6 but not with a 7?


----------



## max-streich

I thought that the sitiuation to choose one 7 was already quite difficult! But now? :S


----------



## ifklirarn

You can do everything you can on a 6 on a 7, plus more, that's kinda what convinced me, besides I've just got obsessed with Racecar (by Periphery), and that's why my next guitar will be a 7.


----------



## arctopus

ifklirarn said:


> You can do everything you can on a 6 on a 7, plus more, that's kinda what convinced me, besides I've just got obsessed with Racecar (by Periphery), and that's why my next guitar will be a 7.



Then why isn't your next guitar an 8? it can do what a 6 and a 7 can do, plus more.


----------



## ifklirarn

arctopus said:


> Then why isn't your next guitar an 8? it can do what a 6 and a 7 can do, plus more.



Cause I'm not hesitating between getting a 7 or and 8, besides I think the neck on 8-strings are uncomfortable and the lowest I will go is probably drop G, for now at least. I don't know what I'll have in ten years though but that's for now ^^


----------



## Elijah

If that rgd7321 is the same price as its rg counterpart, it should be pretty tempting...


----------



## Sepultorture

Elijah said:


> If that rgd7321 is the same price as its rg counterpart, it should be pretty tempting...



also means i can order it the moment it's in the system at L&M

FUCK YES

my apex might get knocked down to my back up guitar


----------



## JacobShredder

Dammit Ibanez.
First the RGD7321
then the RG7320.

The one thing that will stop me from buying both,or atleast the RGD, will be parker coming out with a 7, which I very highly doubt will happen..


----------



## ittoa666

This is win.


----------



## adrock

i want the rgd7321 sooo bad right now...


----------



## Elijah

Yea, even that s with the maple board looks pretty nice. I think as far as budget guitars go, Ibanez seems to be killing it this year. I think a lot of people are going to be having their eyes on that new rgd


----------



## vampiregenocide

bram said:


> Coincidence? You decide!


 
Wow...er...you know what else I don't think we'll get? An RGA8 prestige in a colour other than black and with passive pickups. Hear that Ibanez? I guess you'll NEVER release something like that.


----------



## nikt

full Ibanez 2011 catalog

2011 IBANEZ generale_PARTE 1_eng
2011 IBANEZ generale_PARTE 2_eng
2011 IBANEZ generale_PARTE 3_eng

check the RDG7320Z


----------



## JamesM

Great!


----------



## Dan

nikt said:


> full Ibanez 2011 catalog
> 
> 2011 IBANEZ generale_PARTE 1_eng
> 2011 IBANEZ generale_PARTE 2_eng
> 2011 IBANEZ generale_PARTE 3_eng
> 
> check the RDG7320Z




Yup that RGD7320z shall be my backup guitar alright


----------



## GiantBaba

ARZ/ART 7-string not listed, eh? Oh well. The Apex 100 looks really cool. Also the white Jet King bass.


----------



## DesertBurst

new Sam Totman sig looks killer.


----------



## Dan

For All you lazy people  (thanks for the +rep )


----------



## vampiregenocide

They've not listed the RGD7321 or the RG7320, so I'm hoping the ARZ7 could still be on the cards. Maybe they're limited editions? I don't know. That Apex 100 is gorgeous though, do want.


----------



## intense134

anybody else notice the tuning on the 2228 ?


----------



## Xaios

11 different 7 strings. Not bad. And that's not including the RG7320 or the ARZ 7. 

Although, this year, I wouldn't slight anyone who complained about the whole "black" thing. Only 3 of 11 aren't black this year.

Eh, what can ya do.


----------



## splinter8451

intense134 said:


> anybody else notice the tuning on the 2228 ?



What about it? It has always been factory tuned 1/2 step down.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I think he might've read the tuning backwards.


----------



## Tree

Major GAS induced for the Premium RGs and the 7320Z


----------



## intense134

splinter8451 said:


> What about it? It has always been factory tuned 1/2 step down.


 thought it was always standard with an f#.


----------



## simonXsludge

Xaios said:


> Although, this year, I wouldn't slight anyone who complained about the whole "black" thing. Only 3 of 11 aren't black this year.


yeah, i'm quite disappointed about this, i must admit. i was so hoping for a re-finish of the 2228, but oh well.

i really dig the ibanez premium line, though. cool idea and i like the fancier finishes. and i guess this is the european catalogue, so the ARZ7 might be an US only model.


----------



## bostjan

Does this mean discontinuation of the RG7321?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Well they haven't listed a few models so I'm waiting to see that. I'd be suprised, as they sell very well.


----------



## bram

Please note that this is the EUROPEAN catalog. It might (and actually will) differ from the US (and Japanese) catalogs!


----------



## Xaios

Waitasec, did anyone else notice that the NON-Prestige RGD7 in the catalog as an RGD7320 and has a trem, as opposed to the Gibraltar Standard bridge on the RGD7321 listed on the spoiler site? That means we'll have both a Prestige and non-Prestige RGD7 with a trem. Sa-weeeet!


----------



## Omrat

Well, I'm pretty disappointed so far - more black guitars with rosewood fretboards and old regular inlays......... and no matching headstock even on that Munky-s signature ?


----------



## vampiregenocide

bram said:


> Please note that this is the EUROPEAN catalog. It might (and actually will) differ from the US (and Japanese) catalogs!


 
I hope if the ARZ7 is released, it is available to us.


----------



## Elijah

Looks like no matter what Ibanez does, someone will always find something to bitch about...


----------



## Decipher

Well the APEX-100 is in there (and likely in the NA catalogue) so imma goona hafta order that up right fucking quick!


----------



## Omrat

Elijah said:


> Looks like no matter what Ibanez does, someone will always find something to bitch about...


 
Hahhaa !!! Happy new Year !!! 
Well those guitars are nice, just different color and wood options please........


----------



## HaloHat

Elijah said:


> Looks like no matter what Ibanez does, someone will always find something to bitch about...


 
ok then, just to prove that you are right... 

When will I banez put an ebony fret board on a guitar? [other than their endorsed musicians who ask for them lol] 

Who needs to die at Ibanez for this to happen? 

bitch bitch bitch


----------



## MetalGravy

Would it kill them to start using compound radius fingerboards?


----------



## splinter8451

Can Ibanez just become a custom shop so I can get exactly what I want from them come on jesus fuck what a bunch of pricks I swear to god.........

Ibanez can just never get it right for everyone shoooo  

2009 they bring back all kinds of bright colors and maple fretboards, and people bitch still. 2010, cheap 8 string, badass new RGD body shape with extended scale length on 6 and 7, "too much black not enough ebony". 2011, more 7's, bringing out the Munky guitar everyone wanted, new cheap 7's... people still bitch about black and no ebony. 

I personally, do not really like ebony so I am happy with lots of rosewood . I like colorful guitars, but it doesn't matter.. go Ibanez it looks like it is gonna be a good year


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HaloHat said:


> ok then, just to prove that you are right...
> 
> When will I banez put an ebony fret board on a guitar? [other than their endorsed musicians who ask for them lol]
> 
> Who needs to die at Ibanez for this to happen?
> 
> bitch bitch bitch



It's on the super pricey 2011 JCs.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Ibanez have done well this year imo. I plan on getting that Munky sig if the ARZ7 isn't legit.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Aww the premium wizards still have the mitmatched radius according to the catalog, ((Of course they had the rgd7 prestige labeled wrong in last years so maybe there is hope.)) but man they still look fucking sweet!

That rgd7320z though....gasing so hard....

I'm wondering how good the new Edge Zero 2 shall be, maybe if it is made in the same factory as the edge zero 1's and zr 2'sthey'll be even better than the edge 3's.The zps might help a bit if they wear down though anyway.


----------



## maximummetal288

I really hope the ARZ7 is a reality in the USA. I don't care what color it is, but it will probably be black... but the world needs an 7 string single cut!

We shouldn't complain because Ibanez is giving us a good amount of 7's. The rosewood and basswood doesn't bother me but I would like more than black. If I could get the RGD2127 for $1000 or even the S7420 for $500 I wouldn't mind the black, but for $1500 on a new guitar I'd like a few more options. I like the new Apex but I wish the nice finish wasn't covered up by a pickguard... but the lack of that 69 logo is a plus!


----------



## Sephiroth952

Did anyone else notice that all the indo model 6's now come equiped withthe Wizard 3? From the neck demensions page it would seem it is the same width as the prestige necks, which is kinda cool cuas ethat would mean that you could now either put a prestige or older ibanez wizard on it.


----------



## jl-austin

I don't see any thing I have to have. It's ok, because there was no 2010 European models I had to have either.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

ARZ = 24 fret single cuts = 

I might have to pick one up soon.

Also for those who wanted the Xiphos in black.... there it is! 




Omrat said:


> ......... and no matching headstock even on that Munky-s signature ?



I belive that's how Munky wanted it, just like his original guitar.


----------



## Prydogga

Omrat said:


> Hahhaa !!! Happy new Year !!!
> Well those guitars are nice, just different color and wood options please........



What about the bright purple/yellow Prestiges with maple boards and matching headstocks?  Not to mention ebony boards on the J customs.

Also, the Premium's have some crazy colours, I'll have to check them out, I really wish they were prestige or J custom, so I could buy one blind and most likely love one to death, the grey and purple one's just look awesome.


----------



## adrock

fuck me. now I'm gas'ing for the arz7 baaaad, and I haven't even seen a picture yet...


----------



## Omrat

Prydogga said:


> What about the bright purple/yellow Prestiges with maple boards and matching headstocks?  Not to mention ebony boards on the J customs.
> 
> Also, the Premium's have some crazy colours, I'll have to check them out, I really wish they were prestige or J custom, so I could buy one blind and most likely love one to death, the grey and purple one's just look awesome.


 
Those are 6 strings.
7 string J-Custom is really nice !!!


----------



## signalgrey

That Paul Gilbert video for the injector single coils pickups from dimarzio, he said there was gonna be a more affordable Fireman model..

i want one.


----------



## Elijah

Omrat said:


> Hahhaa !!! Happy new Year !!!
> Well those guitars are nice, just different color and wood options please........



Ha, happy new years dude
I mean, yea, I'll agree there. Different finish options would certainly be appreciated! They do this like almost every year though.... Does anyone know why? Obviously, it's cheaper to make every guitar the same color, but c'mon... 
But oh well, they look like they're putting out some pretty legit models. I'm still real pumped to see this arz7


----------



## Prydogga

My guess is, the lack of the ARZ7 might mean it's a limited model.


----------



## theV

Prydogga said:


> My guess is, the lack of the ARZ7 might mean it's a limited model.



ARZ307 is a US model (and maybe other regions). But Europe isn't getting it. On the flip side, the US doesnt seem to be getting some of those other ARZ models.


----------



## Elijah

theV said:


> ARZ307 is a US model (and maybe other regions). But Europe isn't getting it. On the flip side, the US doesnt seem to be getting some of those other ARZ models.



Is this legit information?


----------



## DeathCubeK

nikt said:


> full Ibanez 2011 catalog
> 
> 2011 IBANEZ generale_PARTE 1_eng
> 2011 IBANEZ generale_PARTE 2_eng
> 2011 IBANEZ generale_PARTE 3_eng
> 
> check the RDG7320Z



Check out the Apex 100!


----------



## bram

Elijah said:


> Is this legit information?


It is. As far as I know, the US gets the ARZ307, the ARZ800 and the ARZ400 (basically an ARZ700, but with EMG H4 pickups). The ARZ700 is for Europe (and maybe for other areas, there are five or six different areas). Of course, there might be more models.


----------



## theV




----------



## ifklirarn

What about the price for the Apex100? around the same as the Apex1?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Yes please and thank you. 

I will own one of these. Throw some black hardware on it and drop in a set of PAF-spec pickups.


----------



## ifklirarn

*Hoping for cheaper than Apex1*


----------



## Decipher

theV said:


>


 Blank fretboard!! That looks fucking sweet (and I'm not normally a singlecut fan).


----------



## vampiregenocide

theV said:


>


 
Okay I am getting that and I'm putting some white bareknuckles in it. Oh fuck...please don't be too expensive.


----------



## Decipher

ifklirarn said:


> *Hoping for cheaper than Apex1*


Haha me too, but I don't even care: Getting one for sure. Way too sexy/classy to pass up. And it's Alder which I've never had before so I am excited.


----------



## theV

ifklirarn said:


> What about the price for the Apex100? around the same as the Apex1?



&#8364;20 cheaper than the Apex-1 2011 list-price in Europe. However that list price may have gone up over 2010, I cant recall.


----------



## ifklirarn

theV said:


> 20 cheaper than the Apex-1 2011 list-price in Europe. However that list price may have gone up over 2010, I cant recall.



Crap, means I'll probably be getting an Apex2 anyways...


----------



## vampiregenocide

Price of teh AZ 7 string?


----------



## jl-austin

Decipher said:


> Blank fretboard!! That looks fucking sweet (and I'm not normally a singlecut fan).



I agree, I normally can't stand the LP shape, but that guitar is hot! 

That super wide blank fretboard makes that guitar look serious, Ibanez did an OUTSTANDING job on that one.


----------



## ifklirarn

Decipher said:


> Haha me too, but I don't even care: Getting one for sure. Way too sexy/classy to pass up. And it's Alder which I've never had before so I am excited.



Being a poor 17-year-old doesn't make things better : /


----------



## adrock

i want that ARZ307. really bad. can't wait to hear a price for it.


----------



## Elijah

Aww.. I was hoping for one of those tight tune bridges that they normally put on the artist series. Looks really cool and tempting, but I don't know how I feel about how pointy the cut-away is..


----------



## JamesM

^Those bridges are rubbish, IMO.


----------



## Tree

I.Need.Moneeeeeee...


----------



## TOM4S

I was finally right for the new Munky signature and almost for the ART 7 excepted I said it'll be also a Munky signature.
Munky told me the sunburst or maybe a black k-7 and the ART7 will be his new signature when I spent a pre-show and after-show with him during the 2009 summer. I just thought the signature was for the namm 2010, my bad!


----------



## severussnape

theV said:


>




Sexy. I've always wanted a 7 string lp shaped guitar that didn't look ridiculous. This appears to fit that bill.

Specs?


----------



## ILuvPillows

*scratch original post.*

The new Apex looks awesome.


----------



## Elijah

The Armada said:


> ^Those bridges are rubbish, IMO.



Aw really? I've never played on one, but I thought that the concept was really cool.


----------



## BrainArt

Ibanez are really hitting hard for new models and updates on pre-existing models, this year.

The Apex-100 and ARZ7 looks so sick.


----------



## JohnIce

The ARZ reminds me of the Sugizo Eclipses. I approve!


----------



## vampiregenocide

If I was being picky, I'd say I would've preferred it with direct mounted pickups (Pickup rings are ugly imo) but tbh I don't mind.


----------



## Elijah

Yea dude, by the looks of it, a lot of people are gonna be getting their hands on that arz7, as I'm sure it'll be in an affordable price range


----------



## Elijah

vampiregenocide said:


> If I was being picky, I'd say I would've preferred it with direct mounted pickups (Pickup rings are ugly imo) but tbh I don't mind.



I was thinking the same


----------



## bostjan

I don't know why, but I was kinda hoping for a new eight string from Ibanez, in light of the problems that we've seen with the RG8's, but realistically, I knew that'd be asking too much.

Some of the new guitars do look pretty sweet, though. If they offered some of those nifty sixes as sevens, I'd be mighty impressed.


----------



## mattofvengeance

ifklirarn said:


> *Hoping for cheaper than Apex1*


----------



## Xaios

One thing I do wonder on the Apex100 is I hope they are routed for H/H pickups, as well as for a tone pot. Other than those niggles it is an awesome guitar.


----------



## JamesM

^I personally think that H-S is the greatest pickup config evarrrrr.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

That esp single cut looks really nice, also, is not common to see a factory installed floyd rose plus all single coil (they always put at least one humbucker in the bridge.

I like the new apex, but...man, why not a white bridge pick up?


----------



## Shinto

I hope the Apex100 is pool-routed, but the chances look slim. I can live with HS config though.


----------



## Miek

So, what do Munky's necks tend to be like? I'm not too bothered by thickness as long as it's still somewhat flat.


----------



## afflictive

Would be so much better without the trem takeover. Would love a prestige RGD with hardtail, and maybe alder or mahogany body. The basswood doesnt cut it for me. Want to try out the ARZ307 and RGD7321 though. Put some BKP's in them, and blast some djedjedjedjenty riffs!


----------



## CloudAC

Wait what?! The ARZ7 isnt coming to Europe!!?!?
 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah Ibanez can suck my fat one on that point, but I will get one, even if it means importing it.


----------



## afflictive

CloudAC said:


> Wait what?! The ARZ7 isnt coming to Europe!!?!?
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



We'll order it


----------



## devolutionary

Witness my tears for Europe's loss... oh wait, I'm in New Zealand, I'm fucked either way 

It is an incredibly sexy beast though. Yet another addition to my possible list of 7s.


----------



## afflictive

That RGD7321 would be awesome with a blank ebony fretboard and another body wood, pref alder or mahogany. Either way I'm getting it, and throwing a Cold Sweat or Nailbomb in the bridge.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Anyone else notice that the new rga indo models have the scalloped upper and lower horn?


----------



## JamesM

Many lulz had at the nitpicking in this thread.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sephiroth952 said:


> Anyone else notice that the new rga indo models have the scalloped upper and lower horn?


 
Yeah I noticed that the RGA32 looked a bit different, didn't realise that was on all the models. I guess Ibanez saw how much people liked the carving on Chris Broderick and Dino Cazares RGAs.


----------



## LUCKY7

acústicas: 

2011 IBANEZ chitarre acustiche_eng


----------



## afflictive

Sephiroth952 said:


> Anyone else notice that the new rga indo models have the scalloped upper and lower horn?



Would be nice to have that on my RGA121


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The Armada said:


> ^Those bridges are rubbish, IMO.



The ones on the cheaper models are mediocre, but the better Tight Tunes are actually really solid, as they're made by Gotoh.


----------



## CloudAC

Sephiroth952 said:


> Anyone else notice that the new rga indo models have the scalloped upper and lower horn?



This makes me consider picking up a 2011 RGA7 now, it looks very nice! However I do wish they'd release the Crystal Wine colour in a 7... that looks gorgeous!

I also found it slightly odd how Chris Broderick wasen't in the pictures of endorsee's next to the RGA line.


----------



## 308sc

I liket the ARZ-307 

Here are some specs I gathered: 

*Mahogany body
Mahogany ARZ-7 set neck
Bound rosewood fretboard
24 medium frets 
AH37 neck humbucker
AH37 bridge humbucker 
Full-Tune III-7 bridge *


----------



## afflictive

CloudAC said:


> I also found it slightly odd how Chris Broderick wasen't in the pictures of endorsee's next to the RGA line.



Crossed my mind as well.


----------



## Metal_Maniac

CloudAC said:


> This makes me consider picking up a 2011 RGA7 now, it looks very nice! However I do wish they'd release the Crystal Wine colour in a 7... that looks gorgeous!
> 
> I also found it slightly odd how Chris Broderick wasen't in the pictures of endorsee's next to the RGA line.



Shame Broderick doesn't have a sig, ive been hoping and waiting and so far still no sig for him  I really want his Transparent White Custom RGA7


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Metal_Maniac said:


> Shame Broderick doesn't have a sig, ive been hoping and waiting and so far still no sig for him  I really want his Transparent White Custom RGA7



If Chris was to have a Sig. it'd be a 6-string, as that's what he plays in Megadeth. Perhaps if he ever reaches "band member" status opposed to "hired gun" he'll get a Sig. 

I guess it's all up to MegaDave.


----------



## Metal_Maniac

MaxOfMetal said:


> If Chris was to have a Sig. it'd be a 6-string, as that's what he plays in Megadeth. Perhaps if he ever reaches "band member" status opposed to "hired gun" he'll get a Sig.
> 
> I guess it's all up to MegaDave.



I doubt that fact that he plays a 6 string in Megadeth would have any impact on what his signature guitar would be. He still keeps getting new 7's from Ibanez as well as 6's so if anything he would prob have a 6 and a 7 Sig. He deserves a sig guitar compared to some of the other artists that manage to get sig's


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Metal_Maniac said:


> I doubt that fact that he plays a 6 string in Megadeth would have any impact on what his signature guitar would be. He still keeps getting new 7's from Ibanez as well as 6's so if anything he would prob have a 6 and a 7 Sig. He deserves a sig guitar compared to some of the other artists that manage to get sig's



Other than his "Washed White" RGA7, what 7-string has he been ordering? His last four guitars he got were 6-strings, the White Wash and Black Wash RGAs, and the two S5470s with Megadeth graphics a Black one and Red one. As far as I know, he hasn't received a new 7 in about a year, maybe a bit longer. 

Think about what a signature guitar is. It's a tool to promote an artist _and_ a company. Why give Chris a guitar that'll never be used on tour or in stadiums? If they're giving him a signature guitar, it's going to be one that he'll use on stage every night. 

As for deserving, while his skill is unquestionable, and attitude commendable, that's not why folks get signature guitars.


----------



## CloudAC

MaxOfMetal said:


> Other than his "Washed White" RGA7, what 7-string has he been ordering? His last four guitars he got were 6-strings, the White Wash and Black Wash RGAs, and the two S5470s with Megadeth graphics a Black one and Red one. As far as I know, he hasn't received a new 7 in about a year, maybe a bit longer.



Whilst I agree with you on everything you said, I just thought I would point out that you don't know for sure if he has ordered any 7's in a year or so. Dave Mustaine asked Chris to only perform using 6 strings whilst he's in his time in Megadeth, meaning if he did order a new 7 you wouldnt see him with it because of that. Maybe Chris has ordered 7's that he would use outside of Megadeth. 

And Chris is a fulltime member of Megadeth, not hired like he was in Nevermore, so if he was to get a sig, it would very likely represent Megadeth, and be a 6 string, so I agree with you there.


----------



## afflictive

Would be awesome with a Broderick signature! Rather a 7 than a 6 tho. Black washed rga, with cut out horns, ebony blank board, reverse headstock, fixed bridge and BKP's. Now that would be a guitar!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

CloudAC said:


> Whilst I agree with you on everything you said, I just thought I would point out that you don't know for sure if he has ordered any 7's in a year or so. Dave Mustaine asked Chris to only perform using 6 strings whilst he's in his time in Megadeth, meaning if he did order a new 7 you wouldnt see him with it because of that. Maybe Chris has ordered 7's that he would use outside of Megadeth.
> 
> And Chris is a fulltime member of Megadeth, not hired like he was in Nevermore, so if he was to get a sig, it would very likely represent Megadeth, and be a 6 string, so I agree with you there.



He could order 100 7-string tomorrow, and Ibanez still won't give him a signature 7-string if all he's going to use it for are a couple random YouTube vids and a teaching session here and there. I want a cool new signature seven as much as anyone, but facts are facts. Ibanez doesn't give signatures to artists unless they're going to use it "commercially". 

All of Megadeth's past guitarists were "fulltime members"....... on paper. This is MegaDave we're talking about, if the past decades and guitarists have taught us anything it's that Dave will replace members whenever he feels like it. It is his baby afterall. 



afflictive said:


> Would be awesome with a Broderick signature! Rather a 7 than a 6 tho. Black washed rga, with cut out horns, ebony blank board, reverse headstock, fixed bridge and BKP's. Now that would be a guitar!



That's not even the specs to any of his known, current 7-strings.  He seems to dig trems and his newer DiMarzio endorsement.


----------



## PhillCantu93

Awfully sad Chris doesn't have a sig model yet. The man's been with them, what, atleast 10 years? It's also sad that MegaDave makes him use a 6 instead of a 7. Just imagine songs like _Headcrusher _and _Endgame _played with a 7 string.

Oh, and that RGD7320Z gives me wood big time. I'd like to see Ibanez return to something akin to the old 7s they made back in the 90s and early 2000s (RG7620, RG7420, RG1077XL, etc...)


----------



## afflictive

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's not even the specs to any of his known, current 7-strings.  He seems to dig trems and his newer DiMarzio endorsement.



That's more my dream guitar. Got carried away  Didn't know he went over to DiMarzio's... Which does he use?


----------



## BrainArt

afflictive said:


> That's more my dream guitar  Didn't know he went over to DiMarzio's... Which does he use?



He's been with DiMarzio for about a year, now. He uses D Activators.


----------



## Sephiroth952

*Scratch last post.*


I now REALLY want either that rgd7320z or the rg 7320z.Damnit being 16 with no job or car!Also sucks that no s premiums were released.


----------



## simonXsludge

bostjan said:


> I don't know why, but I was kinda hoping for a new eight string from Ibanez


+1, or at least a re-finished 2228. i just can't get myself to buy a guitar that expensive with that god awful _glitter_ finish. 5th year in a row with that finish now and i heard so many people complaining about it...it's about time to spice that one up, ibanez.


----------



## afflictive

shitsøn;2273641 said:


> +1, or at least a re-finished 2228. i just can't get myself to buy a guitar that expensive with that god awful _glitter_ finish. 5th year in a row with that finish now and i heard so many people complaining about it...it's about time to spice that one up, ibanez.



None in the new catalogue. So it doesn't look too good


----------



## Sephiroth952

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's on the super pricey 2011 JCs.


Just saw this,and would like to add that its also on the satriani signature acoustic.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yes please and thank you.
> 
> I will own one of these. Throw some black hardware on it and drop in a set of PAF-spec pickups.



Weird because I was thinking of the exact same thing.... 


Also congrats to Devin on getting on the catalogue!  I'll catch up to you on the next one hopefully...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Weird because I was thinking of the exact same thing....



Great minds think alike.


----------



## ayambakar

I wonder why that Ibanez news site doesn't put up a picture of RGD7320Z. It would be my dream guitar, 7 string - tremolo - deep cutaways - non-prestige neck. I hope they really release it this year.


----------



## ittoa666

That purple/pink quilt is hot on page 6-7 is hot.


----------



## Xaios

LUCKY7 said:


> acústicas:
> 
> 2011 IBANEZ chitarre acustiche_eng



Is it just me, or does every person in this catalog that is not Joe Satriani or Steve Vai look like a total hipster douchenozzle that probably regularly attends poetry readings at their local fair trade coffee shop after a hard day of walking/bicycling between farmer's markets whilst blogging on their Macbook? I wonder if they did that intentionally.


----------



## theV

ayambakar said:


> I wonder why that Ibanez news site doesn't put up a picture of RGD7320Z. It would be my dream guitar, 7 string - tremolo - deep cutaways - non-prestige neck. I hope they really release it this year.



Seems like US gets the RGD7 fixed, and Europe gets the RGD7 trem.


----------



## ifklirarn

theV said:


> Seems like US gets the RGD7 fixed, and Europe gets the RGD7 trem.



Some people hate them for doing that, some people love them for doing that, well since the S570DXQM was available in some U.K. stores last year that's hoping for the RGD7321 in the U.K. too


----------



## ittoa666

Xaios said:


> Is it just me, or does every person in this catalog that is not Joe Satriani or Steve Vai look like a total hipster douchenozzle that probably regularly attends poetry readings at their local fair trade coffee shop after a hard day of walking/bicycling between farmer's markets whilst blogging on their Macbook? I wonder if they did that intentionally.



It not that everyone looks like hipster douchelords, it's the fact that Steve's mustache makes everyone else look like a pussy.


----------



## arctopus

I see the RGA8 is still in their catalogue. Does this mean they've fixed the problems with that screw?


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

Finally, another Ibanez 7-string with a fixed bridge that ISN'T the Gibraltar thing where the saddles are recessed into the bridge. I don't find the Gibraltars very comfortable.


----------



## afflictive

The Gibraltar on my RGA is ok, it's just that the low E string doesnt fit that well, when it's a .56 or thicker.


----------



## Prydogga

arctopus said:


> I see the RGA8 is still in their catalogue. Does this mean they've fixed the problems with that screw?



They fixed that a month or so after reports of that issue were around.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Slightly off topic....

Anyone see a pic of Escape The Fate's Monte Money's new LACS? I just saw it on Guitar World (with Lennon/McCartney on the cover) but can't find it online...

...I bought it up because it's (or looks like) a completely original shape and it's amazing.


----------



## JohnIce

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Slightly off topic....
> 
> Anyone see a pic of Escape The Fate's Monte Money's new LACS? I just saw it on Guitar World (with Lennon/McCartney on the cover) but can't find it online...
> 
> ...I bought it up because it's (or looks like) a completely original shape and it's amazing.



I saw it in the catalogue on a samll pic, looks like an RGD but more rounded/radiused...


----------



## Triple-J

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Slightly off topic....
> 
> Anyone see a pic of Escape The Fate's Monte Money's new LACS? I just saw it on Guitar World (with Lennon/McCartney on the cover) but can't find it online...
> 
> ...I bought it up because it's (or looks like) a completely original shape and it's amazing.



It caught my eye too as I've never seen an Ibanez in that shape before so I'm guessing it's new plus it's very much in the style of ESP's Japan only artist sigs which to me is a good thing.

Pics 
Monte.  on Twitpic
@MonteMoneyFans, Oh hello handsome. :3


----------



## splinter8451

Wow! That thing is awesome. I love the Japanese ESP shapes, and that thing is damn close to a Reindeer/Forest/Antelope as far as I can tell.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Omg, so much win in this thread 
I need that goddamn RGD7321!!!


----------



## CloudAC

Wow he must be a pretty serious endorsee to Ibanez if they build him his own shape! The headstock also has a little bevel at the top of it, that looks awesome.


----------



## Prydogga

Wow, Ibanez really is going ESP Japan on that thing!


----------



## JamesM

Can't see it. 

EDIT: 

Now I do. Whatever that thing is, it is ugly. So is the guitar.


----------



## Steve08

I refuse to believe that is a man


----------



## vampiregenocide

That does not look like a dude. Wtf. But, that LACS is nice, looks like the secret lovechild of an ESP Japan and Ibanez Iceman.


----------



## Xaios

Yup. I am NEVER going to Japan.


----------



## devolutionary

I do wish they'd use that headstock on more 6s and 7s (well, the style at least). The rest of the guitar shape I could take or leave.


----------



## vampiregenocide

If I ever got an ibanez endorsement, I'd love to get an RGA7 with an iceman style headstock.


----------



## JacobShredder

I really dig that ARZ except for the pickup area...not sure what it is. Its either

A. The Rings
B. The pickups themselves
C. Both

GAH what am I gonna do..

RG7320Z, RDG7321, RGD7320Z, or ARZ307??

I already have an ART...but 7 string...and no trem since i have a loomis FR...
Hmmm...


----------



## jl-austin

It looks like a 24 3/4 scale, with 7 string pickups, that is not a combo we see very often, that is why it looks odd. A lot of 7 string guitar that have passive pickups don't have pickup rings also.

Chrome pickup rings might look cool. I'm not sure if there are chrome 7 string pickup rings though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Yeah, that's the one. Thanks Triple-J. 

Hmmm.... I'm gonna have to toy with this idea...


----------



## JohnIce

Xaios said:


> Yup. I am NEVER going to Japan.



Escape the Fate are an american band though, as far as I know. Totally agree that the guitar has a japanese ESP vibe, anyhow.


----------



## Stealth7

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Yeah, that's the one. Thanks Triple-J.
> 
> Hmmm.... I'm gonna have to toy with this idea...



That's a dude?


----------



## JamesM

Somehow.


----------



## JacobShredder

Just as a word, I think the guy is a pretty great guitarist. I'd say he deserves that LACS.


Anywho anyone notice that the ARZ will have medium sized frets?

That kind of excited me. I have only owned 2 guitars with jumbo frets and i actually kinda prefer the smaller frets, it doesnt bother me too much either way.


----------



## CloudAC

^^^ Yeah definitely, he is a very very good guitarist.

Ive always preferred jumbo frets myself.


----------



## adrock

he's actually had a rough life from what I've heard. I worked with a guy that grew up with him. he's worked hard to be where he is, regardless of what you think of his band. I'd think he deserves it too. he's apparently a really nice dude.


----------



## Blood Ghost

I can definitely see Ibanez giving Monte Money a signature slot this year. ETF sells a shit load of albums and tickets. They sell. Simple as that, it's a good business move.


----------



## Metal_Maniac

Blood Ghost said:


> I can definitely see Ibanez giving Monte Money a signature slot this year. ETF sells a shit load of albums and tickets. They sell. Simple as that, it's a good business move.



Doubt it, its way too similar to the Japanese ESP Sig's


----------



## Shannon

I think I'm all over the apex 100. I remember seeing that guitar 10 yrs ago & loved it. It's good to see that one coming out.

And I'm pretty intrigued by the arz7 as well.


----------



## Metal_Maniac

Am i the only one that doesn't like the Apex 100????


----------



## JamesM

^Nope.


----------



## Prydogga

HS looks weird to me, if it was HSS. I'd probably be all over it. Although I'd probably rather get the Andy Timmons 6er.


----------



## CloudAC

I like it, I have ALWAYS wanted a HS 7 guitar so Ibanez done the right move making this, sadly I don't think I could afford it though. It could have done without the pickguard though.


----------



## Van

It's not a 7, but I think this looks pretty killer









sorry if someone posted before, but the 2011 catalog can be downloaded here:
Ibanez News


----------



## Prydogga

that GRG was actually released last year.


----------



## Rapture

It would do fine as a 7 string


----------



## blister7321

Blood Ghost said:


> ETF sells a shit load of albums and tickets. They sell. Simple as that, it's a good business move.


not to musicians they dont


----------



## vampiregenocide

blister7321 said:


> not to musicians they dont


 
Thats a point, past the few young fans who perhaps got into guitar because of them, I doubt there are many people who would buy that guitar if it was a high end model and had his name on it. If they released it as a standalone series and have him promote it (Like Dino and Suicimez dd with the xiphos) then it could work, but as a sig I don't see it selling. And if he gets a sig before Dino Cazares, thats a fucking travesty.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

SSO where small mentions in passing turn into rumors. 

Monte's not getting a sig, at least this year. The catalog has been released and he doesn't have a sig. Ibanez isn't ESP they release signature models internationally.


----------



## simonXsludge

jl-austin said:


> It looks like a 24 3/4 scale, with 7 string pickups, that is not a combo we see very often, that is why it looks odd. A lot of 7 string guitar that have passive pickups don't have pickup rings also.


according to the catalogue it's a 25" scale. can't get into the PU rings either, this thing would look so much better without them. still, cool guitar for you americans.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I hope its a 25.5" scale. I mean, I could deal with 25", but that extra half inch would be preferable for my tuning.


----------



## blister7321

the arz looks interesting 
and i actually like everything about it 

i never understood the whole no pickup rings thing tho
can someone explain?


----------



## BrainArt

blister7321 said:


> the arz looks interesting
> and i actually like everything about it
> 
> i never understood the whole no pickup rings thing tho
> can someone explain?



It's mainly an aesthetic issue. Sometimes a comfort issue.

Example of the latter: John Petrucci. He doesn't use pup rings because he likes to anchor his right hand pinky in the route when playing.


----------



## Loomer

Direct mounted pickups vs. ring mounted pickups also tend to sound a bit brighter.


----------



## bostjan

Van said:


> It's not a 7, but I think this looks pretty killer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if someone posted before, but the 2011 catalog can be downloaded here:
> Ibanez News



This looks pretty cool. If it'd have an ebony fretboard and some jumbo frets, it'd be even better, though...especially if it was a seven.


----------



## simonXsludge

just figured out that the new premium series comes with H-S-H config in europe and in H-H confing in the US, at least the ones with the quilted tops. i'd so prefer the H-H config, why is ibanez doing that to me? gotta get my hands on the US model then.


----------



## JamesM

Loomer said:


> Direct mounted pickups vs. ring mounted pickups also tend to sound a bit brighter.



I gotta call bullshit on this one.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Van said:


> It's not a 7, but I think this looks pretty killer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if someone posted before, but the 2011 catalog can be downloaded here:
> Ibanez News



Fuck if that was a 7, I would have it instantly, especially with the medium frets.


----------



## JohnIce

Metal_Maniac said:


> Am i the only one that doesn't like the Apex 100????



I wouldn't buy it, but I'm interested to hear what people think of the Blaze in the neck position. I'm a singlecoil fanboi and if I didn't go custom I'd probably buy this guitar.


----------



## aleXander

The Armada said:


> I gotta call bullshit on this one.


 
+1


----------



## ZXIIIT

That ARZ-307 is hot as fuck, definetly want!


----------



## ittoa666

That red and black rg is hawt.


----------



## powerofze

Too bad a lot of the GRGs look better than half of the prestige line


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I love it, when that GRG was originally posted last year everyone was absolutely hating on it.


----------



## JamesM

Pst... Pst! Max! 

What makes it a GRG?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The Armada said:


> Pst... Pst! Max!
> 
> What makes it a GRG?



Any regular Ibanez model with "G" in front (GRG, GSA, GRX, etc.) indicated that it's a "GIO" series guitar. 

The GIO series is Ibanez's entry/sub-entry range of guitars. They're very cheap, and it shows. That being said they're not garbage, and the hardware and build on them has been getting better and better over the last few years.


----------



## JamesM

Makes sense. Thank ya sir!


----------



## ifklirarn

Btw Matt Bachand isn't in the catalogue? Didn't find him at least...


----------



## bram

Who's Matt Bachand? 

He's out, or his models are discontinued, so I guess we'll have a PRS Bachand SE next year or something like that.


----------



## devolutionary

ifklirarn said:


> Btw Matt Bachand isn't in the catalogue? Didn't find him at least...



He is in there, but his sig model isn't. There's a pic in the S series or something like that (don't have it in front of me, can't recall what page). He gets as much exposure as Dino in this one.


----------



## ifklirarn

devolutionary said:


> He is in there, but his sig model isn't. There's a pic in the S series or something like that (don't have it in front of me, can't recall what page). He gets as much exposure as Dino in this one.



Oh alright, ^^ was looking for his sig so that might've been why I didn't find him.


----------



## fwd0120

Digma said:


> (btw I'm actually the guy called "Ifklirarn" on Severstring.org lol so it's kinda fun how we're talking to each other on two separate forums )



I gotta a feeling a lot of us are posting both places


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Van said:


> It's not a 7, but I think this looks pretty killer
> 
> GRG pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if someone posted before, but the 2011 catalog can be downloaded here:
> Ibanez News



But its a Gio...

EDIT- 'd


----------



## Blood Ghost

Just looked over the Euro catalog... Why the hell haven't Dino or Meshuggah gotten sigs yet? 

EDIT: With that said though, I am fucking stoked about that RGD7320Z... I hope they release it in North America. Just wish they would use alder or mahogany, something with some more interesting sonic properties than basswood.


----------



## Metal_Maniac

ifklirarn said:


> Btw Matt Bachand isn't in the catalogue? Didn't find him at least...


His sig guitar isnt in the catalog but there's a pic of him on one of the pages, the RGA page i think. Doubt its discontinued, still on ibanez website

EDIT: I see someone else beat me to it


----------



## Metal_Maniac

Blood Ghost said:


> Just looked over the Euro catalog... Why the hell haven't Dino or Meshuggah gotten sigs yet?
> 
> EDIT: With that said though, I am fucking stoked about that RGD7320Z... I hope they release it in North America. Just wish they would use alder or mahogany, something with some more interesting sonic properties than basswood.



There's a few Ibanez artists that should have sig's but don't


----------



## CloudAC

Im gathering a huge liking for basswood after getting my Ibanez. I like it just as much as my Loomis' ash body, and they don't even sound THAT different when running through an amp, especially on distortion. I really don't think wood makes too much of a tonal difference unless running it acoustically. I can get about equal brightness through my Loomis, my Mahogany Schecter and my Basswood Ibanez.


----------



## bram

Metal_Maniac said:


> Doubt its discontinued, still on ibanez website


The website won't be updated until the NAMM Show, so that's not saying much. It might appear on 'next year's' website, but it still is out of production.


----------



## Elijah

Blood Ghost said:


> Just looked over the Euro catalog... Why the hell haven't Dino or Meshuggah gotten sigs yet?



I see people say this all the time and I honestly don't care about Dino and whether or not he gets a sig, but I gotta agree on the Meshuggah thing...
Going off of what qualifies you for sigs, those guys deserve it more than half the Ibanez sig roster!


----------



## jl-austin

I didn't see the fireman in the European catalog, they still had Paul's RG siggy. Did I miss it, or is it just going to be an American release? Or maybe (I can't believe they would do another) limited edition?


----------



## bram

Probably a summer release. I do hope they'll show it at the Winter NAMM Show.


----------



## astm

WAT, since when Tony MacAlpine is playing with Ibanez?


----------



## Bigfan

Also, has he got a trem'd rg2228 there? Fuck, Ibanez quit holdin' out on us!


----------



## aleXander

I'm liking the IBBY Catalogue, I see lots of importing in my future.


----------



## bostjan

Bigfan said:


> Also, has he got a trem'd rg2228 there? Fuck, Ibanez quit holdin' out on us!



I thought there would be an Ibby 8 with a trem coming out in the next year or so. I wonder if there are still bugs to work out, or something to that effect, before an 8 with a trem can hit the market.


----------



## Necromechanical

astm said:


> WAT, since when Tony MacAlpine is playing with Ibanez?



For quite a while I think


----------



## Xaios

CloudAC said:


> Im gathering a huge liking for basswood after getting my Ibanez. I like it just as much as my Loomis' ash body, and they don't even sound THAT different when running through an amp, especially on distortion. I really don't think wood makes too much of a tonal difference unless running it acoustically. I can get about equal brightness through my Loomis, my Mahogany Schecter and my Basswood Ibanez.



Just out of curiosity, what kind of amp are you talking about? Because I can tell you right now, my Ibanez RG1527 (basswood), RG321MH (mahogany) and Cort S-2550 (alder) sound quite distinct.


----------



## jl-austin

Please not another basswood sucks thread.

If you don't like it, cool.

If you do like it, cool.


----------



## JaeSwift

I'm pretty much 100% sure that you're not going to notice a lot of tonal difference when your using high output pickups. When you use lower output pickups the tonewoods' character becomes a lot more apparent, so on 90% of all Ibanez guitars your not even going to notice that it's basswood


----------



## CloudAC

Xaios said:


> Just out of curiosity, what kind of amp are you talking about? Because I can tell you right now, my Ibanez RG1527 (basswood), RG321MH (mahogany) and Cort S-2550 (alder) sound quite distinct.



I use quite a few different amps depending on where I am, mainly Marshall, Bugera and Peavey. But I run a parametric EQ along with my POD X3 through the amps which allows me to gain the sort of highs and lows I go for with my sound  But lets just leave it at this, this is pretty much subjective and something that can never be decided on in this forum


----------



## Blood Ghost

Bigfan said:


> Also, has he got a trem'd rg2228 there? Fuck, Ibanez quit holdin' out on us!



Yeah, this also caught my eye... Tony always used six strings, all of a sudden Whoop! Eight. Wtf? Isn't there a progression? Well, he's sort of a God, so he could probably pull it off.


----------



## Tree

^Didn't he play seven string Carvins for years?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Tree said:


> ^Didn't he play seven string Carvins for years?


 


And he's first Ibanez promo pic was with an S7320.


----------



## Elijah

Does anyone else feel like a prestige line for all of the other non rg/s series guitars should be in order? I'd personally love a prestige iceman or darkstone


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I'm way way with you in that, man. A Prestige Iceman would go over well, I think.


----------



## aleXander

Elijah said:


> Does anyone else feel like a prestige line for all of the other non rg/s series guitars should be in order? I'd personally love a prestige iceman or darkstone


 
I wouldn't mind a prestige Xiphos natural finish with flame maple top and black binding 

I agree though, more prestige models other than RGs and S's


----------



## Elijah

Yea, I was about to say. Though me not being one of them, I'm sure a TON of people would love a prestige xiphos.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm pretty sure some of the higher end Xiphos models were made in the same factory as the prestige models, but I might be trippin.


----------



## astm

Will the Premium guitars be Japan made?


----------



## aleXander

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm pretty sure some of the higher end Xiphos models were made in the same factory as the prestige models, but I might be trippin.


 
You be trippin'...
No but in all seriousness I have no clue if they were.
7 string Xiphos with trem would be teh bomb


----------



## OrsusMetal

I found out prices yesterday. The Apex-100 is *really* expensive.

The Arz307 is an awesome price. The new rgd7321 and rg7320 however are more expensive than the Arz which makes them more than I was expecting to be.


----------



## OrsusMetal

They are also introducing the Wizard 3 neck on most of the standard Rg models.

Price increase on the Rg1527.


----------



## ZXIIIT

OrsusMetal said:


> I found out prices yesterday. The Apex-100 is *really* expensive.
> 
> The Arz307 is an awesome price. The new rgd7321 and rg7320 however are more expensive than the Arz which makes them more than I was expecting to be.



Dreams of owning Apex-100 shattered yet re-built on news of ARZ307 being cheaper 

Also, the ARZ307 is secretly listed on music123.com.


----------



## max-streich

@OrsusMetal from where do you have that information??
Do you know how much the price of the rg1527 will rise?


----------



## Decipher

OrsusMetal said:


> I found out prices yesterday. The Apex-100 is *really* expensive.


 I'm still waiting for pricing from my local distributor. I hope it's not more than what the APEX1 has been............................. But the GAS is too strong to not get it.........


----------



## Elijah

Dude, 1527s do nothing but rise in price EVERY year!
Does that mean the value of everyone's 1527 will go up?


----------



## JamesM

No. But it does mean that I get more and more pissed because I don't own one.


----------



## LUCKY7

2001 K-7 $1799
2002 K-7 $1799
2003 K-7 $1799
2004 K-7 $1799
2005 K-7 $1999
2006 K-7 $1999
2007 Apex1 $2333
2008 Apex1 $2399
2009 Apex1 $2666
2010 Apex1 $3066
2011 Apex100 $____


----------



## Miek

2021 Korn 20th Anniversary: First born child and a log cabin in the Maine wilderness


----------



## Asrial

Just saw the catalogue...
Where the fuck is my 7-string iceman?!


----------



## wannabguitarist

OrsusMetal said:


> Price increase on the Rg1527.



Surprise surprise


----------



## bram

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm pretty sure some of the higher end Xiphos models were made in the same factory as the prestige models, but I might be trippin.


You are They're Indonesian. Prestiges (minus the Korean ones) are all Fujigen Japan.



astm said:


> Will the Premium guitars be Japan made?


No. My money is on Indonesia, since I don't see an alternative (China wouldn't make sense).


----------



## simonXsludge

bram said:


> No. My money is on Indonesia, since I don't see an alternative (China wouldn't make sense).


i believe i read somewhere that they are in fact indo made, but they get some sort of a "special treatment".


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

shitsøn;2279829 said:


> i believe i read somewhere that they are in fact indo made, but they get some sort of a "special treatment".


 
The "Premium" treatment! 

Most likely the Indonesian counterpart of what the Korean made Ibanez/Prestige line were in terms of quality control. And expect better parts/hardware too.


----------



## JaeSwift

Just seems like a cheap way to add a few extra bucks to the pricetag to me


----------



## JamesM

We'll see when the product is tangible.


----------



## Loomer

Miek said:


> 2021 Korn 20th Anniversary: First born child and a log cabin in the Maine wilderness



Seems logical. It's not like their record sales have been going anywhere lately


----------



## OrsusMetal

Don't know how much the Apex was last year, but this year it is $2499. The 1527 had a $100 price increase. 

Apex 100 - $2499.99
Arz307 - $499.99
Rg7320 - $529.99
Rgd7321 - $599.99


----------



## devolutionary

RGD7321 for $599? OK, so that will be around NZ$1700 here. The currency rate is .75c, but that won't stop a 100% mark-up. Bastards.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Man that ARZ is cheap as fuck, which worries me somewhat in terms of quality. Do we have a confirmed scale length for it?


----------



## GiantBaba

OrsusMetal said:


> Don't know how much the Apex was last year, but this year it is $2499. The 1527 had a $100 price increase.
> 
> Apex 100 - $2499.99
> Arz307 - $499.99
> Rg7320 - $529.99
> Rgd7321 - $599.99



Is this list price or street price?


----------



## Jim Antonio

The ARZ307 will likely have the same fate of the AX7221, which will be to the bargain bins. Which is not exactly a bad deal! Hope lots of people are going to buy it so we can see more color options in the future.


----------



## splinter8451

600 isn't bad for the RGD7321. I figured it'd be 100-200 more then that. Just cause


----------



## OrsusMetal

GiantBaba said:


> Is this list price or street price?


 
Street.


----------



## Kr1zalid

OrsusMetal said:


> Street.


 
I'm crying now...  

Hope the RGD7320 don't cost me too much like the RG1527 now...


----------



## Sepultorture

splinter8451 said:


> 600 isn't bad for the RGD7321. I figured it'd be 100-200 more then that. Just cause



it's probably gunn be $699-$750 plus taxes for us Canucks


----------



## Prydogga

Probably around $1100-1400 in Aus.


----------



## bram

vampiregenocide said:


> Man that ARZ is cheap as fuck, which worries me somewhat in terms of quality. Do we have a confirmed scale length for it?


The European catalog says 635mm/25", which is a first on an Ibanez guitar as far as I know. The only other manufacturer I know that uses 25" scale necks is PRS (not on a 7-string though), but I'm not too familiar with all other guitar brands. It certainly isn't your standard 25.5".


----------



## MaxOfMetal

devolutionary said:


> RGD7321 for $599? OK, so that will be around NZ$1700 here. The currency rate is .75c, but that won't stop a 100% mark-up. Bastards.





Kr1zalid said:


> I'm crying now...
> 
> Hope the RGD7320 don't cost me too much like the RG1527 now...





Sepultorture said:


> it's probably gunn be $699-$750 plus taxes for us Canucks





Prydogga said:


> Probably around $1100-1400 in Aus.









Sorry, couldn't help it. 




bram said:


> The European catalog says 635mm/25", which is a first on an Ibanez guitar as far as I know. The only other manufacturer I know that uses 25" scale necks is PRS (not on a 7-string though), but I'm not too familiar with all other guitar brands. It certainly isn't your standard 25.5".



I was hoping for 24.75", but 25" is good too. I'm not going to sweat the .25". I'm just happy that it's less than 25.5".


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

bram said:


> The European catalog says 635mm/25", which is a first on an Ibanez guitar as far as I know. The only other manufacturer I know that uses 25" scale necks is PRS (not on a 7-string though), but I'm not too familiar with all other guitar brands. It certainly isn't your standard 25.5".



I know the SZ series were 25.1 scale. Whether 1/10 of an inch makes a difference... it doesn't... but yeah.


----------



## bram

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I know the SZ series were 25.1 scale. Whether 1/10 of an inch makes a difference... it doesn't... but yeah.


Cool story bro!  25.1" was/is also pretty uncommon, but that doesn't make this new ARZ307 neck not the first 25" neck Ibanez ever made (IIRC).


----------



## bostjan

OrsusMetal said:


> Don't know how much the Apex was last year, but this year it is $2499. The 1527 had a $100 price increase.
> 
> Apex 100 - $2499.99
> Arz307 - $499.99
> Rg7320 - $529.99
> Rgd7321 - $599.99



The RG7321 is over $500 street price now? Where have I been?!

That seems like a decent price for the RGD, but that's subject to change with how it actually plays in hand. Some Ibbys do look significantly better in the catalogue than in person.

EDIT: By the way, what is the motivation for shorter scale lengths on seven strings? I don't see 25" being an issue, but for a low B, I think every fraction of an inch counts.


----------



## vampiregenocide

bram said:


> The European catalog says 635mm/25", which is a first on an Ibanez guitar as far as I know. The only other manufacturer I know that uses 25" scale necks is PRS (not on a 7-string though), but I'm not too familiar with all other guitar brands. It certainly isn't your standard 25.5".


 
Fair, I might have to buy one then. I would've preferred 25.5" but that should be fine.


----------



## OrsusMetal

bostjan said:


> The RG7321 is over $500 street price now? Where have I been?!
> 
> That seems like a decent price for the RGD, but that's subject to change with how it actually plays in hand. Some Ibbys do look significantly better in the catalogue than in person.
> 
> EDIT: By the way, what is the motivation for shorter scale lengths on seven strings? I don't see 25" being an issue, but for a low B, I think every fraction of an inch counts.


 
Well, the Rg7321 wasn't even in the new catalogue that I saw. But then again, not a lot of stuff was. It seemed like it was only showcasing new stuff and changed models. So I'm not sure if the Rg7321 is still around. It may have been kicked to the curb for one of the new models. 

On the other hand, it was probably just left out of the catalogue since there is nothing new about it. A lot of other stuff was.


----------



## bram

OrsusMetal said:


> Well, the Rg7321 wasn't even in the new catalogue that I saw. But then again, not a lot of stuff was. It seemed like it was only showcasing new stuff and changed models. So I'm not sure if the Rg7321 is still around. It may have been kicked to the curb for one of the new models.
> 
> On the other hand, it was probably just left out of the catalogue since there is nothing new about it. A lot of other stuff was.


Actually, the 'new' RG7321 (the one introduced in 2010 with the Gibraltar Standard bridge) is not part of the European lineup, not last year and not this year (although it might be available in some European stores), so that's why it isn't in this European catalog (because that's what it is). The catalog depicts the complete European lineup, but only the European lineup. If you want to be sure about what's available in your country this year, you have to wait for the right catalog to leak 

I can break the good news: the RG7321 will be available in North America in 2011.


----------



## adrock

Jim Antonio said:


> The ARZ307 will likely have the same fate of the AX7221, which will be to the bargain bins. Which is not exactly a bad deal! Hope lots of people are going to buy it so we can see more color options in the future.



this 

cause in my opinion, and my financial situation, $500 isn't THAT good of a price for this indo ibby...


----------



## potatohead

bram said:


> The European catalog says 635mm/25", which is a first on an Ibanez guitar as far as I know. The only other manufacturer I know that uses 25" scale necks is PRS (not on a 7-string though), but I'm not too familiar with all other guitar brands. It certainly isn't your standard 25.5".


 
Carvin uses 25" on their neck throughs and set necks, as well.


----------



## OrsusMetal

bram said:


> Actually, the 'new' RG7321 (the one introduced in 2010 with the Gibraltar Standard bridge) is not part of the European lineup, not last year and not this year (although it might be available in some European stores), so that's why it isn't in this European catalog (because that's what it is). The catalog depicts the complete European lineup, but only the European lineup. If you want to be sure about what's available in your country this year, you have to wait for the right catalog to leak
> 
> I can break the good news: the RG7321 will be available in North America in 2011.



I wasn't looking in the European catalogue.


----------



## bostjan

potatohead said:


> Carvin uses 25" on their neck throughs and set necks, as well.



Also Warmoth sevens are 25", no?

Still don't know why 25" is better than 25.5" for a seven string.

The RG7321 has been around awhile, so maybe it's time to diversify and split it into two newer models?


----------



## GiantBaba

Just to clarify, Carvin's 727 and 747 are both 25.5" scale.


----------



## potatohead

GiantBaba said:


> Just to clarify, Carvin's 727 and 747 are both 25.5" scale.


 
Correct, I should have mentioned six strings


----------



## bram

OrsusMetal said:


> I wasn't looking in the European catalogue.


Then it must be the utter useful "NSM" (or "New Stuff at NAMM") catalog


----------



## vampiregenocide

bostjan said:


> Still don't know why 25" is better than 25.5" for a seven string.


 
I personally prefer 25.5" as it feels a little better tension wise, especially with a low B. I know people get all 'omg you can't even tell' well I have a PRS SE that has a 25" scale and I can tell the difference between that and 25.5". It feels a little smoother which is nice for leads, but for rythms I want just right tension, and that extra half inch is necessary for me. I use drop Bb tuning now though, so since I'm tuning 6 strings up a half step I can put up with a 25" scale.


----------



## OrsusMetal

bram said:


> Then it must be the utter useful "NSM" (or "New Stuff at NAMM") catalog



You are correct, sir! 

I think the only reason I figured there could be an issue with the rg7321 not showing up is because the 1527 was in there and it didn't look like it got a change. Unless the black finish was the change. I thought I remember that happening last year though.


----------



## potatohead

The other thread got me thinking. Re-issue the 565 and I'll buy one of every color.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

potatohead said:


> The other thread got me thinking. Re-issue the 565 and I'll buy one of every color.


 
They did it in the form of RG465 (red and laser blue).


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bloody_Inferno said:


> They did it in the form of RG465 (red and laser blue).



And not in North America.


----------



## potatohead

Bloody_Inferno said:


> They did it in the form of RG465 (red and laser blue).


 
Well, I want a MIJ version


----------



## Matt_D_

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I know the SZ series were 25.1 scale. Whether 1/10 of an inch makes a difference... it doesn't... but yeah.



im pretty sure the SZ was 25.5, at least the earlier korean made one was.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Matt_D_ said:


> im pretty sure the SZ was 25.5, at least the earlier korean made one was.



They were 25.1.


----------



## Matt_D_

MaxOfMetal said:


> They were 25.1.



*looks it up* so it was, hilarious, all this time thinking it was 25.5. nice guitars though  might explain why they aren't too happy seriously detuned.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Matt_D_ said:


> might explain why they aren't too happy seriously detuned.



Yeah, that extra .3lbs really makes all the difference when tuning down.


----------



## Kr1zalid

OrsusMetal said:


> You are correct, sir!
> 
> I think the only reason I figured there could be an issue with the rg7321 not showing up is because the 1527 was in there and it didn't look like it got a change. Unless the black finish was the change. I thought I remember that happening last year though.


 
That black colour RG1527 was there from last year in my country's catalogue....  And it was renamed RG1527Z

If not mistaken, I think it has been there from 2009 (again, in my country's catalogue)... The RG1527 in the Ibanez USA website is still blue until now (with white one in year 2010 I think)...


----------



## aleXander

I've never heard about the black 1527, release one with a maple board and flat black k thx bai


----------



## vampiregenocide

aleXander said:


> I've never heard about the black 1527, release one with a maple board and flat black k thx bai


 
Well theres the RG527M, so you could always swap a neck from one of those to a regular 1527, obviously will be gloss instead of flat black though.


----------



## aleXander

vampiregenocide said:


> Well theres the RG527M, so you could always swap a neck from one of those to a regular 1527, obviously will be gloss instead of flat black though.


 
I've thought about doing that with the white and blue one.
I thought the White would look better with the Rosewood board.
BUT this guitar is rather expensive so I didn't go with that idea.


----------



## nateispro

so those new single cut 7 strings are for sure a 25 inch scale length? if so then as much as it'll kill me to i'll have to pass


----------



## possumkiller

Yeah does anybody know what the 2011 color for the USA RG1527Z is gonna be?


----------



## Elijah

Judging by the $500 price tag on the arz7, I'm sure the quality won't be all THAT nice...
I think I might also have to pass :/


----------



## JamesM

^That's a poor way to make a judgement.


----------



## Elijah

Yes, I know that, but you can't tell me that that's not the case more than half the time.
Unfortunately enough, we live in a you get what you pay for sort of world


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Honestly, if the ARZ307 is built to RG7321-standards (good, but not great) than I'll be more than happy. I want an all mahogany (neck included), carved top, set-neck, single-cut 7-string with a less than 25.5" scale. If I have to level a fret or two, it'll be work well spent. 

As of right now, there are no "new" 7-string single cuts on the market, and I really don't feel like hunting down and paying a premium for a used Epiphone LP7 or Dean EVO7. 

Was anyone really expecting the ARZ307 to be Prestige level? It's a 3xx series for crying out loud.


----------



## adrock

^^ this

though i wanted the price to be a bit lower, i didn't honestly expect amazing quality. i'm down with working the frets and setting it up. the 25" scale kills it for me though


----------



## nateispro

adrock said:


> ^^ this
> 
> though i wanted the price to be a bit lower, i didn't honestly expect amazing quality. i'm down with working the frets and setting it up. the 25" scale kills it for me though



this!!! im sorry but i think under 25.5 inch scale length for a seven string is just a waste, i think they should go 26.5 or 27 inch for seven strings. but thats just me


----------



## Shinto

Singlecuts don't look right with a longer scale imo. The Gibson LP baritone looks weird to me.

Not to mention, I associate traditional singlecuts with shorter scale length and what not. What you guys are suggesting is a 7-string version of the Schecter Solo 6...


----------



## Elijah

Shinto said:


> What you guys are suggesting is a 7-string version of the Schecter Solo 6...



ain't nothing wrong with that


----------



## vampiregenocide

Shinto said:


> What you guys are suggesting is a 7-string version of the Schecter Solo 6...


 
Not really, the solo is a more stylized LP shape whereas the AR is more of a straight LP shape. Plus the necks are different etc.


----------



## Prydogga

In my experience, any of the painted neck (700 series for example) or more traditional guitars have much better neck carves and overall playability than the 'shreddier' RGs. 

People discouraged by the fact it's MII, remember that.


----------



## Bigfan

Well, it isn't MIJ, it's MII.


----------



## Bigfan

(most likely)


----------



## Prydogga

Whoops. I totally meant MII. Sorry. Yeah, don't be discouraged by the fact it's NOT MIJ.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

If it's anything like the current AR range, it'll most likely be MIC. Though, if you take a look at the Artcore series, the MIC facilities Ibanez seems to be using do better quality work than the majority of the MII, or even the old MIK production. 

Play an Artcore Deluxe or Artcore custom and tell me you still have reservations about buying an MIC instrument. A lot of the Artcore Customs have JC quality fret dresses. 















Now, I'm not saying these ARZ307s are going to have fretwork of that caliber, it would be silly to think that. What I am saying is that country of origin means less and less with every passing year. Ibanez has been using this particular Chinese OEM since 03', so they've had a good amount of time to get their QC and production streamlined. 

If I had to guess, I'd say these ARZ307s will be on par with the Artcore 7x series, which is really good considering the price. 

As far as other options go for 7-string single cuts (minus customs of course), there are rumors of a Schecter Solo7 (it's come up in multiple threads), so for those who want an EMG equipped (routed) SC with a 26.5" scale, it's looking like Schecter may be more to your liking. There's also the Agile AL3007 in the tube, but it's release date is going to be May the earliest, and a lot of the specs are in the wind (minus the 24.75" scale that was confirmed). Also, just putting it out there, form factor aside, this is probably the closest thing we'll see to a PRS spec'd (all Mahogany, set-neck, 25" scale, carved top, passive pickups, Rosewood board, non-shred neck'd) 7-string we'll see under $$$$ for quite some time. 

Depending on how these fair, I'll have a hard time deciding between these ARZ307s and an Agile AL3007. It's going to be a close race for a "true" single-cut 7.


----------



## Prydogga

I never even noticed they were MIC, and I've played almost one of every Artcore series. They do play rather well for what they are worth.


----------



## JamesM

^I agree. It's my friend's "main axe" though he owns more expensive pieces.


----------



## simonXsludge

potatohead said:


> Well, I want a MIJ version


i can only recommend the RGR465, even though they're indo made. i got myself one a few months back and its build quality is awesome, plus they are coming with great stock PU's (dimarzio d-activator). i can't recommend that axe enough, you should look into it!


----------



## Shinto

Elijah said:


> ain't nothing wrong with that


There is when the ideal singlecut to me is an Epi LP7... 


vampiregenocide said:


> Not really, the solo is a more stylized LP shape whereas the AR is more of a straight LP shape. Plus the necks are different etc.


Aside from the different shape, a Solo7 isn't really far off from what most people here are asking for: everyone's favorite specs are pretty close to the Schecter HR ERGs, for example.
The neck might be another issue, but nobody really suggested what kind of neck they wanted.


----------



## nateispro

Shinto said:


> Aside from the different shape, a Solo7 isn't really far off from what most people here are asking for: everyone's favorite specs are pretty close to the Schecter HR ERGs, for example.
> The neck might be another issue, but nobody really suggested what kind of neck they wanted.



Personally i like Schecters necks, and i think that the elongated kinda look of the solo 6 would look just fine on a seven string with a 26.5 inch neck.


----------



## Matticus

i think i saw a pic of munky from korn playing a fixed bridge 7 string les paul style.I can only assume it's an ibanez art. so perhaps we can expect that to come out as a sig? if theres a budget version , im in there right off the mark!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Matticus said:


> i think i saw a pic of munky from korn playing a fixed bridge 7 string les paul style.I can only assume it's an ibanez art. so perhaps we can expect that to come out as a sig? if theres a budget version , im in there right off the mark!!


 
Doubt it anytime soon man, I'm guessing he had some influence on the RAZ307 getting made though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Matticus said:


> i think i saw a pic of munky from korn playing a fixed bridge 7 string les paul style.I can only assume it's an ibanez art. so perhaps we can expect that to come out as a sig? if theres a budget version , im in there right off the mark!!



He's since "moved on" from playing that one for the most part, so I don't see them making a production version any time soon. He's had many LACS made, and only very few have ever been put into production. 

Not to mention the catalog has already been released, the Euro one, and it's absent, so it's just not looking like it's going to happen. This year at least.


----------



## LUCKY7

Munky was working on a Les Paul style guitar, but is was decided that it was simply too far removed from the K-7/Apex guitars he is known for. I have not seen him use anything but his LACS Apex 100 prototype since August 2010.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Little bump, what are peoples opinions on the cutaways being added to the horns of all the RGA models? Not sure if I preferred them with or without them. Separates them a bit more from the RGs though, which is kinda cool I suppose.


----------



## Miek

Don't like them at all.


----------



## CloudAC

I love em, think they look awesome and gonna pick one up as soon as theyre available!


----------



## serazac25

Sepultorture said:


> just bad habits i guess, every year i hope for some awesome fixed bridge 7 action, and every year they find a way to ruin it for me. RGA 7 with huge EMG routes for example, oi



ArtRodriguez manage to put the LiquiFire and CrunchLab on the RGA7 withouth pickup rings, the guitar looks nice, look for his vids


----------



## CloudAC

^^ Yeah it looks pretty good.
On a side note, Art never ceases to amaze me as a guitarist, he is just fantastic.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Found out today that there will be a limited edition Rg coming out with 30 frets. H-S configuration. It wasn't in the catalogue, but I'm supposed to be getting a picture soon.


----------



## potatohead

OrsusMetal said:


> Found out today that there will be a limited edition Rg coming out with 30 frets. H-S configuration. It wasn't in the catalogue, but I'm supposed to be getting a picture soon.


----------



## Prydogga

vampiregenocide said:


> Little bump, what are peoples opinions on the cutaways being added to the horns of all the RGA models? Not sure if I preferred them with or without them. Separates them a bit more from the RGs though, which is kinda cool I suppose.



That was for 2010  but I like it, the cutaway on the RGA doesn't give as much access as an RG, so the added removals help.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vampiregenocide said:


> Little bump, what are peoples opinions on the cutaways being added to the horns of all the RGA models? Not sure if I preferred them with or without them. Separates them a bit more from the RGs though, which is kinda cool I suppose.



From an aesthetic point of view I like the "V1" shape of the RGAs better, but I'm not big on arch tops as far as playing goes.


----------



## vampiregenocide

OrsusMetal said:


> Found out today that there will be a limited edition Rg coming out with 30 frets. H-S configuration. It wasn't in the catalogue, but I'm supposed to be getting a picture soon.


 
Fuck. 



Prydogga said:


> That was for 2010  but I like it, the cutaway on the RGA doesn't give as much access as an RG, so the added removals help.


 
It was on a few of the models last year, but this year its on all of them. The RGA8 and RGA32 modelsfor instance didn't have them last year.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

30 frets.. interesting. I'm hoping they'd angle the neck pickup like on an ESP MV or Kiko sig. Let's face it, nobody plays the low strings that high.  (unless you're tapping....)


----------



## potatohead

Bloody_Inferno said:


> 30 frets.. interesting. I'm hoping they'd angle the neck pickup like on an ESP MV or Kiko sig. Let's face it, nobody plays the low strings that high.  (unless you're tapping....)


 
yeah, I would expect angled fretboard/neck pickup.


----------



## Kr1zalid

ARZ307 | Ibanez guitars


Just in case...


----------



## Xaios

MaxOfMetal said:


> From an aesthetic point of view I like the "V1" shape of the RGAs better, but I'm not big on arch tops as far as playing goes.



Agreed on all points. While the cutaway bevels may be more functional on the newer ones, for me the sleeker look of the original RGA's was more visually appealing.


----------



## Louis Cypher

Bit late to the party on the new catalog and specially the Apex100, but my 2 penny's worth is WOW! I want one and will be getting one, love it, my only gripe and I agree with some the other comments, why the fcuk isn't the bridge pup white as well? minor bitch bout what looks a gorgeous guitar. 

Couple of other initial thoughts after spending 20 mins with the catalog:
Why is black still the prevailing colour of choice for 7 & 8 strings? Is it really too much to ask for at least one Maple fretboard on an Ibanez 7? 

Also I still don't understand why Vai's guitars are still so boring! Surely they needed some kind of revamping or even a reissue of some the classic jems, and I am loving the STM2 Iceman!! But then any Iceman is the mutts nuts! haha!


----------



## bram

Check out one of the 2011 (Limited Edition) Showcase models, the RG2011SC:




Yep, that's a 30 fret neck, for playing those hard to reach Uli Jon Roth licks.
Pretty hideous if you ask me, they really screwed up that cutaway, but nevertheless cool they're trying something different.


----------



## Loomer

MY EYES

THEY BURN


----------



## Prydogga

Damn, they really are becoming a little bit like ESP Japan. I like it, the cutaway needs to be shorter on the lower side IMO, it looks pretty off, I think I'll photoshop the horn to see what would be better.

Edit: Really rough, 2 minute job, but I think the gist looks better:


----------



## snowblind56

bram said:


> Check out one of the 2011 (Limited Edition) Showcase models, the RG2011SC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's a 30 fret neck, for playing those hard to reach Uli Jon Roth licks.
> Pretty hideous if you ask me, they really screwed up that cutaway, but nevertheless cool they're trying something different.



I want it for the pure ridiculous-ness of it. You can imagine that they won't sell too many of these and it will be a rare bird in a few years.


----------



## CloudAC

Prydogga said:


> Damn, they really are becoming a little bit like ESP Japan. I like it, the cutaway needs to be shorter on the lower side IMO, it looks pretty off, I think I'll photoshop the horn to see what would be better.
> 
> Edit: Really rough, 2 minute job, but I think the gist looks better:
> 
> *[His edited picture here!]*



That does look better!  You should email Ibanez and tell them you have the worlds biggest business plan.


----------



## bram

The USA will get this puppies, by the way: 

The RGA72QME




and the RGA72TQMZE (already nominated for the most complicated model name of the year award):




Similar to last year's RGA72QM and RGA72TQM, but with *EMG pickups* (85/81) (and both will be available with Ibanez's own LoZ pickups as well).

So that's: Mahogany body, set-in neck (!), EMG pickups, both tremolo (the new Edge Zero II) and hard-tail and pretty affordable. "Unfortunately", it's not Japanese made, only 6-string and doesn't come with an ebony fingerboard, but still a great offering if you ask me


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Ok, not that I don't want to try the 30-fretter, and I certainly don't want to sound like I'm complaining, but Ibanez has about 300 more marketable ideas they could have tried out before making a super-niche item like that. WTF.


----------



## bram

It's not like it's going to be widely available. Since it's Japanese made, it will be pretty expensive as well, so more than anything it will probably be a collector's item. 

That said, the Prestige/MIJ offerings are pretty lackluster this year. Hardly any new models.


----------



## WickedSymphony

Adam Of Angels said:


> Ok, not that I don't want to try the 30-fretter, and I certainly don't want to sound like I'm complaining, but Ibanez has about 300 more marketable ideas they could have tried out before making a super-niche item like that. WTF.




Seriously. If they're doing this, they should totally give Chris Broderick a sigOHWAIT.


----------



## midian

bram said:


> Check out one of the 2011 (Limited Edition) Showcase models, the RG2011SC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's a 30 fret neck, for playing those hard to reach Uli Jon Roth licks.
> Pretty hideous if you ask me, they really screwed up that cutaway, but nevertheless cool they're trying something different.



...Damn, actually, I might have to buy this, it's such a hideous design and the body wood is alder (!)


----------



## vampiregenocide

Adam Of Angels said:


> Ok, not that I don't want to try the 30-fretter, and I certainly don't want to sound like I'm complaining, but Ibanez has about 300 more marketable ideas they could have tried out before making a super-niche item like that. WTF.


 
Thats just it, last year was a 7 string 30" scale bass and a double neck 7/6 baritone xiphos, this year a 30 fret RG with an insane cutaway. All interesting ideas, but I can't help but think Ibanez are doingw aht Gibson are doing for their high end instruments; creating niche instruments for high prices which are expected to sell because of the name and unique nature. It would be cool if Ibanez really put out some functional showcase models. Like an 8 string!  But seriously, I reckon a high end 8 string would get more attention than some of this other wierd stuff.

That said, I would be interested in playing it.


----------



## vampiregenocide

This isn't too pretty.


----------



## bram

They've challenged the Chinese to create an even uglier 'special Darkstone' after last year's Darkstone Showcase model (the one with the sword). I'm on the fence wether they've succeeded, but it's damn near close.


----------



## OrsusMetal

The 30 fret one and the one posted above me are supposed to be very limited. Like only available to purchase at the Namm show or something. At least from what I was told. The 30 fret one will be around 2k. That one above is supposed to be more for some reason. I don't know why.


----------



## Prydogga

Lack of tase upcharge.


----------



## Monk

bram said:


> Check out one of the 2011 (Limited Edition) Showcase models, the RG2011SC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's a 30 fret neck, for playing those hard to reach Uli Jon Roth licks.
> Pretty hideous if you ask me, they really screwed up that cutaway, but nevertheless cool they're trying something different.


 
I didn't know Ibanez was working with Spinal Tap on a sig series.


----------



## heilarkyguitar

RGD 8 please


----------



## NeglectedField

bram said:


> The USA will get this puppies, by the way:
> 
> The RGA72QME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the RGA72TQMZE (already nominated for the most complicated model name of the year award):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similar to last year's RGA72QM and RGA72TQM, but with *EMG pickups* (85/81) (and both will be available with Ibanez's own LoZ pickups as well).
> 
> So that's: Mahogany body, set-in neck (!), EMG pickups, both tremolo (the new Edge Zero II) and hard-tail and pretty affordable. "Unfortunately", it's not Japanese made, only 6-string and doesn't come with an ebony fingerboard, but still a great offering if you ask me



Both gorgeous. Shame they probably won't be available in the UK.


----------



## simonXsludge

heilarkyguitar said:


> RGD 8 please


would have been a cool move, considering how well-recieved the RGD line was by extreme metal players.


----------



## Bigfan

I would really have preferred the RGA's to be bolt-on, but these new cutaways look great!
Also I like the way the 30-fretter looks, but that's just me.

New Darkstone though, ugh...

edit: Is it really too much to ask for direct-mounted pickups on the RGA's though?


----------



## bostjan

The 30 fretter is at least something different. 

It does look a little off, to me, though. Maybe it needs to be an 8 string?


----------



## xxxyyy

That 30 fretter guitar... 
Why limited, WHY IBANEZ?!?

Why people are complaining about that cutaway is beyond me. 
Better fret access is... vital to me. (yes, I don't like too much V shaped guitars)
It's even better looking than the Dean RC7.

I hate you Ibanez, truly hate you.

BTW, where's the Suicmez signature guitar?

Ok, I'm done today. First the ugly Broderick's Jackson, and now this...


edit: thought that Ibanez was a 7... well, at least it's a 6 so it's not my buisness.

edit, again: the fact that they are using alder instead of basswood is another little insult to all the basswood haters out there, me included.


----------



## potatohead

bram said:


> Check out one of the 2011 (Limited Edition) Showcase models, the RG2011SC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's a 30 fret neck, for playing those hard to reach Uli Jon Roth licks.
> Pretty hideous if you ask me, they really screwed up that cutaway, but nevertheless cool they're trying something different.


 
Hioly shitballs. Not sure what to think. Angled pickup/fretboard would have looked so much better.

Also, those RGA's look great, but not being Japanese is a tough sell for me, as is that new trem. I guess we'll see in time. I love the lack of inlays though.


----------



## Monk

Ibanez site updated.

Ibanez Guitars, Hollow Bodies, Basses, Acoustics, Amps & Electronics...


----------



## potatohead

Monk said:


> Ibanez site updated.
> 
> Ibanez Guitars, Hollow Bodies, Basses, Acoustics, Amps & Electronics...


 
DAH!!

My heart was in my throat when I saw those RG920's, I thought they were Prestiges... I would have bought at least two. Oh well.

I do however predict Ibanez sells eleventy billion of those things. 

Hmm, there is also a Wizard III neck


----------



## MikeH

So what's the Premium series supposed to be? Just a step up from their normal line, but below Prestige standards?


----------



## potatohead




----------



## Monk

Ibz_rg said:


> So what's the Premium series supposed to be? Just a step up from their normal line, but below Prestige standards?


 
December 14th, 2010  (Bensalem, PA) The RG series became the iconic flagship of Ibanez shortly after its introduction over 25 years ago. Its body style, playability, and sound have given birth to many variations, including some well-known Ibanez signature models. In celebration of more than 20 years of the RG, Ibanez is proud to introduce its lineup of new RG Premium guitars: an impressive collection, crafted to the highest possible standards. 

The impetus for the RG Premium project came as the result of numerous requests for a guitar that offered premium specs at a reduced price. Close collaboration between the Japanese Prestige guitar factory and Ibanez paved the way for experimentation and, ultimately, the realization of the Premium processa process that calls for immeasurable attention to quality and detail by seasoned Ibanez luthiers. 

The line debuts with the release of the RG920QM, featuring a richly quilted maple top and American basswood body. Coupled with the sleek Wizard Premium 5-piece Maple/Walnut neck, bound rosewood fretboard, offset pearl dot inlays, and Premium edged Jumbo frets, the RG920QM provides absolute playing comfort. The 920 also features a newly designed Edge-Zero II bridge with Zero Point system for better tuning stability and longer sustain, and specially designed DiMarzio IBZ pickups, making it a truly distinguished instrument. 

Also in the line is the RG870. The 870 is the workhorse of the Premium range and features the same high standard of materials and craftsmanship, but with new high-output Ibanez CAP VM pickups and a sexy high-gloss solid black finish. 

All Premium guitars come with their own gig bag. 

For more information about Ibanez RG Premium guitars and all Ibanez guitars, visit us at Ibanez.com or on Facebook at Facebook.com/OfficialIbanezGuitarsUSA


----------



## MikeH




----------



## ZXIIIT

The Apex 100 would of been killer if it had a matching headstock, like this






Still like it though, can't wait for NAMM on Sunday!


----------



## Ntbillie

Well Well Boys the time is here. NEW IBANEZ MODELS!! Go check it out. Munky's new Signature and a very awesome Single Cut Les paul style Seven String Model has also been launched. 

Ibanez.com | New Products


----------



## drmosh

old news I'm afraid


----------



## Ntbillie

Really..? I dint know..


----------



## JunkMan13013

Thank you XD


----------



## Jzbass25

The rg premiums give me GAS but I must contain myself


----------



## drmosh

Ntbillie said:


> Really..? I dint know..



There's a huge thread about it right here in this same subforum 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/136942-ibanez-2011-a-30.html


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Am I the only one that thinks this is dirty as fuck?:







Frozen Ocean Blue?


----------



## potatohead

Adam Of Angels said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this is dirty as fuck?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frozen Ocean Blue?


 
I'm wondering what was lost in translation when they decided to call that blue


----------



## Elijah

Well at least this definitely confirms the US models


----------



## Ytseman

Winter NAMM 2011-Electric Guitars | Facebook
Official Ibanez Guitars USA&#039;s Photos - Winter NAMM 2011-Electric Guitars | Facebook


----------



## Ntbillie

I think the Premium Series is supposed to be an indirect burn to Chris Broderick for leaving Ibanez. I mean just look at the Specs. Dimarzio Pickups, Edge Zero tremolo. And an RG style Body.

Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RG920QM


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah I don't see how that is blue either, its fucking purple.


----------



## snowblind56

Adam Of Angels said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this is dirty as fuck?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frozen Ocean Blue?


 
Since it seems like the popular thing to do, I guess I will throw in my one complaint. I prefer rosewood, but I could learn to live with maple. That being said, those inlay kill the guitar. They are tolerable on rosewood, but just look weird on maple. Put the small black dots on and I would totally buy one.


----------



## drmosh

Ntbillie said:


> I think the Premium Series is supposed to be an indirect burn to Chris Broderick for leaving Ibanez. I mean just look at the Specs. Dimarzio Pickups, Edge Zero tremolo. And an RG style Body.
> 
> Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RG920QM



I highly doubt it.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Ytseman said:


> Winter NAMM 2011-Electric Guitars | Facebook
> Official Ibanez Guitars USA&#039;s Photos - Winter NAMM 2011-Electric Guitars | Facebook



Dude, the 8420 comes in blue now? Oh man... That's too awesome.


----------



## potatohead

Ntbillie said:


> I think the Premium Series is supposed to be an indirect burn to Chris Broderick for leaving Ibanez. I mean just look at the Specs. Dimarzio Pickups, Edge Zero tremolo. And an RG style Body.
> 
> Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RG920QM


 
I can promise you, these guitars were in development months upon months before Chris had even first thought about leaving Ibanez.


----------



## technomancer

Ibz_rg said:


> So what's the Premium series supposed to be? Just a step up from their normal line, but below Prestige standards?



An excuse for them to charge more for cheap Indonesian made guitars


----------



## potatohead

technomancer said:


> An excuse for them to charge more for cheap Indonesian made guitars


 
Yes. 

Throw some fancy veneers on them, color match the headstock, price goes up $200


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I think it's the continuation of the non-MIJ Prestiges, like we talked about before


----------



## DrunkyMunky

Any idea how much the RGD7320Z will cost? 

Damn! Do want!


----------



## bram

Adam Of Angels said:


> I think it's the continuation of the non-MIJ Prestiges, like we talked about before


Those were Korean made, and these certainly aren't. Also, the Korean Prestiges were only S, SA and SZ models, never RG models. There are some parallels, but there's no real link.


----------



## TimSE

bram said:


> Check out one of the 2011 (Limited Edition) Showcase models, the RG2011SC:



this reminds me of Randys avatar


----------



## OrsusMetal

DrunkyMunky said:


> Any idea how much the RGD7320Z will cost?
> 
> Damn! Do want!


 
$529.99 USD

Prices for all the new 7 string models have already been posted in this thread.


----------



## IAmHated284

DrunkyMunky said:


> Any idea how much the RGD7320Z will cost?
> 
> Damn! Do want!



i went into my local music store and asked how much they would cost. they didnt know so they said they would find out and get back to me.

they rang me later on that night and quoted me a price of £710

fuck that i said

i hope he got some wires crossed cause that is a stupid price for that guitar


----------



## BigPhi84

Here's an odd question from me. If J.Customs aren't allowed in the US, why are they shown at NAMM?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BigPhi84 said:


> Here's an odd question from me. If J.Customs aren't allowed in the US, why are they shown at NAMM?



Maybe they're back. There was a time where you could get them in the US. Perhaps Ibanez is bringing them back to North America. If they are, you might want to get your order in now, as if the last batch available in the US was any indication they'll be all sold within a month or two.

EDIT: *It looks like JC's are back in the US!!!*


----------



## Prydogga

Pic for the lazy


----------



## Randy

TimSE said:


> this reminds me of Randys avatar



 Maybe that's why I like it so much?


----------



## WickedSymphony

Those J customs!


----------



## bostjan

Does that picture of the Apex 100 say $3333.32?!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Rakim said:


> Ibanyez be racist to midgets cause dey can't reach 1rd fret on RGD lol.



Still loving all the guys in here yapping about their obscure spec sheets: 'ummmm frets made of djentwood and one pickup and reverse headstock and body made of obscure wood that only sounds good if you chop the tree down on a monday in north west eastern india.' - wake up, foo' - They have to make guitars they know a lot of people will buy, not the mega-specific ones you want 

But seriously I'd be pretty keen to just see them listen to their customers...a little more - I mean, they've improved...but come on, there's a reason why I'm with B.C. Rich. I don't see how Ibanez have sold so many guitars when a company like Carvin exists (albeit Carvin IIRC don't have production guitars).


----------



## MaxOfMetal

bostjan said:


> Does that picture of the Apex 100 say $3333.32?!



Only a smidgen more than the list price of the Apex1. If I had to guess I'd say they'll probably street for around $2400.


----------



## JacobShredder

Ibanez ARZ307 7-string Electric Guitar and more Solid Body Electric Guitars at GuitarCenter.com.

preorder now


----------



## simonXsludge

Ibz_rg said:


> So what's the Premium series supposed to be? Just a step up from their normal line, but below Prestige standards?


it reminds me of the LTD deluxe series, so they might want to compete with them in the market for mid prized, but slightly fancier guitars.


----------



## possumkiller

I gotta say the more I look at that Apex 100 the more I dig it.


----------



## ittoa666

I can't load the ibanez site. WTF?


----------



## lava

I am overjoyed to see the minimalist/offset inlays on the new RGAs. Now if only they'd put that on the Prestige models (and offer a hardtail Prestige model again. Oh, and with a spalted maple or koa natural top).


----------



## possumkiller

ittoa666 said:


> I can't load the ibanez site. WTF?


 
DAMN YOU WIKILEAKS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bram

ittoa666 said:


> I can't load the ibanez site. WTF?


I'm not sure, but it might have something to do with the new models coming out today, everyone checking the complete site and downloading 50 MB worth of catalogs, resulting in overloaded servers 

Anyway, it's a fact: Japan gets all the cool, quirky stuff (first), for example, the RG2660ZE:




That's the second new SSH RG in a year and probably the second one we ain't getting.


----------



## ittoa666

bram said:


> I'm not sure, but it might have something to do with the new models coming out today, everyone checking the complete site and downloading 50 MB worth of catalogs, resulting in overloaded servers
> 
> Anyway, it's a fact: Japan gets all the cool, quirky stuff (first), for example, the RG2660ZE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the second new SSH RG in a year and probably the second one we ain't getting.



 That sucks. Such a nice model, too.


----------



## possumkiller

ittoa666 said:


> That sucks. Such a nice model, too.


 

A black, basswood RG with a trem, EMGs, and a rosewood fretboard? Isnt that like every single complaint about Ibanez wrapped up in a single guitar?


----------



## DrunkyMunky

IAmHated284 said:


> i went into my local music store and asked how much they would cost. they didnt know so they said they would find out and get back to me.
> 
> they rang me later on that night and quoted me a price of £710
> 
> fuck that i said
> 
> i hope he got some wires crossed cause that is a stupid price for that guitar



That's ridiculous. For that price I can get a K-7 
I will ask at my local store tomorrow but they probably have no info yet.


----------



## ittoa666

possumkiller said:


> A black, basswood RG with a trem, EMGs, and a rosewood fretboard? Isnt that like every single complaint about Ibanez wrapped up in a single guitar?



I like it, and I've never been one to complain about those things.


----------



## bram

There's actually nothing wrong with basswood, rosewood and tremolos IMO. Also, some of the greatest sounding/playing guitars have it and not only Ibanez guitars, but also Music Mans, Suhrs and Parkers. The EMG81/SA/SA is a very great sounding and versatile combination, and the lack of good SSH guitars in Ibanez's roster is also painful. It does look boring, but I can live with that if the specs are great.


----------



## possumkiller

Im not complaining by any means. I loved my RG7620BK so much I bought two. I had an RGR1570SDB. Most of my guitars have been black, basswood, rosewood, dots, trems. I like how ebony feels and looks but Ive had many rosewood, maple fretboards that sounded awesome.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

i heard of a few that i liked. oh, and new trem as well. edge zero II. might replace the edge III. anyway, rgd7321, rg7320z, APEX100 and i think thats it for 7's. there were some more nice ones but nothing id die for. well, maybe the purple rg3570z.

see for yourself. i found them here.
Ibanez News

and not a 7 string but it sure is ugly! can you say 30 frets? 
Ibanez News


----------



## serazac25

I'm really diging the Premium from the site, and the RGA with EMG's , but the presetige rga's still come with the LZ pickups, and I also liked the ARZ series


----------



## Adam Of Angels

ittoa666 said:


> I like it, and I've never been one to complain about those things.




Same, brizz dizz


----------



## arktan

And finally arktan will spend some money this year.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

arktan said:


> And finally arktan will spend some money this year.




On what, man?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Shorten the lower horn on that 30 fret RG. Please, it'll make it look much better.


----------



## arktan

Adam Of Angels said:


> On what, man?



That bloody 30-fretter... 
I'm not sure yet but this looks like blues meets (or meats?) metal and tapping


----------



## Prydogga

Just saw this on Bulb's facebook:


----------



## Xiphos68

Prydogga said:


> Just saw this on Bulb's facebook:



Orange =


----------



## Sepultorture

man if someone buys that RGD7321 and doesn't want it, i will straight swap my BKP C-Pig loaded Apex 2 with sperzel locking tuners for one (plus you pay all shipping of course mwahahahaha)


----------



## aleXander

I finally saw the ARZ 7 and I like it. 
It's a nice guitar.


----------



## EvolDerek

Ibanez ARZ307 7-string Electric Guitar and more Solid Body Electric Guitars at GuitarCenter.com.
$499 not bad, with a pup change it should be killer!


----------



## aleXander

EvolDerek said:


> Ibanez ARZ307 7-string Electric Guitar and more Solid Body Electric Guitars at GuitarCenter.com.
> $499 not bad, with a pup change it should be killer!


 
I agree completely.


----------



## Kr1zalid

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Shorten the lower horn on that 30 fret RG. Please, it'll make it look much better.


 
Pydogga made a photoshop'ed of the guitar and it definitely looks so much better with a shorter lower horn... Anyway, I couldn't care too much on "special limited" stuffs...


----------



## srrdude

aleXander said:


> I agree completely.




But only 25" scale length? Kinda short for a 7.... i wanna see what that neck heel is like too.


----------



## BrainArt

srrdude said:


> But only 25" scale length? Kinda short for a 7.... i wanna see what that neck heel is like too.



Not really... It's only a half inch shorter than standard scale length. Won't really make much of a difference at all.


----------



## drmosh

BrainArt said:


> Not really... It's only a half inch shorter than standard scale length. Won't really make much of a difference at all.



says you, for me it makes a difference


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Prydogga said:


> Just saw this on Bulb's facebook:



I really liking that orange RG though....

And it looks like Steve Vai gets a new Euphoria model this year:


----------



## aleXander

BrainArt said:


> Not really... It's only a half inch shorter than standard scale length. Won't really make much of a difference at all.


 
What you said.
All my guitars are 25.5... half an inch wont kill me


----------



## bostjan

I'm glad that Ibanez is offering the ARZ7, but to my eyes, it looks cheap, and Half an inch does make a difference to many players, think of how many players go from 25.5" to 26" and notice how much bigger it feels.

Heck, my BC Rich MB7 is 25.4", and I can tell the difference in the feel and in the tone.


----------



## WickedSymphony

I wonder how those Vai acoustics sound, and from what I can make out on the tags it looks like $1499 for the left and $749 for the right model or somewhere in that ballpark. So we can guess a little bit lower for street, not bad.


----------



## DrunkyMunky

I like the ARZ7 but 25" is not cool. I play in A and it's hard to find anything thicker than .60 here so... meh


----------



## ZXIIIT

EvolDerek said:


> Ibanez ARZ307 7-string Electric Guitar and more Solid Body Electric Guitars at GuitarCenter.com.
> $499 not bad, with a pup change it should be killer!



Not bad, kinda iffy about the 25" scale length though, still, I am saving up for that as the whole Apex series is expensive :/


----------



## vampiregenocide

If there wasn't a noticeable difference between 25" and 25.5", why would companies build guitars with all these scale lengths? There is a noticeable difference, as I have a PRS SE which is a 25" scale and you can feel there is a smoother tone and less tension compared to 25.5". That said, I tune my 7 strings up now so maybe 25" would be fine for me.


----------



## Xaios

Interesting, looking at Ibby's website, looks like Canada is getting the RGD7320 and the US is getting the RGD7321. I can't find the RG7320 anywhere even though it was spoiled on that website (maybe it's a Euro/Japanese model?), nor can I find the S7420. Did they kibosh it?


----------



## Sepultorture

i wanna see a floor pic of the RGD7321 damnit

and the RGD7321 better be coming to Canada damnit


----------



## BrainArt

Xaios said:


> Interesting, looking at Ibby's website, looks like Canada is getting the RGD7320 and the US is getting the RGD7321. I can't find the RG7320 anywhere even though it was spoiled on that website (maybe it's a Euro/Japanese model?), nor can I find the S7420. Did they kibosh it?



They're both on the US site. The S7420 and RG7320.

Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | S7420

Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RG7320


----------



## stretcher7

I got to play the ARZ307 today and I gotta say it felt great! Nice neck with a soft V. Really balanced as well. It's a steal for the $. Looks better in person too.


----------



## jem777az

I don't know if this has been mentioned, but J-Customs are now being sold in the US. Fuck yeah! 

IBANEZ RULES!! NAMM 2011


----------



## WickedSymphony

jem777az said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned, but J-Customs are now being sold in the US. Fuck yeah!
> 
> IBANEZ RULES!! NAMM 2011



That's some of the most awesome news I've heard out of all the new NAMM stuff. Hopefully they'll be cheaper and easier to acquire now that they're being sold here directly rather than having to import from Japan.


----------



## joshc482

i really like the black rg1527 but i think im gonna get the apex that is a killer guitar


----------



## Miek

Those premiums look pretty nice, especially the veneers, but for 960 street, I'd just go used for something nicer.


----------



## Tree

*Edit:* Spam be gone


----------



## srrdude

bostjan said:


> I'm glad that Ibanez is offering the ARZ7, but to my eyes, it looks cheap, and Half an inch does make a difference to many players, think of how many players go from 25.5" to 26" and notice how much bigger it feels.
> 
> Heck, my BC Rich MB7 is 25.4", and I can tell the difference in the feel and in the tone.



I use 26.5 on the schecter 7's. 1.5" would be a large difference in tension.


----------



## drmosh

jem777az said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned, but J-Customs are now being sold in the US. Fuck yeah!
> 
> IBANEZ RULES!! NAMM 2011



holy shit that is awesome, I hope that´s true for europe too


----------



## bram

I don't think so, but you could always try and send a mail to Rich of ibanezrules. He does ship to Europe IIRC, but since these are something special, it might be a problem.


----------



## AeonSolus

I love how ibanez change their gig back scheme every year but the RG7xx range had been the same color for over ten years


----------



## Xaios

I read Rich's summary of the whole story behind J Custom coming back to the US. He does stick it to meestursparkle pretty hard.


----------



## Prydogga

Woah woah woah hold the god damn phone.

MIJ feeling, MAPLE NECK BINDING, Fuck. I may actually have to try a premium out.


----------



## Xaios

Prydogga said:


> Woah woah woah hold the god damn phone.
> 
> MIJ feeling, MAPLE NECK BINDING, Fuck. I may actually have to try a premium out.



No kidding. The fretwork on those looks on par with Jcustoms, and it looks like both the body and headstock have real 3/8" maple tops. Swanky.


----------



## Prydogga

Pic dump:























Fretwork looks quite nice, slight overhang, but nicely rounded.





Notice multi-laminate neck, and maple binding (On a 6 string MII!? Crazy!)


















Some people will jizz here:


----------



## Prydogga

Xaios said:


> No kidding. The fretwork on those looks on par with Jcustoms, and it looks like both the body and headstock have real 3/8" maple tops. Swanky.



It's just a veneer. But it's still real wood. I'm annoyed there was either a lack of the purple quilt at NAMM, or Rich didn't take pics!


----------



## Xaios

Prydogga said:


> It's just a veneer.



Certain? By the pics Rich took, they certainly look like 3/8" tops. Although I guess the bodies and headstocks could be maple bound too.


----------



## Metal_Maniac

Prydogga said:


> It's just a veneer. But it's still real wood. I'm annoyed there was either a lack of the purple quilt at NAMM, or Rich didn't take pics!



On Ibanez website it says "Quilted Maple top/Basswood body"


----------



## Prydogga

Here we go, here's what everyone wants 
































WTF @ Price


----------



## Prydogga

Metal_Maniac said:


> On Ibanez website it says "Quilted Maple top/Basswood body"



A veneer still means it has a top, it's just VERY thin. If it were a thickness that would make a difference, the price of these would be hundreds more, from Rich's summary:



> on nice quilty tops! Of course at this price point, the tops are decorative veneers, anything with a solid figured maple top would be MIJ and have a price point near triple.


----------



## Prydogga

Well look at this, I thought these were discontinued:









I can't play Wizard IIs anymore, but this looks so wicked.





























What do the pickups say?


----------



## I Voyager

Damn, I was getting pretty excited about those RG Premiums, but that price is just too high, unless the craftsmenship is phenominal.


----------



## Prydogga

Comparison of USA JPX frets to Japanese J custom frets, I found this interesting.









THIS is what I'm talking about!


----------



## Prydogga

I Voyager said:


> Damn, I was getting pretty excited about those RG Premiums, but that price is just too high, unless the craftsmenship is phenominal.




Remember that's list price, not street. Rich says they're good stuff, and they look really well done. 

Okay, here's my last pic dump. Yay for this thread finally having adequate porn.



































Yay! The purple premium! I want one!



























Also, apparently they've finally cracked the 'cheaper' trem with the EZ2, it's much closer to the EZ, or the EP, than the Edge III, Edge Pro II, or *shudders* the Lo Trs II.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Prydogga said:


>


 



Prydogga said:


>


 
One of these might have to be my next 6 string. So nice.


----------



## aleXander

I want the ken susi poster =)


----------



## Threex4

Those premiums look fooking gorgeous especially the blue 920


----------



## bklixuz

nothing new and exciting on ibanez *yawn*


----------



## TimSE

Iv liked ALOT of what has come up from this NAMM but that 30 fret RG is the most veil thing i have ever seen


----------



## BrainArt

Ok, I know I have one sitting in my room, but I want another 7321FM. Just to have the Gibraltar bridge, as well as the older fixed bridge. 

Those Premiums look so sick. Do want.


----------



## Kr1zalid

bklixuz said:


> nothing new and exciting on ibanez *yawn*


 
Other than the RG7320, RGD7320, ebony fingerboard J-custom and 30-fret limited edition guitar..... I'll 

Anyway, does the higher price on Ibanez guitars this year means that the prices WILL continue to increase in the future??

Sorry if I'm off topic.... Just curious...


----------



## Prydogga

bklixuz said:


> nothing new and exciting on ibanez *yawn*



You best be trollin', did you not see the pics?


----------



## jl-austin

I was not excited about the Premiums when I first heard about them, but now after seeing what Rich at Ibanezrules said about them, and seeing the binding and the fret work.

Do want!


----------



## troyguitar

I like the look of the Premiums but am thinking an RG1420F will be a safer bet for pretty much the same price with an Edge Pro.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

I like how all the fretwork for the show is damn near flawless xD man I can only hope that transfers to the actual product.


I'm surprised people are complaining about 25" on a 7, people have been begging for a prs 7 for years now and what scale length do you imagine that'd be?


----------



## I Voyager

Prydogga said:


> Remember that's list price, not street. Rich says they're good stuff, and they look really well done.


True, but based off the list price I would imagine that it would still be a little pricey. But they look absolutely amazing, probably my favorite thing I've seen out of all the new stuff released this NAMM.


----------



## possumkiller

Those Premiums do look very interesting. I guess its like the poor guys J Custom. Sure for that price you are getting into Prestige territory but even the Prestiges dont have fretwork like that (unless you buy it from Rich and get a service package). 

Also I like how they put a respectable artist behind the RGDs rather than that other ignorant douche.


----------



## Bigfan

Ihsahn promoting the RGD's is pretty interesting, yes.


----------



## Osiris

That pink S5470 is the stupidest idea ever. Its not even violet or reddish...
Though those RG920s look bad as hell. And the $4600 J Customs


----------



## possumkiller

So something nice Ibanez could toss around the ol noggin for a summer NAMM release would be a Premium RG7920.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Does anyone know if the 30 fret has HSS or HHH pickup configuration?


----------



## Tree

^H-S. There's tons a pics of it in this thread.


----------



## ralphy1976

from the pics around it is a H S only...because they needed the room...

EDIT : d


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Didn't someone say something about Uli John Roth-esque shredding, or something along those lines? How can someone do that without a neck humbucker or at least a single coil.


----------



## Tree

Isn't the single coil the neck pickup?  I could be wrong, but that seems to make sense.


----------



## troyguitar

dragonblade629 said:


> Didn't someone say something about Uli John Roth-esque shredding, or something along those lines? How can someone do that without a neck humbucker or at least a single coil.



Having enough frets to actually hit the notes is more important than having a certain kind of pickup, though 30 frets is still not enough to match UJR:


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Why is it 30, anyway? I get it, 2 1/2 octaves per string, but that seems kind of lame to me. I wish Dean's UJR sig was cheaper.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Tree said:


> Isn't the single coil the neck pickup?  I could be wrong, but that seems to make sense.




To play UJR, not only would you need to have the range, but also the humbucker under the fretboard, which helped shape his sound.


----------



## Captain Axx

is it me, or does the RGA8 look different for 2011?
2011:


----------



## Captain Axx

sorry for the double post!

2010:


----------



## Miek

They added the body carving I hate  I never intended to buy one anyway, but still...


----------



## Captain Axx

Miek said:


> They added the body carving I hate  I never intended to buy one anyway, but still...


 

i actually prefer it, compared to the 2010 model.

i might get this if the bridge problem is fixed


----------



## Miek

Yeah, for some reason, I just can't dig the carves. I love it on ESPs, but it just doesn't look right on an RGA to me.


----------



## scherzo1928

Anyone know that scale of the 30 fretter? I ask because the last frets look quite normal sized.


----------



## bram

dragonblade629 said:


> To play UJR, not only would you need to have the range, but also the humbucker under the fretboard, which helped shape his sound.


I made the UJR 'joke', because every time I see a guitar with a lot (e.g. more than 24) of frets, I think of him. I guess you're super serious about this, so I will stop making UJR jokes. For the record: the 30 fret RG does have something called a "neck pickup simulator".



scherzo1928 said:


> Anyone know that scale of the 30 fretter? I ask because the last frets look quite normal sized.


25.5"


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Damn, that new RGA8 looks nice 
Makes me kinda regret that I already own one 
And I want a RGD7321


----------



## CloudAC

Nothing major, but it looks like they added writing onto the headstock also for the 2011 model.


----------



## BrainArt

dragonblade629 said:


> Does anyone know if the 30 fret has HSS or HHH pickup configuration?



It's actually HSH. The single coil is a middle pickup, and it has a "Neck pickup simulator".

Showcase Model 2011 - RG Extreme Shredding Machine RG2011SC-BK | Ibanez guitars


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Ibanez RG920QM Premium Electric Guitar with Gig Bag at AmericanMusical.com

Premiums are $899. Not bad at all.


----------



## Miek

Little less than I anticipated, but y'know, it's not really going to fill any roles I don't already have covered, so I think I can suppress my burning desire for the purple one.


----------



## troyguitar

I'm really curious to hear this neck pickup simulator on the 30-fret RG. Depending on how it sounds I might need to find something similar for my own guitars.


----------



## CloudAC

EDIT : Nevermind, makes sense now.


----------



## aleXander

Captain Axx said:


> is it me, or does the RGA8 look different for 2011?
> 2011:



I personally like this. 
It doesn't look as cheap as the other model did.
But that's just me.


----------



## welsh_7stinger

*i know this has already been mentioned in this thread*

the ibanez with 30 frets in my opinion is most properly ibanez's most unattractive guitar i've seen. and the size of the frets (the gap between the frets not the actual fret wire) above 24 look unusable. its official ibanez have gone insane


----------



## jcbakz

premiums are MIJ or MIK?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ Indonesia. 

More info here:

IBANEZ RULES!! NAMM 2011


----------



## AxeHappy

welsh_7stinger said:


> *i know this has already been mentioned in this thread*
> 
> the ibanez with 30 frets in my opinion is most properly ibanez's most unattractive guitar i've seen. and the size of the frets (the gap between the frets not the actual fret wire) above 24 look unusable. its official ibanez have gone insane



It's not a production model. It's a showcase. They're supposed to be trying out crazy stupid shit on them. 

It's also less insane that that non-prestige double necked Xiphos they did last year...


----------



## bklixuz

Prydogga said:


> You best be trollin', did you not see the pics?


I was hoping to see some birds eye maple or ebony on the new lineup other than rosewoods and plain maple AGAIN
some real maple tops other than veneers and solid paints. (thats what I meant about "nothing new at ibanez *yawn*")
but j custom and LACS are there so loan some money in the bank and buy some OH PLEASE!
and premiums? sounds too shitty. $899 for indo made yayks! those japs are making a fool at us maybe next year theyll introduce ibanez GOLD MEMBER! and theyr making us believe that its operated by a prestige team harharhar (hey! my indo ibby is better than your MIJ or JEM!)  its like a scam in the MARKETING WORLD.
ibanez is getting boring and boring and boring...
no offense, I once was an ibanez lover for years until I looked at other brands. I was excited to see the new stuffs but just got disappointed


----------



## possumkiller

jcbakz said:


> premiums are MIJ or MIK?


 
Read the last few pages.


----------



## jcbakz

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^ Indonesia.
> 
> More info here:
> 
> IBANEZ RULES!! NAMM 2011



indo eww..


----------



## Prydogga

Read what Rich says. They brought down guys from Japan to work on these, and he says the fretwork is better than what the Prestige Korean S series used to be, ditto for the neck. And the quality is much better than Indo's.


----------



## jcbakz

well, i dont buy what rich says. hes an ibanez endorsee he should say something cool on their products


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

It appears to me that the reason the RGA8 looks different is just camera angle trickery. Where are the differences that everyone's seeing.


----------



## butch

Rich is not an Ibanez endorsee, he is a dealer, BIG difference. He was a thorn in the side of Hoshino for years, because he was an internet dealer getting things through the other North American distributor, Chesbro, as well as exclusive stuff from overseas.

Someone at Hoshino finally had the sense to look at the volume, dollars, and fantasic reputation Rich was getting (ask anyone about his sales inspection/ set-ups), and brought him in as their ONLY authorized internet-only dealer. Otherwise, you have to have a brick-and-mortar store front, or at least a large catalog presence.

Rich has also held nothing back in criticisms of Ibanez. He was one of the loudest to complain when Ibanez stopped using the locking bridge studs. He shares many of the concerns we as players do, but instead of just screaming about it, he does what he can as far as he can. None of us can control where something is built, specs, price, etc. Rich knows his market-if you notice, no GIO's or RG3xx in regular inventory. He works with guitars of good quality, and makes them even better before they leave his house/shop.

You don't have to buy from Rich, but if you do, know that he is as passionate about your guitar as you are. 

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## 7deadlysins666

jcbakz said:


> well, i dont buy what rich says. hes an ibanez endorsee he should say something cool on their products



Until now, Rich only stocked Prestige and higher Ibanez guitars. The Premium series is the first Ibanez series he's stocked that is MII. He may be an Ibanez dealer, but he is straight with you, and that is why he offers different prices with setups and fret dresses so every guitar that leaves his shop plays great. Also, ff you look at the pics I don't think its a thin veneer on the Premiums either, there is natural binding and the binding looks to also be quilted maple. $899 is a great price, considering these will basically be direct competition for Schecter's top of the line Imports which sell for right at the same price. Ibanez and the Japanese factory bought this Indo factory, rather than just contracting it out as well. It is Ibanez's factory, rather than a factory that is making guitars for Ibanez. Lets also factor in the outrageous price increases that we've seen from Ibanez the past several years. the RG1527 used to be $899 new, and now its $1199....that is a $400 increase.


----------



## aleXander

butch said:


> Rich is not an Ibanez endorsee, he is a dealer, BIG difference. He was a thorn in the side of Hoshino for years, because he was an internet dealer getting things through the other North American distributor, Chesbro, as well as exclusive stuff from overseas.
> 
> Someone at Hoshino finally had the sense to look at the volume, dollars, and fantasic reputation Rich was getting (ask anyone about his sales inspection/ set-ups), and brought him in as their ONLY authorized internet-only dealer. Otherwise, you have to have a brick-and-mortar store front, or at least a large catalog presence.
> 
> Rich has also held nothing back in criticisms of Ibanez. He was one of the loudest to complain when Ibanez stopped using the locking bridge studs. He shares many of the concerns we as players do, but instead of just screaming about it, he does what he can as far as he can. None of us can control where something is built, specs, price, etc. Rich knows his market-if you notice, no GIO's or RG3xx in regular inventory. He works with guitars of good quality, and makes them even better before they leave his house/shop.
> 
> You don't have to buy from Rich, but if you do, know that he is as passionate about your guitar as you are.
> 
> Cheers,
> Butch



rep'd 
Well said man.


----------



## troyguitar

7deadlysins666 said:


> Until now, Rich only stocked Prestige and higher Ibanez guitars. The Premium series is the first Ibanez series he's stocked that is MII. He may be an Ibanez dealer, but he is straight with you, and that is why he offers different prices with setups and fret dresses so every guitar that leaves his shop plays great. Also, ff you look at the pics I don't think its a thin veneer on the Premiums either, there is natural binding and the binding looks to also be quilted maple. $899 is a great price, considering these will basically be direct competition for Schecter's top of the line Imports which sell for right at the same price. Ibanez and the Japanese factory bought this Indo factory, rather than just contracting it out as well. It is Ibanez's factory, rather than a factory that is making guitars for Ibanez. Lets also factor in the outrageous price increases that we've seen from Ibanez the past several years. the RG1527 used to be $899 new, and now its $1199....that is a $400 increase.



The 1527 was actually $599 new when it came out, prices have doubled in the past ~7 years.

Epiphone, LTD, Rasmus, and probably others now have stuff that's made in China and costs as much as these. It's just the unfortunate state of affairs.

One can, however, still get USA, Canada, and Japan-made stuff for these same prices from other companies (Fender/Jackson/Charvel and Godin, for example). On the other hand they're not necessarily better. I've played USA Fenders that were worse than Chinese LTD's.


----------



## Andromalia

jcbakz said:


> indo eww..



Well, I bought a DTT700 last year and it was decent. Not on par with US stuff or whatever, but a decent guitar for the price. Could have used a better fret job but nothing that can't be fixed, and they had real pickups for once. So Indo doesn't automatically mean bad guitars.


----------



## technomancer

Having seen Rich's closeups of the fretwork etc on the Premium line I've got to say I'm impressed. If the actual production models are that good they look to be good guitars if you're looking for those specs.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Let me be the first to say that I'm definitely going to get my hands on one of the Premiums. Indonesian guitars have seen a major improvement in the last 5 years, especially in the last 3. Add to that the fact that Ibanez took special care in crafting these guitars to Prestige Standards.

The other thing that really has me intrigued by these is that these are the first TRUE Ibanez guitars. Never before has Ibanez owned the company that builds their guitars.

Before all, though, these guitars look amazing, and the Prestiges don't have maple binding or frets that look that good.


----------



## welsh_7stinger

AxeHappy said:


> It's not a production model. It's a showcase. They're supposed to be trying out crazy stupid shit on them.
> 
> It's also less insane that that non-prestige double necked Xiphos they did last year...


 
k well thats good news that its just a showcase. i personaly the xiphos double neck (the top one being a 7 string the other a 6 string guitar) was a brill idea from ibanez. lol.


----------



## Frak

I'm droolin over the violet Premium, they're SO nice! Really interested about the neck playability, too.
A premium 7 with these specs would be amazing!


----------



## jl-austin

I was looking at the premiums, and the radius is 400, like the other MII guitars. The MIJ radius is 430. I am curious as to how they will play now. 

I wonder if the edge zero II was made for 400 radius?


----------



## Sephiroth952

jl-austin said:


> I was looking at the premiums, and the radius is 400, like the other MII guitars. The MIJ radius is 430. I am curious as to how they will play now.
> 
> I wonder if the edge zero II was made for 400 radius?


I too was contemplating this, if they did make the EZ2's 400 radius to match it would be badass.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Even if the EZ2's are 430mm radius, it'll only take $10 in shims to match the fretboard. It would be nice if it was properly radius'd from the factory though.


----------



## potatohead

7deadlysins666 said:


> the RG1527 used to be $899 new, and now its $1199....that is a $400 increase.


 
Better check your math

The premiums look ok, but I will need to see if the trems are any good before buying one.


----------



## skeeballcore

Title says most of it, has anyone seen a place online to pre-order the RGD7321 or know if a release date has bee put out?


----------



## serazac25

Frak said:


> A premium 7 with these specs would be amazing!


 

And a 3 way blade switch will be nice , but thats just me...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

skeeballcore said:


> Title says most of it, has anyone seen a place online to pre-order the RGD7321 or know if a release date has bee put out?



Typically, it takes a month or so for some of the NAMM guitars to hit the shelves. 

The best thing you can do is find a shop you like and have them place an order with their Ibanez rep. That way you'll have a solid ETA and get the guitar as soon as possible.


----------



## Sepultorture

i just hope the websites aren't any real indication that Canada won't be getting an RGD7321, i fucking need that guitar in my life


----------



## aleXander

Sepultorture said:


> i just hope the websites aren't any real indication that Canada won't be getting an RGD7321, i fucking need that guitar in my life



It's going to end up being just like the RG7321 a big mod guitar.
Which isnt necessarily a bad thing, there are some killer lookin' RG7321s now.


----------



## Ben.Last

welsh_7stinger said:


> k well thats good news that its just a showcase.



Why is that good news??? How exactly would it have affected you were it to become a production model? It's not like you or anyone else would be forced to buy it.

(Why am I seeing so much of this "If I don't like it, it shouldn't even be made" mentality everywhere?)


----------



## Adam Of Angels

^yeah, seriously


----------



## Louis Cypher

Sorry if this is a repost but not had chance to look and check as mental busy at work today! anyways, Guitar World Tour of the Ibanez Stand.

www.guitarworld.com/article/namm-2011-ibanez


----------



## ZXIIIT

Not any actual info or anything, but I tried out the ART7 at NAMM and definitely am getting one,

Did anyone else notice how awkward the 30 fret lower horn felt in person?


----------



## aleXander

ZOMB13 said:


> Not any actual info or anything, but I tried out the ART7 at NAMM and definitely am getting one,
> 
> Did anyone else notice how awkward the 30 fret lower horn felt in person?



=( I wanna go to Namm...


----------



## RevDrucifer

ZOMB13 said:


> Not any actual info or anything, but I tried out the ART7 at NAMM and definitely am getting one,
> 
> Did anyone else notice how awkward the 30 fret lower horn felt in person?



Yeah.....those upper 6 frets are really just a novelty.....my pinky couldnt even fret them accurately. If the spacing were better it'd be great cuz the cutaway actually let you get up there.

I wanted to play the new Munky sig but the bastards had it zip tied!


----------



## potatohead

Sepultorture said:


> i just hope the websites aren't any real indication that Canada won't be getting an RGD7321, i fucking need that guitar in my life


 
So, buy it from the States...


----------



## bostjan

RevDrucifer said:


> Yeah.....those upper 6 frets are really just a novelty.....my pinky couldnt even fret them accurately. If the spacing were better it'd be great cuz the cutaway actually let you get up there.
> 
> I wanted to play the new Munky sig but the bastards had it zip tied!



The smaller the distance between frets, the more difficult it is to play, but they need to get a lot closer than that to be unplayable. Your fingers don't actually have to fit between the frets to stop the string at the right fret, you can actually press your finger over the previous fret.

It's kind of silly for them to have the new Munky sig zip tied so that no one can play it at NAMM. It'd be like going to a wine tasting convention where they only show you pictures of the wine bottles, instead of letting you taste them.


----------



## Sepultorture

potatohead said:


> So, buy it from the States...



and incure higher pay out due to it's me buying it from across border, sure, i'll pay shipping and massive cross border taxes, i'll get right on that


----------



## ZXIIIT

bostjan said:


> The smaller the distance between frets, the more difficult it is to play, but they need to get a lot closer than that to be unplayable. Your fingers don't actually have to fit between the frets to stop the string at the right fret, you can actually press your finger over the previous fret.
> 
> It's kind of silly for them to have the new Munky sig zip tied so that no one can play it at NAMM. It'd be like going to a wine tasting convention where they only show you pictures of the wine bottles, instead of letting you taste them.





RevDrucifer said:


> Yeah.....those upper 6 frets are really just a novelty.....my pinky couldnt even fret them accurately. If the spacing were better it'd be great cuz the cutaway actually let you get up there.
> 
> I wanted to play the new Munky sig but the bastards had it zip tied!



I went on Sunday (new rule I guess) and had no problem playing both APEX guitars and any other guitar on the Ibanez booth


----------



## bostjan

Isn't there some sort of NAFTA or something to keep trade barriers low between USA and Canada?

I've never bought anything more than a pack of gum and a soda from Canada, so I don't really know what I'm talking about. It just seems to me that if you need the guitar so badly, and the duties aren't completely ridiculous, it could be an option. 

I've bought guitars from Australia and had no issues.

EDIT: Did anyone posting here actually see the De-Activator 8?


----------



## Metal_Maniac

"Did anyone posting here actually see the De-Activator 8?"

Did anyone get any video of the Deactivator 8??? I heard Bulb was demoing it at the dimarzio booth on a RG2228


----------



## aleXander

Just took a look at the RG7320 on the US site and it doesn't look to bad.
It's a decent lookin' guitar, granted I don't know how well the new trem is.
But I like the binding on the neck and with some new pickups it looks like it'll be killer.


----------



## Korngod

i had a thread started like 3 years ago, hoping for an RG7320! nice to see they made it happen.


----------



## aleXander

Korngod said:


> i had a thread started like 3 years ago, hoping for an RG7320! nice to see they made it happen.



It is man, I'm definitely considering it.
Toss a CL/LF combo in it and I'm set.


----------



## potatohead

Sepultorture said:


> and incure higher pay out due to it's me buying it from across border, sure, i'll pay shipping and massive cross border taxes, i'll get right on that


 
I have a guitar coming to me from the US right now that was/is not available up here. If they ship USPS the worst charge you will have is about $10 in brokerage, and perhaps 5 or 6% in duty if the guitar is not made in Canada/US/Mexico. You will also have to pay tax which you pay buying it at home anyway. This doesn't even include the fact the guitar is probably 25% cheaper down there to begin with.

With that said, I try to shop up here as much as I can, but when something isn't available, you don't have much option.


----------



## JohnIce

Might be a repost, but in case anyone's missed these:


----------



## potatohead

JohnIce said:


>




This guys face is awesome. 

"So, ju vant to look at ze Ibanez, ja??"


----------



## ItWillDo

JohnIce said:


> Might be a repost, but in case anyone's missed these:




Hold it right there buddy, when he demonstrates the RG Premium he clearly says "Mahogany body". Then why the hell does the Ibanez website say it's (American) Basswood?


----------



## simonXsludge

ItWillDo said:


> when he demonstrates the RG Premium he clearly says "Mahogany body". Then why the hell does the Ibanez website say it's (American) Basswood?


because he might be mistaken?!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Metal_Maniac said:


> "Did anyone posting here actually see the De-Activator 8?"
> 
> Did anyone get any video of the Deactivator 8??? I heard Bulb was demoing it at the dimarzio booth on a RG2228


 






Theres a pic from Nick's thread.


----------



## WickedSymphony

^ And remember this pickup is supposed to sound different than a D-Activator 6/7, the name is just a placeholder for the time being.


----------



## espman

Sepultorture said:


> i just hope the websites aren't any real indication that Canada won't be getting an RGD7321, i fucking need that guitar in my life


 
Looks like we're getting the RGD7320 though, which works for me because, honestly, a budget RGD with a trem, can you get any better than that?


----------



## ItWillDo

shitsøn;2299794 said:


> because he might be mistaken?!


Well it better be high-quality basswood else I'm in for another dissapointment.


----------



## bostjan

The Dimarzio eight string pickup is pretty big news, if you ask me!
I wonder if/when the spec's will be up on the Dimarzio site.

I wonder if these will be available in colours other than black, like bright green? If so, +rep to the first person to mod their RG8 into a Green Dot Universe eight string copy. Because I'm sure you all want to spend hundreds of dollars to do this just so I can have a picture of it.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Its only available in black.


----------



## JohnIce

If it sounds good, the 8-string Dimarzio could be a great option for people using fanned 7-strings who don't want to shell out for a slanted pickup. This pickup should retrofit the Agile Pendulums for example.


----------



## vampiregenocide

It also means companies making 8 strings have a passive option to put into their production guitars, as opposed to EMGs or Blackouts.


----------



## Sepultorture

vampiregenocide said:


> It also means companies making 8 strings have a passive option to put into their production guitars, as opposed to EMGs or Blackouts.



tottally agree, glad to see the 8 string market opening up more. now if we could just get EMG to change their hosuing for 7 and 8 strings to something more passive like


----------



## vampiregenocide

There was speak of EMG doing passive sized housing.


----------



## bostjan

vampiregenocide said:


> It also means companies making 8 strings have a passive option to put into their production guitars, as opposed to EMGs or Blackouts.



That, IMO, is the only reason this is a huge deal. 



Sepultorture said:


> tottally agree, glad to see the 8 string market opening up more. now if we could just get EMG to change their hosuing for 7 and 8 strings to something more passive like



EMG using bass housings for their 7 and 8 string pickups is a dealbreaker for a lot of people, and it has been ever since EMG first announced their seven string pickups. I bet the guy that the pay a nickel to answer each email about 7 string pickups in standard sized 7 string pickup housings is a rich person now.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vampiregenocide said:


> There was speak of EMG doing passive sized housing.



There's been "speak" about that for three years now.


----------



## vampiregenocide

MaxOfMetal said:


> There's been "speak" about that for three years now.


 
Touche.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I just don't think that they're going to do it. They have little to no incentive. They have very little competition in the 8-string market, lets face it no production guitar company is going to equip their guitars with BKP, Lundgrens, or any of the other $$$ boutiques.......yet. Even this new DiMarzio probably doesn't have them scared of the 8-string market, the super cheap and well reviewed Agile pickup sure didn't bother them. Then they already have a HUGE set in 7-string market. I don't think ESP/LTD, Schecter, or Agile are going to retool just because EMG has a passive design.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Well Ibanez have a deal with Dimarzio don't they? Surely that means a good chance of a passive RG8.


----------



## bostjan

There have been at least a dozen mentions on this very site over the past six years about people who avoided purchasing EMG 7-string pickups due to their size.

You may say that we here are only a small portion of the market for seven string pickups, but I think that the people here are more likely to route their guitars than the average player. I think the main problem boils down to how many seven string pickups EMG sells versus how much they'd have to spend on developing a standard housing. I have no idea what their data is, but I can imagine that they can't really justify the cost for such a small market.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vampiregenocide said:


> Well Ibanez have a deal with Dimarzio don't they? Surely that means a good chance of a passive RG8.



Eventually, yes. Just dont expect it to be out before next Winter NAMM. I think expecting it to show up this Summer NAMM would be way too optimistic.


----------



## vampiregenocide

MaxOfMetal said:


> Eventually, yes. Just dont expect it to be out before next Winter NAMM. I think expecting it to show up this Summer NAMM would be way too optimistic.


 
Oh yeah wasn't expecting it anytime soon.  But eventually.


----------



## Sephiroth952

From what I can see from this video and pictures the new premium series will have an actual maple cap with a veneer for looks.

http://www.ibanez.com/news?ceId=2971&cat=4





You can see the maple maple going well into the pick up routes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

See, when I look at the pickup cavities, it just looks like a veneer. Though, in the trem route it looks a bit thicker, though that might have to do with the way the stain/finish was applied. 

Until I see pictures of the neck pocket, I'm inclined to believe the tops are either really thin, or simply veneers.


----------



## Insanity

Sephiroth952 said:


> From what I can see from this video and pictures the new premium series will have an actual maple cap with a veneer for looks.
> 
> http://www.ibanez.com/news?ceId=2971&cat=4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the maple maple going well into the pick up routes.



What kinda DiMarzios is that?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Insanity said:


> What kinda DiMarzios is that?



They're the DiMarzio/IBZ pickup, they're made by DiMarzio in the USA at their facility for Ibanez. They're basically slightly tweaked and re-branded versions of existing DiMarzio pickups.



Official DiMarzio Website FAQ said:


> DiMarzio®/IBZ pickups
> 
> The DiMarzio®/IBZ pickups in the Ibanez RG2120 and RG2570EX are specifically designed and manufactured by DiMarzio® for Ibanez, and they are not available separately. Like all DiMarzio® pickups, they are made in our New York factory. Both neck and bridge pickups are high-output models. The neck pickup is fairly bright-sounding, similar to a Super 2&#8482; (DP104). The bridge pickup is a little louder and warmer-sounding, and resembles a cross between the Steve Morse Bridge Model&#8482; (DP200) and the Super Distortion® (DP100). The R1 single-coil is warmer-sounding than a typical vintage single-coil, and was designed to work well with the neck and bridge humbuckers when they are in split mode. It has a sound similar to that of the HS-2&#8482; in split-coil mode.


----------



## Insanity

MaxOfMetal said:


> They're the DiMarzio/IBZ pickup, they're made by DiMarzio in the USA at their facility for Ibanez. They're basically slightly tweaked and re-branded versions of existing DiMarzio pickups.



Aah  Thanks a bunch Max


----------



## fabe_sd

Actually there is an unfinished RG920QMZ in the vid that was posted.
Though the quality ain´t good since it´s a screenshot from a vid I´m positive it´s a veneer (and negative at the same time  )


----------



## aleXander

fabe_sd said:


> Actually there is an unfinished RG920QMZ in the vid that was posted.
> Though the quality ain´t good since it´s a screenshot from a vid I´m positive it´s a veneer (and negative at the same time  )



I can't really tell at all from that pic.
but wether or not its a veneer or cap the premiums look great.


----------



## atimoc

Those quilted premiums look great with their Suhr vibe, and I want one already... It's just that no matter what Ibanez releases at NAMM, I always have a very difficult time justifying the purchase of their new trem-equipped 6-strings when there are RG550s available for so little $$.


----------



## Prydogga

Why is it so important that it not be a veneer? Prestige S and RGs (Not RGAs  ) just have veneers, why would a MII be any different?

And wow, Angel vivaldi playing in the Premium video!


----------



## potatohead

Prydogga said:


> Why is it so important that it not be a veneer? Prestige S and RGs (Not RGAs  ) just have veneers, why would a MII be any different?
> 
> And wow, Angel vivaldi playing in the Premium video!


 
I think most of it's mental, but it's for the tone changes the maple cap provides over basswood. 

And I agree, I don't think there is any way this is not a veneer.


----------



## -Oracle-

potatohead said:


> I think most of it's mental, but it's for the tone changes the maple cap provides over basswood.
> 
> And I agree, I don't think there is any way this is not a veneer.



Veneer or not, the maple cap should be fairly thick to notice an audible difference, which is never going to happen on a "budget" production instrument.

Just my 0.02


----------



## jl-austin

A premium RG7 would just about put Agile out of business in my opinion. Not hating on Agile, never played one, just sayin.....


----------



## bostjan

jl-austin said:


> A premium RG7 would just about put Agile out of business in my opinion. Not hating on Agile, never played one, just sayin.....



Because Agile's whole business hinges on the tops on their seven string superstrats. 

Looking at the trem route in the picture, I think that we are seeing one of the thinnest caps possible. A super thin cap, theoretically, should brighten the highs a little and not affect the lows, unless it's really hard material like ebony.


----------



## Metal_Maniac

jl-austin said:


> A premium RG7 would just about put Agile out of business in my opinion. Not hating on Agile, never played one, just sayin.....


 
+1 
Ever since i saw the RG Premium Series, all i kept thinking was when they gonna bring out a Premium RG7!


----------



## troyguitar

jl-austin said:


> A premium RG7 would just about put Agile out of business in my opinion. Not hating on Agile, never played one, just sayin.....



Most of Agile's business is LP copies.


----------



## JacobShredder

not sure if anyone has pointed this out but does the premium series get the same titanium reinforcement rods as the 3xxx prestige guitars?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

JacobShredder said:


> not sure if anyone has pointed this out but does the premium series get the same titanium reinforcement rods as the 3xxx prestige guitars?



Apparently not, as it neither has the KTS logo on the back of the headstock, nor is it mentioned in any of the product literature.


----------



## Gamba

ok, so is the premium series "better" than the prestige?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Gamba said:


> ok, so is the premium series "better" than the prestige?



Depends on what you mean by "better", and which specific models you're talking about.

It's looking like they're more of an addition to the higher end range than something meant to compete directly with it. They're essentially the cheaper Indo guitars but with better pickups and fretwork.


----------



## gunshow86de

Gamba said:


> ok, so is the premium series "better" than the prestige?



The Prestige models are more prestigious than the premium models, hence why they sell for a premium. Are we clear?


----------



## JacobShredder

This is the premium neck minus the fretboard...looks like some sort of reiforcement to me?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

JacobShredder said:


> This is the premium neck minus the fretboard...looks like some sort of reiforcement to me?



True, but that doesn't mean they're titanium rods from KTS.


----------



## JacobShredder

MaxOfMetal said:


> True, but that doesn't mean they're titanium rods from KTS.



This is true, I shouldve omitted the titanium part. but the addition of the rods look promising.

I'm now adding these to the "possible final 6 string" list, I wonder how they'll stack up against Rasmus =P


----------



## rippedflesh89

+1000 on the Premium RG7 notion


----------



## Metal_Maniac

MaxOfMetal said:


> True, but that doesn't mean they're titanium rods from KTS.



"5pc Wizard Maple/Walnut neck w/KTS TITANIUM Reinforcement" as on Ibanez website


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Metal_Maniac said:


> "5pc Wizard Maple/Walnut neck w/KTS TITANIUM Reinforcement" as on Ibanez website



Not on the USA site, nor in the official 2011 catalog, in addition to the lack of the KTS imprint on the back of the headstock. 

I'd bet my bottom dollar that the Premium series does not actually have those KTS rods and it's merely a typo/mistake in the Japanese website which all the non-USA sites are framed off of.


----------



## Metal_Maniac

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not on the USA site, nor in the official 2011 catalog, in addition to the lack of the KTS imprint on the back of the headstock.
> 
> I'd bet my bottom dollar that the Premium series does not actually have those KTS rods and it's merely a typo/mistake in the Japanese website which all the non-USA sites are framed off of.



Hmmm, i just checked, specs seem to be all over the place, USA Premium stock come with Dimarzio/IBZ pickups and the rest of the world gets these new CAP-VM1, VM1S and VM2 pickups.

Either way i hope they make Premium RG7's


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Metal_Maniac said:


> Hmmm, i just checked, specs seem to be all over the place, USA Premium stock come with Dimarzio/IBZ pickups and the rest of the world gets these new CAP-VM1, VM1S and VM2 pickups.
> 
> Either way i hope they make Premium RG7's



The US gets the CAP/VM pickups as well in the RG870.


----------



## cardinal

Ikebe has some pics of the Apex100:

CPxyíXweb site yíõ - M^[


----------



## gunshow86de

^

I'm gonna be "that guy" and complain about one of the specs that I don't like on an Ibanez. Ready? Okay, that black bridge pickup on the new Apex looks awful with the white pickguard and white neck pickup. Just make it white too. It would look 1,000x better.


----------



## Prydogga

I agree, white pickup would make it alot nicer for me. If I got one I'd add a middle pickup too, and maybe switch to chrome hardware, somewhat like a 7 string AT100


----------



## cardinal

IMHO, I like the black humbucker. It's the hotrod look of putting an aftermarket humbucker into a strat from a time when the only humbuckers available were black. White humbuckers in strats look too "sterile" for me.


----------



## Decipher

cardinal said:


> IMHO, I like the black humbucker. It's the hotrod look of putting an aftermarket humbucker into a strat from a time when the only humbuckers available were black. White humbuckers in strats look too "sterile" for me.


This. I ain't changing a thing when I get mine.

I think what needs to recognized about the APEX100 is that even though it's a signature guitar, it doesn't really seem like a signature guitar. No inlays that everyone bitches about (K-7 and the APEX1), no artist signatures, no band names, no obscure paint schemes, etc. Just a classy looking RG7. And it's an Alder body 7 which as far as I know, is a first for Ibanez production models. It won't appeal to everyone, but nothing ever does. If the only complaints are regarding a black pickup or black headstock Ibanez still comes out well ahead with this guitar IMO.


----------



## Gamba

JacobShredder said:


> This is the premium neck minus the fretboard...looks like some sort of reiforcement to me?



These are probably carbon fiber reinforcement rods


----------



## potatohead

It seems to me the Premium line is directed at competing with the 1000 series LTD's and Schecters and what have you, the Korean built stuff in the 7 - 800 range. One could argue the 1000 series Prestiges did that already, but maybe they plan on bumping the Prestige line up in price a touch. On the Prestige video on Ibanez's website they mention some changes are in line for the Prestiges, so who knows.

I'm a self-admitted brand whore so I will probably stick with the Prestiges, unless the fretwork, Wizard III and Edge Zero II prove to be very good.


----------



## 77zark77

please f..k those last commercial-technics and look after the real quality of the 80's and early 90's models !
You 'll have for the same price, an instrument you didn't expect  (sincerely)


----------



## Semi-pro

gunshow86de said:


> I'm gonna be "that guy" and complain about ...



Actually, i'm not bothered by the black pickup as much as the metal knobs (on a pickguard). To me it looks just so wrong to see all these new and cool guitars, all ruined with the metal knobs. White knob + pups or black knob + pups would make the new Apex rule so much. Although i think it's pretty cool already...

Nothing against a metal knob on a guitar without the pickguard though...


----------



## Ice4600

So, we've seen some NGDs from the 2011 line, and almost all the rest can at least be found on major websites, but where are the RGD 7321's? I haven't for the life of me been able to find one for sale, or even projected date of release, so I'm just wondering what the deal is. The 7321 is supposed to be for the US market with the 7320Z going overseas, but if they were going to wait until the middle of the year, wouldn't Ibanez be better off just debuting them at summer NAMM?


----------



## ibbyfreak13

I hate to say it but I'm underwhelmed. A few good ones but nothing that gets the blood flowing, that said it's not just ibanez, but I see this as a pretty lack luster year for guitars.


----------



## Adonai678

vampiregenocide said:


> Theres a pic from Nick's thread.



Wait but isn't that a showcase model? Why are the pickup holes routed for EMG 808s?


----------



## Vyn

The RGD7321 isn't supposed to be available to countries outside of Japan according to the local Ibanez dealer near where I am. There was a cock up and someone put it on the RGD page anyway >.> Shame, because that would have been a sick guitar.


----------



## BrainArt

Adonai678 said:


> Wait but isn't that a showcase model? Why are the pickup holes routed for EMG 808s?



Because it comes stock like that. They most likely took the EMGs out of it to put in their pickups.


----------



## Miek

Adonai678 said:


> Wait but isn't that a showcase model? Why are the pickup holes routed for EMG 808s?



Cuz it's just a 2228.


----------



## Xaios

Technically it's a Dimarzio showcase, not an Ibanez showcase. If Ibanez had made it for NAMM, they would have routed it for passive pickups. As it was used for a Dimarzio demo, they simply took a stock RG2228, yanked out the EMG's and stuck in their own pups.


----------



## Cure for optimism

Vyn said:


> The RGD7321 isn't supposed to be available to countries outside of Japan according to the local Ibanez dealer near where I am. There was a cock up and someone put it on the RGD page anyway >.> Shame, because that would have been a sick guitar.


 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## mattofvengeance

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> I'm gonna be "that guy" and complain about one of the specs that I don't like on an Ibanez. Ready? Okay, that black bridge pickup on the new Apex looks awful with the white pickguard and white neck pickup. Just make it white too. It would look 1,000x better.



I agree with this 100%. Typically, I don't mind the look of different color pickups, but on this one, it just puts me off.


----------



## jl-austin

Vyn said:


> The RGD7321 isn't supposed to be available to countries outside of Japan according to the local Ibanez dealer near where I am. There was a cock up and someone put it on the RGD page anyway >.> Shame, because that would have been a sick guitar.



I don't believe this, because the RGD7321 was shown at NAMM:







Now, it might not be available in Australia, but it will be available in the US.


----------



## Soubi7string

jl-austin said:


> I don't believe this, because the RGD7321 was shown at NAMM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, it might not be available in Australia, but it will be available in the US.



price range?!


----------



## OrsusMetal

The RGD7321 will be for the US market. That is probably why they said you couldn't get it. Just like the RGD7320 is only available for the EU market.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Soubi7string said:


> price range?!


 
Rgd7321 will be $599, iirc. I posted the prices for the new 7's earlier in this thread. I just don't remember them off the top of my head.


----------



## Ice4600

OrsusMetal said:


> Rgd7321 will be $599, iirc. I posted the prices for the new 7's earlier in this thread. I just don't remember them off the top of my head.


 
I'm glad they're (somewhat) decently priced and not just grouped with the Premiums, that would be a huge turn off since at that point the 2127 is close enough to be worth that extra little bit (2127 is worth it, but I just can't afford it right now). 

I can't find a projected release date, and I'd like to get to play one and read some reviews before I order one. I just hope it becomes available before I pull the trigger on something I ACTUALLY don't need


----------



## Herrick

OrsusMetal said:


> Rgd7321 will be $599, iirc.


 
I'd Buy That For A Dollar


----------



## CloudAC

Ibanez RGD7320z is priced at £710 in the UK, which is approx £400 cheaper than the prestige 2127z. I would save up the extra cash and go Prestige, the difference in quality would be worth it imo. 

I really wish they released the RGD7321 over here though, I really want a hardtail RGD7 to go with my 2127z  This whole country exclusive stuff Ibanez pulls off really irks me. First the ARZ307, then this. Importing would cost a bomb with import duties, god damn you Ibanez. /rant


----------



## Herrick

Ah, looks like the RGD7321 is now for sale. I'd get it but I already have an RG7621 on the way.


----------



## espman

Herrick said:


> Ah, looks like the RGD7321 is now for sale.


----------



## Ice4600

THANK GOD. I WAS GOING TO DIE OF GAS.


----------



## Herrick

espman said:


>


----------



## Ashblat

Evening everyone, i reyt need some help i do,

My bloody RGA7 is been a reyt lil tart!

i have it in standard E with a low A that is AEADGBE using 11's E-A
and a 60 for the low A, the strings have been on a week but im still getting buzz on any note that is played and its even worse on the low A, its sooo loud wen it buzz's aswell.

I cant help thinking it needs a good set up then maybe a play with the gauge for the A.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance 

Ash


----------



## MikeH

1. Learn to do your own setups.
2. Do your own setup.
3. ????
4. Profit.


----------



## Metal_Maniac

Ashblat said:


> Evening everyone, i reyt need some help i do,
> 
> My bloody RGA7 is been a reyt lil tart!
> 
> i have it in standard E with a low A that is AEADGBE using 11's E-A
> and a 60 for the low A, the strings have been on a week but im still getting buzz on any note that is played and its even worse on the low A, its sooo loud wen it buzz's aswell.
> 
> I cant help thinking it needs a good set up then maybe a play with the gauge for the A.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Ash



Take your guitar and put it on its side and look down the headstock at the neck and look at the frets and take note whether there is a hump/hill in the neck or if there is relief/valley in the neck. If you have either you will need to adjust the trussrod. This process is called sighting the neck.

Here's a few links that can help you:
How To Adjust Your Guitar's Truss Rod - By Gene Imbody - 5/1/2001
Truss Rods | How To Adjust Your Truss Rod | Check Guitar Neck Relief | Fix Neck Bow

If you find you are still having trouble send me a pm!


----------



## drgoogs32

its about 600 bucks in the us


----------



## BucketheadRules

Reply 1000.


----------



## astm

Has anybody been able to try the apex100?

I'd love to have one and mode it adding another single coil and putting a push/pull tone to split the blaze bridge.


----------



## jordanky

astm said:


> Has anybody been able to try the apex100?
> 
> I'd love to have one and mode it adding another single coil and putting a push/pull tone to split the blaze bridge.



Chances are that not very many of them are floating around yet. Last year when the JEM505's came out, our store didn't get one until the very end of May.


----------



## Monk

astm said:


> Has anybody been able to try the apex100?
> 
> I'd love to have one and mode it adding another single coil and putting a push/pull tone to split the blaze bridge.


 
Luca (over at the ESP Message Boards) has one:

NGD Ibanez content - ESP Guitars Message Board


----------



## Decipher

I am dying to get an APEX 100 but just can't get the funds together.......


----------



## mudmonster

an Ibanez Universe with a fixed bridge or Kahler trem would be absolutely cool beans


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

mudmonster said:


> an Ibanez Universe with a fixed bridge or Kahler trem would be absolutely cool beans


 
Unfortunately that ain't gonna happen as Vai does not use Kahler trems at all. A fixed bridge seems more possible considering he did release a Hard Tail Jem... but even then not likely.


----------



## mudmonster

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Unfortunately that ain't gonna happen as Vai does not use Kahler trems at all. A fixed bridge seems more possible considering he did release a Hard Tail Jem... but even then not likely.




Yup, I'm aware that Vai uses those awful and finicky floyd rose trems - and Ibanez is totally fixated on them too, dunno why because they are garbage. It would just be nice, that's all I'm saying... cos I've been an Ibanez Universe player for 13 years now & one thing I have always wished was that it had a better and more reliable bridge. I am sick of the hassle that floyds bring... Oh well, what can ya do? Keep on grinding that's all. It is a shame that Ibanez is not custom friendly as well. When the hell are they gonna have a custom shop like the other companies do?


----------



## BrainArt

mudmonster said:


> When the hell are they gonna have a custom shop like the other companies do?



Most likely when hell freezes over and pigs fly.


----------



## mudmonster

BrainArt said:


> Most likely when hell freezes over and pigs fly.




So a petition is needed then... get them in gear!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

mudmonster said:


> Yup, I'm aware that Vai uses those awful and finicky floyd rose trems - and Ibanez is totally fixated on them too, dunno why because they are garbage. It would just be nice, that's all I'm saying... cos I've been an Ibanez Universe player for 13 years now & one thing I have always wished was that it had a better and more reliable bridge. I am sick of the hassle that floyds bring... Oh well, what can ya do? Keep on grinding that's all. It is a shame that Ibanez is not custom friendly as well. When the hell are they gonna have a custom shop like the other companies do?


 
They have a custom shop, but for endorsed artists only. 

As for floyds, to be technical, Vai acutally uses an Edge trem (or lo pro), as it should say on your Universe. And considering the legion of long time Floyd/Edge users, they're reliable units, admittedly they're not for everybody, and Kahlers are cool too. 

Have you considered getting a custom body with a Kahler trem and just put the UV neck on it?


----------



## mudmonster

Bloody_Inferno said:


> They have a custom shop, but for endorsed artists only.
> 
> As for floyds, to be technical, Vai acutally uses an Edge trem (or lo pro), as it should say on your Universe. And considering the legion of long time Floyd/Edge users, they're reliable units, admittedly they're not for everybody, and Kahlers are cool too.
> 
> Have you considered getting a custom body with a Kahler trem and just put the UV neck on it?



Well, yah of course they have custom for endorced players - I meant the kind of custom shop where someone like me who isn't endorsed can fill out what they want and have it built - Jackson, BC Rich, Schecter (I think), they do it... other companies do too. Ibanez should get into that, it is ridiculous that they don't. 

Yes, LoPro Edge... same shit different pile. It's still a poorly designed floating bridge which is a blunder in every way. 

I have definitely considered getting an RG7 and having it routed so a Kahler will fit - or just simply using the Gibraltar standard bridge and throwing some D-activators in it... lots of options for sure; but over all it would be really nice to just have an Universe or a S-series 7 with all the stuff I love already in it!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

mudmonster said:


> Yes, LoPro Edge... same shit different pile. It's still a poorly designed floating bridge which is a blunder in every way.


 
Personal opinion aside, legions of satisfied Floyd/Edge users will state otherwise. 



mudmonster said:


> I have definitely considered getting an RG7 and having it routed so a Kahler will fit - or just simply using the Gibraltar standard bridge and throwing some D-activators in it... lots of options for sure; but over all it would be really nice to just have an Universe or a S-series 7 with all the stuff I love already in it!


 
Plenty of companies can build an RG body for you. ET Guitars would be the most reliable of the lot, though the waiting list is pretty long, and IIRC ET have haulted new orders to finnish current ones (somebody please confirm). Patrick Sims is another option (but considering the horror stories, not recommended ). Honestly, you're better off saving cash and get say ESP, Jackson or KxK to build a custom 7 for you.


----------



## mudmonster

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Personal opinion aside, legions of satisfied Floyd/Edge users will state otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of companies can build an RG body for you. ET Guitars would be the most reliable of the lot, though the waiting list is pretty long, and IIRC ET have haulted new orders to finnish current ones (somebody please confirm). Patrick Sims is another option (but considering the horror stories, not recommended ). Honestly, you're better off saving cash and get say ESP, Jackson or KxK to build a custom 7 for you.




That's a great idea to get ESP or someone to do the custom thing, but when I did the calculation for it with ESP it was over $7000! That's a bit crazy...


----------



## mudmonster

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Personal opinion aside, legions of satisfied Floyd/Edge users will state otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of companies can build an RG body for you. ET Guitars would be the most reliable of the lot, though the waiting list is pretty long, and IIRC ET have haulted new orders to finnish current ones (somebody please confirm). Patrick Sims is another option (but considering the horror stories, not recommended ). Honestly, you're better off saving cash and get say ESP, Jackson or KxK to build a custom 7 for you.




Oh also, thank you for the ET Guitars recommendation - they look quite affordable! I'm gonna contact 'em!


----------



## jl-austin

I have heard that now that Ibanez owns a factory there might be some custom "features" at some point in the future. I would say there is about a 5% chance now, compared to 0% percent chance this time last year, for a public Ibanez custom shop. Although with the back log of orders for the Premium models, I would not expect it any time soon.

One of my dealers in Austin ordered 2 premiums at NAMM, and he just found out that one might not show up until July.


----------



## jordanky

jl-austin said:


> I have heard that now that Ibanez owns a factory there might be some custom "features" at some point in the future. I would say there is about a 5% chance now, compared to 0% percent chance this time last year, for a public Ibanez custom shop. Although with the back log of orders for the Premium models, I would not expect it any time soon.
> 
> One of my dealers in Austin ordered 2 premiums at NAMM, and he just found out that one might not show up until July.



Same with our store. Out of our entire 2011 stocking order, I think we've only gotten six or seven guitars, All GIO series, except for the new S570 with the maple board, and we put in around an $9k to $10k order I'm thinking, and that was Mid-January. When the S420BBS came out at Summer NAMM, we ordered one immediately and it ended up in our store in December.


----------



## ahull123

Has the factories in Japan been affected by the earthquake, nuclear, sunami, alien invasion stuff? that happened, every other Japanese mfg. there seemed to be.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ahull123 said:


> Has the factories in Japan been affected by the earthquake, nuclear, sunami, alien invasion stuff? that happened, every other Japanese mfg. there seemed to be.


 
According to Ibanez their facilities in Japan were not significantly affected, which I believe includes Fujigen. Not to say there won't be some form of impact as Japan's overall infrastructure was highly affected.

It's nothing new for MIJ Ibanez guitars to come out as late as June/July when shown/announced at Winter NAMM. It's been like that going all the way back to 03' if I remember correctly, and probably even further back.


----------



## samu

whoops

How do i delete this post...?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ I guess I've got an excuse to post these:



MaxOfMetal said:


> It's nothing new for MIJ Ibanez guitars to come out as late as June/July when shown/announced at Winter NAMM. It's been like that going all the way back to 03' if I remember correctly, and probably even further back.


 





This is the closest they've got to a brand new MIJ Ibby. Japan exclusive, and quite old news. So the newest they have:












The RG340 series. Basically MII HSS RGs. Again Japan exclusive. 

Though I recently tried a 2011 RG350 and it's definitely a step up on the MII department. The Wizard III felt good and the EZII is a surprisingly decent trem. Sure it's still not as good as the MIJs of old, but definitely in the right direction.


----------



## Gryphon

I'd definitely buy a RG340, I like the hum bridge, single coil neck setup.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The RG340 also comes in black:







But most of you would probably already saw that coming and complained about it.


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Curt

I wish Mick Thompson didn't have that "SEVEN" inlay on all of his ibby's...

the Red MTM1 would be amazing without it....


----------



## sell2792

MTM1s need a real trem and or a seven string model, without seman all over the fretboard.


----------



## Asrial

^Notice the body...


----------



## devolutionary

Very interesting change in body. I did like his old Warlocks, and I'm not surprised that he'd shift to the X series. It does mean that I might need to get one of the current MTMs before they go out of production entirely


----------



## Miek

sell2792 said:


> MTM1s need a real trem and or a seven string model, without seman all over the fretboard.



"MTM1s need to be a 7620/1527"


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

vampiregenocide said:


>



Did I miss something?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

MaKo´s Tethan;2553996 said:


> Did I miss something?


 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/152667-ibanezs-new-x-series-guitars.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/153325-new-ibanez-shapes.html

Regarding the MTM LACS, the Glaive was the model I'm most skeptical about. But after seeing it more and more, it's grown on me.


----------



## Loomer

Sweet, holy mother of Science that looks like arse


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

For those interested: 2011 new arrivals:

AFS-80-TFB






AFS-80-TR






AS-53-TKF






AS-53-TRF






AF-55-ABF


----------



## Curt

The AS-53-TRF looks nice to me for some reason.


----------



## Scruffy1012

AS-53-TRF

im not much of a hollowbody guy but....... GAS x99999999999999999999


----------



## MaxOfMetal

That AF55 is begging to be tuned to an open minor chord and setup for slide.


----------

